# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    


PS Does anyone every hear from Gill C.? I used to keep in contact with her but haven't heard form her in ages and notice that she hasn't logged on since Aug last year   Would be nice to know how she's doing


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning All

can you tell i should be writing my essay?  I'm never off this place  

Lynn, how are you getting on with your treatment?  I'm still not having any side effects.  That's me been downregulating for a week.  Don't start stims for another fortnight...seems to be going on for ever    am sure it'll come round soon enough though....

Hope everyone is all okay

Stay hopeful

jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick note before I am offline again (busy busy busy!!! ) - Maz,    for you and your DH! So sorry about your BFN.  

Jan - hope everything is going as good as it can with your dad...  for you as well.

As for the big man - yep, totally agree with everyone ... getting peeved royally ... and am fed up with all the BFNs of us IVF girlies....  

Hope everyone is doing ok otherwise ... maybe meet up is needed again?

 for us all ... speak soon!

Kat

PS: *Rachel - Gill C... believe she left after her last BFN and was considering her options. *


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Thanks so much for all the  it is very much appreciated. Haven't coped quite as well with this result as I did last time round  think I was deluding myself that an almost on round 1 would mean a definite in round 2, especially given all the cramping I had latterly. Daft I know   Have survived today so far with only 2 minor  episodes, so touch wood I can make it until the end of work without anymore 

Now that we're on a new thread I can't remember where everyone is at 

*Kat*- sounds like you are mega busy just now! Hope you are okay and the zoladex isn't too bad side effect wise. Fingers crossed it does the trick.

*Jan*- sending a huge  as you really need it. Glad to hear that the Drs are optomistic at having caught your Dads illness before any major spread. Will keep praying for good news for him and a successful treatment    . How are you doing? Here for you anytime you need to let off steam.

*Jayne*- I know what you mean about the downreg, I felt as if I was on it forever  The weeks will pass though and before you know it you'll be back in for EC. I'm feeling at a bit of a loss just now as I have no more ERI appointments. I spent the best part of 2 motnhs to-ing and fro-ing and now nothing, just seems weird  Hope the acu is going well for you. Please tell Lena I said hello and let her know I will be back just not sure when. Need to get some perspective back in my life for now I think  Lots of    to you.

*Donna*- I'm with you too on the big man needing to give us all a bit of a break! How's things with you just now, any further concrete plans? Hope you are doing ok.

*Fiona*- so glad that you are still here to proove to us all that it does work  How's bump doing these days? I've lost track of how many weeks you are now? When's EDD?

*Kirsty*- thanks hun. Love the photo of Caelan, sooo cute. Sorry to hear you're still suffering from mastitis. Can't believe you are still persevering  You are so much braver than I would be. Other than that I hope all is well?

*Neave*- how are you doing just now? Any further forward with plans/dates for treatment. I know it can make your head spin just thinking about it. Hope you are coping ok 

*Lorna*- how was Canada? when are you back? Hope you find us in our 'new home' when you return 

*Maisie*- hope all is well with you 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, hello to everyone else if I have. will try and go back thorugh the posts to see what I've missed. Thanks again for all your support girls. It means the world to me and DH 

Love
Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Maz,

I am an 24 weeks and 3 days!!  EDD 25th June.

Hope you feel a bit better soon, and fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky, eh?

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone (on this lovely sunny day)  

Fiona, being over half way must feel great or do you still worry?  My pal who had a we boy from ICSI last year said she worried the whole forty weeks.  

Maz, good to hear from you.  Lena was asking for you on Tuesday and pretty down about your result.  I think she wants to her her hands on you - or should I say her needles into you sooner next time  
Are you and your DH doing anything nice this weekend to treat yourself.  You should do something you both enjoy as you deserve a little pip of pampering - both of you.  I hope your getting through the days at work okay and they're not putting too much pressure on you at the moment.  

Kat, hope you're busy - in a good way.  I've done about 4000 words this week.  Just another 16000 still to go AND the stuff I've already done will probably have to be cut back loads.  My tutor's like that  

How's everyone else? 

Jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Had a phone call from Laura today (seems she's taken over from Ciara) - apparently I am down for NHS the next time? We'll see what Dr T says on 27th when I am having the next scan. I'm getting my last of the 2nd set of Zoladex around 13th April, so I assume the cycle would be June or something like that? Wonder if I have to get off the Zolly for one period to appear or if they take Zolly as a "down regging" process?? Any ideas? 

If not - how long would it take to get back to "normal"? 

We'll see ....  

Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Jayne,

I worry all the time !!!  Every twinge, every time I go to the loo, i'm still 'knicker checking'!!

I was saying on another post to a girl who is worried, that I think from now on I'll be worrying for the rest of the my life!!

Midwife, Doctor and Consultant tell me not to worry, just to relax, easy for them to say eh?

I've just finished a project for my college course, but it was only 4000 words, so I have slight understanding of what you are going through!!

Fiona x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Kat,

Thanks for giving me this link will be good to speak to girls attending the same hospital.

Was reading what you were asking about zoladex.  I have been on zoladex since Oct 06 and start my first IVF cycle in May.  I have to phone the hosp in May when I get my zoladex inj,  I will then start my injections (stimms?) 3 wks later.  I will not have a period before the ivf I think the zoladex is the down reg part of it.

Are you nhs, how long have you waited?  I have been on the list for a year now but have decided to go private for this cycle.

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad you joined us, Fiona!  I had 1.5 cycles private and then 2 ovarian cysts (after the first one they finally detected my endo - has been very elusive during the other 3 laparoscopies I had!!    ). 

But got a phone call from ERI this morning telling me that I am up for NHS funded cycle now ... wahey!!!   I have an OSS on 27th and then will get the information. Wonder if I'm the same and will start stimms after my 3rd Zoladex (in total my 6th) around 13th April? 

NHS is currently between 3.5 and 4 years I believe. 

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

That's great that you are NHS funded now, how long was that you waited?

Is it the 13th April you get your zoladex injection?  I am the 3rd May so won't be far behind you.

I've got endo cyst on my right ovary so don't think they can take eggs from that side.  Wasn't to pleased about that but after speaking to other people who it has worked for with one ovary I am trying to feel more positive about it all.    

Have you had any endo removed?

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

We'd have waited a bit over 3 years now for the NHS, and were told 3 years when we started everything, so it's not too bad. 

Last Zoladex will be 13th April or around that - 3rd May for you? Well, I still need to get the confirmation from Dr Tong about my cycle, so we'll see.

My cysts are always on the left ovary, which - due to Endo - is sitting very high on my womb - so that's a difficult ovary for egg collection as well..   They were able to get some last time though, pressing on my tummy etc (probably why I was "knocked out" for EC!!). 

Endo removed ... not knowingly, but I suspect they have taken some tissue out when they did the laparoscopy in November 2006 to get it checked. 

I believe we have one or more girls who are actually just having one working ovary ... or do we? 

Just feel free to ask about everything here if you like. We're more than happy to help out/reply. 

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to phone the ERI when i get my inj should be about the 3rd then they said i will start stimming about 3 wks after that.

It was 3 yrs we were told for the nhs as well.  It's crap though they told me it would be in the best interests of my health to have the ivf quicker but that does not put you up the list so we are going private for this cycle and it it fails then we will wait for the nhs funded cycles.

I had a laprotomy and got endo removed from my bowel.  Didn't know I had endo when I was taken into hosp, got an emergency op and that was what they found, lovely!!!

Fiona


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Fiona, my friend say ahe "knicker checked" for the whole nine months    goodness, I thought it would stop after the dreaded two week wait...   stick in there!

Kat, I had a cycle straight from Zoladex.  As you say, it was used as the downregulation part of the cycle.  Although I had a poor response that time, Ciara said that often people have BETTER responses if they've been on Zoladex as it's quietened everything down so GOOD LUCK and great news about getting it on the NHS.  I've been very lucky and had three on the NHS.  

Fiona, I had my endo disgnosed at laparotomy too.  It's really wierd when they tell you stuff like it was stuck to your liver and bowel etc.  It always makes my think we know NOTHING about what's going on in our own bodies!  Good luck with your appointment, when it comes.  

How is everyone else?  Anybody got exciting plans for the weekend?

Better do my dissertation.....

jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

how's everybody?

anybody up to anything exciting this weekend ??

well i'm officially back with the eri girls & on the waiting list & it feels great so im away to celebrate with wine & midget gems.

will post more later


take care

donna


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Guys

Mazv - Hope you better - still a wee bit down- what with the waiting list. Have to get my bloods tested on Monday (CHECK OVULATION) and pee in a test tube on the same day every week for 8 weeks (TO FINDOUT HOW MANY EGGS I AM PRODUCING)

Hope you all ok.

Got my confirmation letter today, that we are 'officially' on the IVF waiting list at ERI.

It was from Dr Thong, I believe from some of your posts some of you guys have had him.

I thought the waiting list was 4 years, but the letter says its only 3 years!!! Only - omg

I also received another letter yesterday saying that I can get an HSG or my endo lasered off privately - I get BUPA through work and it only covers fertility issues, that cause pain - ie endo etc etc.

Will call my work helpline on Monday.

I aint up to anythinh this weekend Ozzie - working from 9am - 1pm - borrriinnnggg!!! Maybe go for a wee bit of shopping!

Anyway have a fab weekend everyone,

Neave

xxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi folks

I had a frozen cycle in January that was unsuccessful and decided to have a break from the site.  The support I got was really helpful and I hope to support others this time around. I hope you are well.  I am due to have a full cycle in May.  I go to the Royal when my April af starts.  I am starting to drink lots of water from now.  Can anyone recommend any vitamins etc that may help to prepare my body for the full IVF cycle?  I am nervous about this cycle, however trying to stay positive.  

Lots of love and sticky vibes to everyone

Romaxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry for not replying for a while and thanks for all your answers and thoughts. I had a big fat cold last week and am still a bit slow - and cannot find the old thread. So apologies for not doing any personals.  
I will write more details soon.

Hope you are all well,

cheers,

Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls I'm back!

First of all-Maz-hon I'm so disappointed to read your news.Its so unfair  You did everything you could and you had great embryos- juts down to old lady luck taking the p*ss again.I was hoping I was going to see good news all last week.Completely understandable why you might expect it to go better than the 1st cycle. I found it took me a couple of months to get "on top" of the emotions after 2nd failed cycle.If you have something else to focus on-like decorating the new house etc that will help distract you a bit maybe.other than that- we're here for you- thinking of you. 

Jan-OMG- can't believe you're going through more trauma.Your poor Dad.Really frightening stuff.My heart goes out to you but you are a fighter and so will your Dad be.I'm hoping that his bone marrow comes back clear.There are good links on maggies centre website for finding all the upto date research info/trials etc if you need it. When is your endoscopy? What have they said might be happening?You poor thing.Thinking of you. If you want to rant-give me a bell.

welcome Neave, Anne, fiona Roma and anyone I've missed -so many posts since I was away!

neave-I would defo get your hsg and endo done privately ( esp if you've insurance)as you'll end up waiting ages on the nhs which further delays your treatment. I had to wait 9 mths for 1st hsg then another 6mths for 2nd, then 9mths for private ivf which all meant that between starting with Dr Duncan( who was fab)when i was 33, i didn't start IVF till I was 36. i found out it was £200 for having it done privately which i wish I'd done.

here's my tuppence worth for the newbies:-
I can confirm that a self funded cycle is currently £3200 not £3500 but for you girls womdering which way to go remember that for every cycle you self fund you reduce your NHS entitled cycles by 1. i.e. if you pay for 3 you're not entitled to NHS cycles -you;d have to do it the other way round. You can often get a cancellation for self funded- certainly after the 1st cycle.I've not had to wait more than 3 mths which is the minimum between cycles at ERI.Mind you I keep getting cysts which hold me up 

As for which clinic- i really like ERI and they did come out top in the league table for patient satisfaction.I had a not so good experience with a negative( some might say bluntly realistic) consultant at Dundee but they get a good name too and i had just had a BFN. Also there is no wait for self funding after you've had the first consultation and its £500 cheaper, but distance is a problem.Glasgow has the best success rate particularly for older women like my good self.The nuffield and the glasgow royal are run by the same consultant.

Acupuncture- there have been studies done showing that it can help rebalance hormones helping reproductive bits , improve blood flow to the uterus etc and also a study showing if it is done 30mins before and after embryo transfer, there was a doubling of the no of pregnancies.theory is to do wit good blood flow and relaxation.You'll dig up the info here somewhere or on the web. Napiers also does acupuncture and have 2 branches- you can opt for shorter session which are £20 I Think.

Zita West is your source of IVF knowledge- excellent book.I'd also recommend  the relaxation cd from natal hypnotherapy- they have one for IVF and one for ttc naturally and its brill- really made a huge difference to how I coped with the second cycle.I'd say the first one I was scared witless and had so many setbacks and symptoms I vowed i;d never do it again.Until I got hooked by the secnd week wait when suddenly you have a real chance of something happeneing- can be addictive !By the 2nd you're a pro and some aspects get easier. Its not for everyone.I just don't want to look back and say I wish i'd tried everything. as for adoption- DH and I are going to look into it this year as a back up- something to take the pressure off the negative cycles.I'd always thought no way- now faced with the reality of never being a parent or helping some poor child-I'm changing my mind.Brought home to me on holiday.There we were at a ski place sitting next to a  white lady with a little girl who was chinese and she turned round and asked her "mommy" a question. Clearly she was adopted and i just thought well you can still do all the stuff normal parents do - the stuff we feel we're missing out on now and still be a parent to a loving child...

god i'm on a typing frenzy today sorry!

Where was i- jambo and lynn- good luck with your d/r and cycles   you've got to turn the books round for us and thats an order. Hope the side effects are not too bad. Loving the quality street idea!

Donna- so glad you;re back to join us- good luck with your consultation 

Kirsty- sorry you;ve still got mastitis- OUCH.Glad caelan's doing well.

Maisie- when are you doing FET? Its a big leap for you i know.How's the house hunting going?

Anne- hope your cold is better- I dribbled throughout the last week of my holiday.

fiona- June is no time away!Have you got any further scans to have? 

kat-you have been busy! great news you're finally getting an NHS cycle- bout blooming time.Botanics sounds good to me but don't go at a lunch time- its over run with babies and quite depressing!

Hope i haven't missed anyone.

Toronto- flight was delayed 9 hrs going  went via Belfast where a passenger didn't turn up and we had to wait whie they off loaded his case .Lovely to see our niece and nephew- 3 and 5 but not so good being woken at 6.30 every day  The first week was a bit of a wash out though as Mums friend- well my unofficial step dad since i was 5 took a turn for the worse and died which i was very upset about.Couldn't decide whether to fly home for the funeral but decided he;d have wanted us to enjoy our holiday given everything thats happened.Went skiing a couple of weekends which was brilliant- I was only on litttle slopes but it was just so fab to be well enough to do normal things again.Did lots of dropping off at day care, playing with the kids etc.

I'm off now yuou're all nodding off 
lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

ahh maz have been thinking of you but not been able to get online am so sorry was a bfn honey, we are here if you need us, sending a big hug

lorna nice to see you back honey

jan sorry about your dad honey, glad he got fairly positive odds though hope it all works out well

fiona my god its going quick, i worried the whole time and am still worrying

donna, jane how are you

kat good news that nhs funding a cycle

ok have to go wee man is crying am quite worried about him he hasnt had a dirty nappy in 3 days and keeps pushing but only woind comming out, his stomach really sticks out especially at 1 side, i called and spoke to a doctor and he said to feed him more   he feeds all the time and i have been expressing some and giving in a bottle as well and he drinks a full bottle a time so cant possibly take more, also still have mastitus so am sore, that dr is useless, got clinic tomorrow so going to demand they check him if still no dirty nappy, he has been up struggling since 1.30am 

ok really have to go hi to everyone i have missed will be back again soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

am no expert on children (THAT is why I am on this board  ), but THREE days is an awful long time for a wee person - kick the doctor's door in!!!
You should have him checked and not feel apologetic about beeing a bit pushy! Makes me nervous just to read your post!

Good luck.

Future mother from hell  

Anne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Can I join you all? Anne kindly pointed me in this direction about a week ago, but I've been really busy with an unusually busy social life so this is my first chance to say hello  
Anne, I loved your comment about future mother from hell - you and me both  

Just a quick bit about me as an introduction: DP and I have diagnosis of MF, which seems to get progressively worse with every SA even, though my poor DP has been subjected to all my weird and wonderful ideas of what could improve things!  On the plus side, today's result was the worst yet (out of 4 SA so far!) in terms of numbers, but the motile count was best yet  Makes no sense at all to me  Anyway, our appointment today was with staff Nurse Irene who seemed lovely, and was our informative chat about going forward with treatment. We're booked in for August, with pre-treatment scan during AF in July, unless we're lucky and get a cancellation. Lorna, I could kiss you for you comments about cancellations  just hope we're lucky that way too  So in the meantime (TMI risk) just going to have to keep TTC while the swimmers seem to be a bit improved 

Neave, we were also told the wait would be 3+ years when we went on the waiting list in September 2006 so we went straight for self-funding. I think I'd have driven everyone round about me mad after another 3 years 

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know everyone better. Sending good vibes out to everyone    and hope 2007 is a great year for us all ​
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Lorna, great to have you back.  I see you started downregulating the same day as me (02.03.07).  I take you've to go back on the 22nd for a scan and to start stimms?  We could be neck and neck but I have been taking longer and longer to have my egg collection.  The first time it started on the Tuesday but by last time it had gone right back to the Friday so we'll just have to wait and see.  

Elaine, good luck with your treatment.  I hope you don't have to wait very long to get started.  

Kirsty, great to hear from you.  How are you?  I hope you've managed to be seen by a doctor...

Got stuff to do this morning so apologoes to others but speak soon

jayne


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Jayne - Looks like I am starting the old stimming on the same day as you - I too go back on the 22nd.  Like you too I have been taking longer and longer with the stimming on my last couple of cycle.  The first couple of cycles I was producing follicles left, right and centre and getting about 10 eggs.  But the last couple I seem to have been only getting about 4ish and the quality hasnt quite been as good.  Guess the old nature ticker is ticking away......  Not really had any symptoms either - I seem to be having a bit of a headache the last couple of days though.  When you used to do the old style sniffing, I used to have terrible headaches, but have been better with the injecting the burselin.  How about you?

Kirsty - how lovely is that wee boy of yours?  It is so encouraging to see a good story.  Is he keeping you busy?

Hope everyone is keeping great.

Lynn x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

On a day off today, got up nice and early and took Mr Beefy down to Cramond for a long walk (Mr Beefy is my englsih bulldog - bet you thought that was my pet name for DH)

Welcome to Elaine - Everyone on here is fab and dead helpful. We are trying to get every penny together to self fund. We have just moved into a new house, in hope that one day we would have lots of children to fill it. So trying to get it modified.

Lorna - Phoned BUPA yesterday and have a consultation arranged for Monday 19th March with Dr Martin, at Murrayfield, about having my endo lasered off. I will ask about HSG too (what does HSG involved and what does it mean) His secretary said if he can he would do the procedure on Monday. Hope he does!!!!

So whats everyone else been upto??


Neave
xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Had the joiner over to do stuff - first thing nearly off the tick list is our shower - we know where the leak is coming from, and tomorrow he has to put the shower screen back in and do all the sealing.  

Problem is that I know Chip, he's one of our players, and we had LOTS of stuff to talk about ...  But I checked with him, time talking is not getting paid!  

Really have to get back to housework tomorrow though...  

Going to Drum Brae Leisure at 5pm for a work out (after I skipped yesterday) and then cook dinner. That's pretty much my work today.  

Welcome to our little group, Elaine!!  

Tomorrow morning is next Zolly injection ... had trouble with headaches the past times so wonder if I should take some preventative aspirin? 

Speak soon! 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

This is great havign a chatty bunch back here again! but I can't keep up just now- rellies arrived to stay till thursday so apologies for not more personals.
Welcome Elaine-I saw Irene today too- maybe we crossed in the waiting room>I wasn't there till 10.30 till 11.30- they forgot about me.

jayne- I'd forgottent o update my profile after they cancelled my cycle because of the cyst but as it happens....i had scan today and cyst gone and cos I;m on day 1 of cycle they've started me sniffing to d/r today so I've only lost a week . I won't be going for pre stims scan till 29th.Looks like you and Lynn are just ahead of me but sort of still my buddies!I'm really unprepared- wasn't expecting to start for a month or so.

neave- great- get the hsg out the way.Stands for hysterosalpinogram- basically use a speculum to insert a thin tube throught he cervix-may get a bit of cramping may feel nothing( I'd take 2 ibuprofen 30 mins before you have it done in case)They inject some sticky liquid through the tube into the uterus and hopefully the tubes. You can sometimes watch the continuous x-ray as it happens-They're looking for the dye to spill out the open ends of the tubes showing they are clear or not.You may be asked to tilt this way and that to encourage the dye to go down a tube.Its takes about 10 mins.Take a pad for the leaking liquid afterwards in case they give you hopsital 1 inch thick one! really not too bad.good luck.

jan- thinking of you,

and everyone else,lorna xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone   hope you've all had a good day. Don't know what was up with me today but I could barely keep my eyes open at work this afternoon, just couldn't wait to get home!

Jayne - thanks and hope everything goes really well this cycle for you.   I'm avidly following what everyone else says about going through treatment to help me prepare mentally for our turn.

Lynn - it sounds like they're thinking of giving me buserelin injections but I'd read loads about the nasal spray and wondered what the difference was, so your comments have helped explain a bit about that  

Neave - I know the feeling about saving hard, I'm trying to cut back all unnecessary expenditure now   I feel quite sad because we'll be spending our baby fund on treatment, which was savings originally started to cover the costs likely to be incurred in having a little one i.e. maternity and baby clothes, equipment, toys, loss of earnings etc. Sadly it doesn't look like there will be much left after a treatment cycle to cover that now   I get so irrate when one of my friends moans on about how expensive having her little girl has been and how hard up she and her husband are - if only she realised how lucky she is!   
Hope everything comes together as you want it for your house. It can take a long time but will be worth it in the end. We've been in our house now for almost 6 years and there are still little things needing done, and I'd like a new kitchen but looks like that may be some way off  
Lorna has described the HSG really well. It seems different people feel differently about the discomfort/pain. I was much more bothered by how undignified the whole experience felt than about the discomfort   It's all over very quickly though and you can have a good laugh at the hideous huge pad and net pants they provide you with - my DP was most impressed   I had some mild AF type pains afterwards but took the rest of the day off work and lazed around on the couch watching bad daytime TV  

Kat - hi and thanks   I used to go to Drum Brae quite regularly too, though have been very lazy recently. Have promised myself though that this week will be the start of my new exercise regime to get fit before treatment   Good for you for making the effort  

Lorna - hi and nice to meet you   Our appointment got a bit muddled too! My DP had an appointment for SA and the Doc had written our joint appointment down for 1.5 hours later, which should have been 0.5 hours   Fortunately DP had his mobile with him (I'd left mine at home - oops!) and they contacted us sitting in the cafe in the hospital and got us through. I've just been reading through the wads of info. we were sent away with. Such a lot to think about  
We've just had rellies staying so are recovering from that now   

Probably going round to see DP's brother and his partner tomorrow night, so might not get online unfortunately. I'm enjoying catching up with what everyone is getting up to. Going away for a long weekend up North too to recharge our batteries, so really looking forward to that    

Anyway must stop blethering on! Have a good evening everyone and hopefully catch up in the next couple of days  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey chicks,
how's it going today?

Eclaire- I so wish I'd got off me fat behind and done more exercise-fewel as usual not completely fit for this cycle! They prefer to use the buserelin injections as its a definite amount injected and they can be more sure of it being absorbed-with the sniffing theres the advantage of not having to inject yourself until the stims are started but only a small percentage of the spray is absorbed  what with your nose running/sneezing etc. I had loads of side effects on the buserelin injections but I was recovering from long term ME which may have made it tougher on me also I took 3 wks of injections to d/r with them upping it to 2 buserelin injections for the last week before stims.I just found it quite traumatic but its just the luck of the cycle.best advice- expect anything to happen and be prepared to change the goal posts and you'll cope fine.I did a total of 62 injections that cycle  i found the  nafarelin nasal spray(i asked to try something different next time which Edinburgh are good about)much easier and had less side effects.this time its suprefact nasal spray as the cost of the nafarelin has gone up 4 times and it has to be done 4 times a day. Dr Thong said its like the difference between pepsi and coke - go figure  

friends with kids- just don't know they're born sometimes...no-ones saying parenting is easy but it would be nice to have the chance/choice.

kat- hope the headaches don't return with this zolly. How did the joiner get on? All shp shape? 

day 1 of sniffing and i had night sweats- come on- give us a break! Hope it was unrelated to hormones or I'm in for a fun time 

love lorna xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Hope i can join your all again? I was posting here in August/October time when having first ICSI at ERI. I have been keeping up to date with you all since by reading your posts but havent posted much as i didnt feel i had much to offer (in between cycles).
Anyway, DH & I are due to start 2nd cycle next month (April) and ive to go for my baseline scan soon (prob in next 7 days once AF arrives). There are quite a few of you cycling just now and i wish you all the best. Hoping it's a BFP for us all this time. Take care.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey advice,
welcome back.there's a lot of general chit chat goes on between cycles so don't feel you have to offer advice or anything.great to hear you're starting cycling again soon.I've just started d/r so will be a month ahead of you.maybe some of the other newer girls might be cycling around your time-in any case we're all here to chat.Good luck for this cycle.How are you feeling about it? I'm feeling a bit like I'm going through the motions but don't expect it to work but give me a couple of weeks and i;ll be hyper as usual!
lorna x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Lynn - good luck on the 22nd    I've to be there for 9am.  You?  Not that I'm suggesting a big meet in the waiting room.  I was in the waiting room before and I heard two people talking who were obviously from FF and I just sat and listened to everything they said - knew ALL their business    I was feeling irritable earlier this week but feeling better now.  Think it's a mixture of my period arriving and having acupuncture on Tuesday.  My period arriving makes me feel like I've reached the next stage...Everything I put in my body now will be the building blocks for the endometrium which will be home for my embryos (hopefully).  Eating VERY healthy!  How are you getting on?

Lorna.  WOW  OMG  I can't believe you're only gonna be a week behind.  It'll be great to have a few of us cycling together.  I've been going on the March/April cyclers but there's hundreds of us there!

Kat, well done you for getting to the gym.  Impressive!

Elaine, everyone's treatment is slightly different but it's great to get an idea...the first time I had a cycle, I had NO idea, however now - I think i know more than some of the staff at the unit (well the new ones anyway!)  

Advice, welcome back.  Great to hear from you again.  How are you feeling about getting started?

Hi to everyone else but better get ready for work.  Am teaching at Napier this morning so better look like I'm up beat!

Take care

jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

joiner will be here for another week, but the shower is fixed, and we went to IKEA today to get shelving/vanity stuff today and even may have an option for the kitchen as well.... gone a bit overboard with candles again... OOOPS!   

Woke with headaches today on right side - possibly a combination of Zolly, weather change and silicon smell in the ensuite... 

Going to a movie quiz night tonight with former neighbours, will be fun night out as soon as I have solved the headache.  

Advice - as Lorna (moonchild) said - just come and chat. I've been in between IVF cycles for 9 months now (delayed due to ovarian cyst x2) but still chatting!  

Right, gotta go ... might be able to fit in some weeding in the front garden today and plant stuff. 

Speak soon!!  

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls ,

Been back at work for a week now and am soooo busy. Just got so much to catch up on  Also started on the house (stripping wallpaper) so there go the evenings too! Haven't had a lot of time to spend on FF as a result so got lots to catch up on and there are loads of us now.....

*Lorna*- welcome back hun. Glad to hear you had a great holiday  but so sorry about your bereavement just after you'd gone  . So hard when you are torn between what to do  Pleased you stayed on to enjoy yourselves though as you both needed it. OMG can't believe you are on your next cycle already  It's come round so quickly. Sending you lots of    for third time lucky. Was interested to read what you said about cancellations and that you've never waited that long between cycles. I really want to get on with things again already. Any handy tips on best way to get in on a cancellation slot?

*Kat*- sorry to hear that the headaches came back with the zolly  Was hoping you might avoid them this time. Good for you getting on with things regardless though. The movie quiz sounds like a laugh. Hope you win  You and Doug have been busy with the DIY-ing as well then. Honestly I think we could all set ourselves up in business with the amount of home improvement we're all doing (except we'd best keep Lorna away from the jigsaw    )
*
Jayne*- what were you teaching at Napier today? I do quite a few sessions for the nursing students there too! Not too long to go until baseline for stimms  How's the acu going? Is Lena still there or has she gone on mat leave yet? Say hello from me if she's still around 
*
Lynn*- you and Jayne are really in synch for this cycle aren't you? You'll probably be in adjoining beds for EC at this rate   Interested to hear that you've found it's taken longer on repeated cycles to get to EC. Did the Docs have any explanation for this? Is it just the getting older lark that affects that or is it the number of cycles? Mind you my first cycle only resulted in 3 eggs and this last one I got 7  Anyway lots of   , hope all is well at baseline next week.

*Advice*- good to see you back here again  Good luck for next month  Hope you are excited about getting started again. As Lorna says don't worry about coming on to chat even if you aren't on a cycle. Most of us are just on here waffling away every day regardless (at least I am   )
*
Neave*-    at the Mr Beefy comment. Hope he enjoyed his walk the other day. Great news that you are getting to see someone about the endo this Monday!! Being a member of BUPA does have it's advantages then  Would be great if they can do something about it there and then. Good luck and let us know how you get on.
*
Elaine*- glad to hear you made your appointment the other day. Just as well you'd stayed in the hospital for that coffee! I've spoken with Irene quite a few times now at ERI and she's lovely, really helpful (she was there for my first EC & ET). You'll be a month ahead of me if you start in August (fingers crossed you get an earlier cancellation; so I can then get your slot  ) Looking forward to chatting in the interim.
*
Donna*- really pleased for you that you've decided to go ahead again and have a date for another cycle. Will cross every appendage I have and will even take up religion again if it'll help you with that elusive BFP! Masses of   

*Anne*- hope you're feeling better after your cold last week. I had one too, really floored me, only just getting rid of it now (also made me develop the huuuuugest spot inside my nose, very painful....will spare any further details  )

*Roma*- not long for you until you get to cycle again either. Hope this one is successful  . There is quite a bit of advice on the pre-natal board about vitamins etc... Personally all I did was take folic acid and eat and drink healthily (organic everything) but there are specific multi vits you can take pre-conception. Speaking of which I must remember to start the folic acid again just in case miracles do happen 
*
Kirsty*- thanks for the hug hun, been in need of them recently but glad to say I've picked up this week and am getting there slowly. Really hope that all is well with the wee one, did you get to see a Dr? Let us know how things are.

*Jan*- thinking of you, hope you're all doing ok 

*Maisie*- any joy with the house hunting yet? Hope it's going ok. looking forward to hearing about the new place when you get it.

Phew! Takes ages to keep up with the personals now! I'd better go and make some dinner after all that! Hope everyone is doing well and keeping  See you soon.

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- I take my hat off to you sounding so cheery and chatty.I'm sure you're having your moments too-looking forward to the next cycle helps. Re cancellation appointments- as you know Ciara used to deal with the lists   still can't believe sh's gone.Someone said Laura has taken over from her and she's lovely too, so what I would do is phone Laura and ask her if there's a chance to get slotted in a cancellation in 3 mths times as you're desperate to try again soon.Ask her to put your name on the cancellation list.Acutally it was her that offered me just a 3-4 mth wait last time. 
For those who don't know , ERI like you to wait 3 mths between cycles to recover emotionally and physically. Ciara told me they have about 10 cancellations each month for one reason or another and they try to over book themselves for this reason but sometimes they can move someone up the list.Donna hasn't waited long between cycles either I don't think.Mind you we're at the mid- upper end of our 30's so maybe they're trying to fast track us before we dry up 
My last stims was a week less than the first time so who knows, but Idid go from 14 to 6 eggs...

listen- before you all think I;m unsafe with a jigsaw( admittedly just the one injury so far!)I promise to keep my eyes tightly closed next time  

Good luck with the wallpaper stripping Maz- Dh dad had to plaster the ceilings when he stripped them last week- some lovely interior pebble dash but not artex- at least the 80's arches are gone now 


Hi to everyone,
love lorna xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just on briefly tonight because I should really go to bed before I have another day when I can't function tomorrow   I'm getting too old to cope with late nights any more   but just wanted to catch up with everyone.

Lorna - thanks for all the info. and explanations about treatment. It's good to de-mystify it as much as possible    That's a phenomenal number of injections you did on one treatment cycle, wow   Don't be too impressed with my exercise plans though until I've got started. I have made some progress though having made an appointment with a personal trainer to set up an exercise programme next week, and also to go to the gym with a colleague from work. All being well and weather permitting we'll be out walking up North next week too, so that will get DP some much needed exercise too  
Thanks for explaining the cancellations policy too - I must try not to get my hopes up too much  
Loved your comments about the jigsaw   sounds like you're as safe with DIY as me. Mind you, I'm just accident prone and careless, DP won't come in the kitchen when I'm in there for fear of seeing me having my next accident!

Jayne - it does sound like there are quite a lot of options for treatment and everyone responds differently. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I picked up that you have been having accupuncture - have you tried that for long and would you recommend it? Hope everything is going well with treatment  

Kat - where on Earth do you get all your energy from? I could do with finding some right now!! Hope you're feeling better and did well in the quiz  

Maz - now I have even more reason to hope for a cancellation if it means we can both get started quicker   4 months feels like a long time until my pre-treatment scan and I've got a dreaded birthday in between - yuk   I think I need to find myself a project to distract me in the meantime, though I don't know what that will be. Have you got any suggestions??

Well not been home long and it's getting really late, so sorry I've no more time for personals tonight. Will try to be back on before we go for a long weekend up North. Sounds like we might get stranded there if the weather's as bad as they're predicting!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

I also grabbed a cancellation slot.  Dr Thong mentioned there could be cancellation slots available, so when I went for my nurse's chat in July last year, I mentioned this, the doc went away and came back, and said 'good news, there is slot in September, so call us when you have your period next month'!!  So everything moved really quickly!

Take care

Fiona


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Jayne - I have been having some really bad headaches this week.  Also, I too was irritable on Tuesday.  I had an awful row with Sky over a continuing problem.  I think I totally scared the young lad on the other end of the phone.  At least there is now less than a week before our stimming appointment.  I am due in at 8.30am.

Maz - Yes i have taken longer on my more recent cycles.  All the hospital have said is it can happen.  I think there is an element of the fact that your own fertility does reduce over the years, although dont entirely know.  I remember years back that I was on the lowest dose and could produce 10+ eggs with lots of Grade 1s and they were freezing them too.  But in my more recent cycles I have taken longer and been on higher doses to get 4 eggs and my best is a Grade 2.  But I am interested that you have gone the other way in that you have produced more eggs in your second cycle.  So maybe my theory about age is just a theory....tee hee.  But I have definately started to struggle a bit as time has gone on. I guess that could also be attributed to having gone through the process so often with no success.

Lorna - how are you feeling?  

At least it is Friday and I am so looking forward to having a relaxing weekend.  Hope everyone have an enjoyable weekend too.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Lynn- you're a week ahead of me and already having symptoms.I'm tired, a bit headachey, a bit nauseous and a bit  course could be that I'm just plain knackered after the jet lag and having reltive to stay all week  Done nothing today except have a bath and watch tv which is not good for keeping you occupied!Must try harder tomorrow. Can understand  thta with successive cycles it becomes harder- this has to be the one for you   Hope stims brings relief next week. Have they ever changed your drug protocol- sometimes i think people react slightly better to some drugs.How old are you? I'll be 38 this year.We've only had grade 2 embryos so you must have some good quality eggs there to have produced grade 1's-Dr T says only~ 10% people get grade 1's.Get that protein down your neck and some good essential oils!

Elaine- I'm now really impressed by your intention to exercise with a personal trainer   Good on you!Good luck for tues is it?

How's everyone? 
love lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

I LIED!!!  I had 10 quality street on Thursday night just as I was supposed to be putting ONE out for the morning   and then I ate a whole large bag of walkers sensations last night   ... oops  

Kat, I LOVE IKEA.  I either spend loads or spend nothing as I think if i start spending, I'll never stop!  I do need a few new candles...i can feel a visit coming on...  I know you should never judge work half done but I hope yours is looking like it's going to look good!

Maz, Are you keeping yourself busy?  But how are you coping inside?    Lorna's right about them wanting you to have all your treatments in the shortest space of time so you get preference to newbie's.  I hope you get a date to look forward to.  I have to honest and say, whenever I've had a negative result ( and I've had a few )    I book in for my next cycle at the same time.  i was teaching adolescent substance use to nurses at Comely Bank (pre and post reg).  What do you teach?  Acupuncture is going well.  Lena gave me mustard seeds for my ears this week.  I told her about my irritability and you know what she's like...she was calling me "little miss hot head" and told me to squeeze the mustard seeds if i was getting irritable.  She was asking for you on Tuesday.  She's here for this week and next, then goes off.  Will say hi for you.  

Donna, any idea when you'll get to go again?  I'm glad you've not given up on your dream  

Elaine, I decided to start acupuncture three months before treatment as I heard that was recommended.  I tried someone in Napiers at Stockbridge, but I just didn't feel like I clicked with her so tried Lena Fong at Mulberry House (my friend spookily sent me an article about her just after I booked the first appointment at Napiers).  I really like Lena and she's Chinese - which somehow makes it feel like she's better    She's going on maternity leave in a couple of weeks but she'll be back and in the mean time, her colleague, Jan, is seeing her clients.  I find the acupuncture really relaxing and it shortened my cycle from 35 days to 29 days...I was really impressed.  It was longer again this month but down regulating can sometimes do that.  We'll see if I get the elusive positive and then you can decide for yourself.  I was pretty sceptical to start, but it can't harm my chances    let me know if you decide to try it.  

Fiona, how are you keeping? and how far gone are you?  have you started to buy stuff for the baby yet?

Lynn, Are you getting excited about Thursday yet?  I'm just hoping everything is going to plan and my body is doing what it is supposed to...

Lorna, I tried a different stimulation drug one cycle and I only got 1 egg!!!! I was devastated.  Despite Dr Thong saying it was the Rolls Royce of treatments - we decided never to use it again    How are you feeling?  I'm fine but was irritable but think I'm fine now.  Tired, but not sure if that's because I was off work for a week and have had a busy week back.  

Better get going as I'm supposed to be doing some of my dissertation this morning.  Have a great weekend everyone.  Stay hopefull

Jayne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Fiona - hope all is going well, when are you due?

advice 2003 - good luck with starting your cycle, I am going on my April AF to get the drugs etc and with all going well it will be as May cycle.

To everyone else I wish you luck for your cycles.

My sister is pregnant (5 months) and just found out this week is having a little boy. I got very emotional as I am so please that everything is happy and healthy.  Looking forward to spring as it is a time for hope and renewal.  Going out for a drink tonight and it will be my last one hopefully for a long period of time!!

Have a good weekend everyone

Love Romaxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- whats your dissertation on? I'm so impressed with all you folk studying- I know nurses have to do CPD but well done anyway.Don't think I fancy going back to studying.I'm KNACKERED and headachey and a bit tetchy  lucky dh annoying man that he is or is it me  Just shows you that some drugs work completely differently in different folk.
I had acupuncture at napiers but felt they didn't know enough about IF- I was passing on articles and explaining txs to the lovely woman I saw.

Roma- enjoy the tipple- hope its not long till your tx and some good luck for you.Was just reading about your twins on your signature-I;m so sorry you've been through all that.  

Jan- hope your Dad is getting good treatment and you're all hanging in there. When is your endoscopy.Thinking of you.

Kat- candles- just put me in mind to go and burn some- so relaxing watching the flame

maz- I'm thinking of doing a dramtic downstairs loo with black and white since everywhere else is going to be pretty neutral-I not a daredevil when it comes to decor.What stage are you at? Don't even talk to me about choosing colours-I used to be good at this but now its my own house I can't decide 

maisie- how's tricks? Whens FET?

Donna- when are you seeing consultant?

Kirsty- how's the wee fella? How are you coping with motherhood?

Lynn- hope your lining is nice and thin 

Elaine- what you up to this weekend?

Hi to anyone I've accidentally missed= sorree 

love lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Chicago Girls  
sorry, thought we'd all moved to the Windy City!

Lorna, my dissertation is on prescribing methadone for adolescents.  I work in adolescent substance misuse as a nurse.  I qualified 10 years ago but come out with a diploma.  It took me another two years to get my degree part time and I've spent the past three years working on a Masters in adolescent addiction studies.  I'm just 20000 words away from the end    It's keeping my mind from obsessing about the treatment which is good.  I also got results for my research essay on Friday.  I passed with 60%.  Okay, it's not the best mark but it's way more than scraping a pass with a low 50s mark so I'm totally delighted.  Have you been having any more sued effects.  I think I'm always grumpy so that's a hard one to call   but I'm definitely sleeping more soundly at the moment.  I am really glad I'm getting my acupuncture from Lena because, as you say, I felt I knew more than her at Napiers.  Keep up the good work.  I've totally stopped trying to lose the last couple of pounds and started putting more protein and fruit and veg into my diet.  Just preparing.  have you started to day dream positive and negative scenarios in your head yet?  I have.  It's either a very boozy holiday in June for me or a very relaxed chilling out/eating healthy by the pool.  We'll see which one it is....

Roma, how did your drink go last night?  I hope you had a good time.  When does your treatment start if you're giving up the booze?

How's everone else?

Lynn, how are you getting on?  Can't wait for Thursday!!

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got long to post lots of personals was just reading all your posts and catching up with you all.

nice to see new girls on here, are a great bunch and a great support, is exciting just now lots of you going through tx, good luck to you all got everything crossed for you

thanks for asking after us, caelan is ok i think, dr checked him and is going to check him again in a week or 2. 

ok have to run will try and get back to catch up soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all well.

Im really down today. AF arrived, knew   was running late as I am usualy due on 25th of each month.Mental as AF is usually bang on time.

Anway got a consulation at Murrayfield tomorrow. About having endo excised/lasered.  The consultant I am seeing, his secretary told me if he thought he could do the procedure tomorrow he would.  Do you think he could do this on day 4 AF

Anyway enough about boring old me - How is everyone?

Jayne - God your life seems to be full on just now, with all that study - I would be ill with that alone!

Lorna - They say a headache is a sign your dehydrated already - always have plenty of water to hand

Maz and Kat - Handy Andy eat your heart out - DIY - I hate it - why did DH and I buy a house that needs work doing to it!!! arrgghhh - What are you doing to your house?

Anyway off to make the dinner catch you later.

Neave
xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Neave- sorry AF arrived and on mothers day- insult to injury. I'm not sure but i think they usually do hsg when you're not having af- sorry don't want to stress you but just wanted to prepare you in case .Hopefully I;m wrong and you'll get it done tomorrow.Good luck anyway- at least you'll have a good chat with consultant- have you got all your questions written down-I'd pump him for info while you have lots of time with him so either way it'll be a positive day.

We're having our house rewired this week, had some lovley plaster arches removed, replaced all the internal doors,rewired the kitchen and replaced and replaced the downstairs loo so far.The list seems to go on and on..... what are you doing?

Kirsty glad to hear caelans ok.
love lorna xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Off to the hospital now.

For private consultation

Will let you know how I get on.


Cheers

Neave
xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm 26 weeks now, due 25th June.

I'm keeping ok, just very tired!

Haven't bought anything yet, as still too scared, it is all still a bit surreal!

Wishing you all luck for the future.

Fiona x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Neave

just wanted to wish you all the best at your consultation.  Let us know how you got on.  

Fiona

26 weeks is fantastic.  I don't know how you've remained so self controlled.  

I have no control left...Stuart and I ate ALL the quality street last night (supposed to be for after my injection)    I'm blaming my cravings on the hormones  

Lorna. how are you coping?

Lynn - getting excited? 

Hi to Kirsty, hreat to hear from you and how'e everyone else?

Jayne


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everyone

Hope you good!!!

Jayne - go for it a few sweeties wont do you any harm!!

Had consultation today at Bupa Murrayfield - It went ok - no treatment given.

My consultant is going to contact Dr Duncan at ERI and see what my records say, but more than likely will do an HSG.

DH and I have been talking all weekend about what to do for the best ie Private funding v NHS - and the good news is we are gonna self fund IVF and go private, for 1 cycle anyway!!

I am excited and worried at the same time - tell me what you know about it all!!!!!!


Neave

xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

still around, just far too much to do.... 

Our Joiner has nearly finished our bathroom and will be going up flooring the loft tomorrow. Loft hatch needs to be moved into the master bedroom and also a loft ladder fixed. I want a new HIGH bath tub where you don't have to have either your upper body out in the "cold" or your feet! Then we want a dishwasher installed, a small cupboard put in (as we would lose one of our kitchen cupboards for the dishwasher) and we're also looking into an outside tap. 

Problem is - our Joiner is a good friend of ours, and him and I spend AGES chatting about everything (cooking, living abroad, NHS etc. you name it  ). He's only charging actual working hours though.  

Scan on 27th at 9am - anyone else in that morning? Zolly is currently dragging me down, and although I've been to the gym or pool fairly regularly I don't seem to drop weight (but then ... I seem to remember that endo girls don't loose weight easily - not as bad as PCOS girls, but still.... ).  Maybe I've got too much comfy food just now? 

Nasty headache today, probably weather change, Zolly, sleeping badly (don't get me wrong - I sleep like a stone, but don't feel refreshed when I wake up - be it 7 hours or 9 hours I am sleeping!) ....  

Speak soon - hope you're all doing fine!!!

Kat


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Neave - Thats fab that you go on well.  Have you been given any indication of when you can go for a cycle?

Jayne - I have been having some really bad headaches the last couple of days. But Thursday is only a few days away now   - thank goodness.  How have you been keeping?  sounds like you have been enjoying the quality street.  Well I think you are enjoying something nice and choclatey - what is the harm  

How is everyone doing?

TC
Lynn x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi just reading all your posts cant speak long hope you are all doing well and good luck with the tx will keep everything crossed for you all and will be back for an update soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just an absolute quicky as Stuart waiting on me to watch a DVD...

Had my baseline scan today.  Everyrhing fine and to start the menopur tomorrow.  Back on Tuesday for a scan.  Will be back tomorrow and bore you with all the details.  

Good luck too tomorrow Lynn.  

Lorna...how are you getting on?

Maz, still thinking of you and Lena asking after you

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Good news jayne! Good luck with the stimming.Thats interesting they scanned you for baseline on a wed-I thought baselines were always on a thurs.Must be busy tomorrow! Fingers crossed for some lovely juicy eggs.Have you bought tmore quality street?

Lynn- good luck tomorrow.LKet us know how you get on.I'm all headachey too.Not sleeping too well but that could be because its been freezing in the house!

Kirsty - hope the boobs have settled!

Kat- shame you're not feeling better after sleep.Not in for baseline till 29th so will miss you.I agree with you about getting a deep enough bath so bits don't get cold!

Neave- when is your next appointment with consultant? Dr Duncan is good at writting referrals so hopfully you'll get everything sorted soon. I'd recommend Zita West Guide to getting pregnant or whatever her newest book is.Really good section on IF and IVF.Was a great support during my 1st cycle.Ask away though. Since i'm bored tonight I'll bore you with the detail!

Basically you go for a pre tx scan during the 1st 5 days of AF the cycle before the IVF cycle.They check the womb lining and ovaries, count the antral( precursor) follicles , and at some stage will do a dummy transfer to check they can get access through the cervix.Thats just a  speculum job and passing a soft tube through the cervix- you may not even feel it. If all ok they usually start you down reg around day 20 of that cycle( or if they catch you on day1-2 like me you can start straight away but think its more usual to wait) usually by a daily self injection  of buserelin but may be nasal spray.There are various drugs. This is the long protocol.Some women will be more suited to a short protocol where they don't down/reg first.
You'll be in for a baseline scan after about 2 weeks of buserelin- usually a thurs.If your womb lining is less than 3mm you're d/r and ok to start stimulating drugs the same day.Sometimes you have to d/r for another week. The stimming drugs are also injected daily as well as your d/r drugs. Varies how long you stim for- depends on your response.Can be anything from about 10days to 21 days.You'll go for scans to check the size of follicles prob twice a week before 9.30am maybe more often. They're waiting for 2 follicles to reach 18-20 odd mm (can't quite remember)depending if you're IVF or ICSI( need bigger eggs to inj).Then you take a one off injec to mature the eggs and have the egg retrieval op 36 hrs later. Thats done under heavy sedation( some are completely knocked out) and takes about 30-40 mins.They use ultrasound to guide a needle through vagina wall to reach ovary and suck out the contents of each follicle.You'll be in as a day patient for this.meanwhile hubby produces sample which is cleaned etc.Eggs and sperm left over night to do the jiggy and you find out next day how many eggs fertilised. Embryos are replaced from the next day-day 3 in their life .If you have excess grade 1 embryos they can be frozen but only a proportion of women get grade 1's for freezing. grade 2 they get most of their pregnancies from as its more common- these are also a good grade. Embryo replacement takes 10 mins( as per dummy transfer-painfree ) and you can watch on the ultrasound as a white dot is inserted into the womb.bit of an anticlimax as you're up and about and away home before you know it. Then after all the possible hurdles to reach this stage the dreaded 2 week wait for either AF to show or results of blood test at clinic.

Fiona-I love your ticker!Make sure you get some essentials just in case baby surprises you!Enjoy- this is what you've been waiting for.

Hi everyone else- finally we have house to ourselves- been non stop relatives .Went to see The Illusionist tonight- 6/10. 3 rooms are now painted- yeehaa.The living room still doesn't match the curtain after 8 different samples but what the heck!
love lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry haven't been on much, been really busy at work and in the evenings this week. Just vegged out on sofa all night and thought I'd check up on the news before going to bed.

Jayne- well done on starting stimms tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Wish Lena all the best for me when you see her (she must be finishing up soon)

Lyn- hope all goes well for you tomorrow at scan.

Lorna- how's the sniffing, headaches any better? Well done you on getting 3 rooms done. Our living room is in a bit of dis-array as we've run out of enthusiasm this week so it's only 2/3 rds stripped. On the plus side the heat gun has arrived so the paint stripping can start  

Kat- sounds like you're getting somewhere with your place too. Hope you feel better soon (nasty zolly   ) Wow not long until you are back in for a scan then? I'll not be back for a while. Did get my follow up letter yesterday though   so suppose I should call and go back to chat to the Docs. Not really sure what they can tell me that I don't already know though  

Neave- glad the consult went ok earlier this week. Good news that you didn't need treatment? Hope you get your appointment for the HSG through soon. Well done on deciding your next course of action (although seems weird to say that when you're spending so much on it- but you know what I mean  ) , hope you both feel pleased and excited that you have a definite plan now. We're all here to help you through it  

Kirsty- hope you and the wee one are keeping well. Sounds like you are busy, busy, busy.

Fiona- not long until June  

How's everyone else... Donna, Maisie, Roma, Anne, Elaine, Jan ? Hope everyone is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Sorry haven't been keeping up much recently - been really busy at work and selling our house just now, so it has been all go.  Hope you are all well, and enjoying a bit of springtime sunshine - is it Zeta west that says it is easier to concieve in the spring? i will belive anything!
Have been feeling a bit sad recently about stuff.  My SiL has a wee boy of 9 months who is gorgeous and we went to visit the in laws last weekend, and it was all about him (first grandchild) so I felt incredibly left out of the whole baby thing, and sad that if we hadn't lost our first baby she would have been one that weekend...It doesn't get any easier does it?
Anyway enough of my moans.
Maz - what are your plans now for moving forward? Lorna - hope you had a good holiday, and are now enjoying a relative free zone.  kat - hope you are feeling a bit better now. hope everyone else is getting on OK with treatment, babies etc
Love MJ


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say I'm really sorry if my ticker (now removed) upset anyone.  I honestly didn't realise.

Please forgive me.

Fiona x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fionajane said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm really sorry if my ticker (now removed) upset anyone. I honestly didn't realise.
> 
> ...


Don't worry hun...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32494.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiona, don't worry about it hun. No offence caused (at least not to me). Hope you and bump are doing well.

Maisie-  so sorry to hear you're having a tough time just now. Really hope this time next year it'll be you taking a baby to the grandparents    . Good luck with FET next month.

Lynn- how did the scan go yesterday? Hope you are on track.

Lorna- know what you mean about the paint samples. We've tried 4 for the dining room so far but no luck. Might have to go and get a special mix done instead. Will be a bit down the line though as we've decided to try and restore the room first by removing all the modern woodwork and trying to get skirting and architrave to match the original victorian. Going to be a labour of love trying to restore this house! How's the sniffing going? Are you still getting headaches and flushes or are you symptom free? Hope all is going well.

I've got friends for dinner tonight and am out for a birthday tomorrow so should be busy (and probably hungover by Sunday   ). Hoping this will keep my mind off the fact that EDD would have been Monday if things had worked out differently last summer   

Hope everyone else is grand and looking forward to the weekend.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Had baseline scan yesterday and everything is ok.  I have now started my stimming and back next Tues for scan.

Jayne - Did you go in a day early?  I too thought we had all to go in on a Thursday.  How are you feeling? 

Lorna - How are your headaches?  My headaches are there every day now and I am a bit irritable too. 

Maz - How are you feeling?  You always sound so positive

Neave - How did your appointment go?

Lynn x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
maz and maisie-I wrote you both a reply yesterday but its seems to have been lost to the ether=oh poops.Maisie- the gist was sending you hugs and support after all the traumatic times you've had.You will never forget your much loved babies and the hopes you had for them and its no wonder you are still grieving and feeling sad.Its so difficult when another family member has a child and you want to be part of it too and would have been if things had been different.We're here to chat and you're certainly not moaning on 

Maz- similar hugs for you feeling sad now the dust has settled.I think its worth still going to follow ups if only to see if you can do something different next time- tweak a drug etc- can help you feel more positive about the next time?
Don't even talk to me about paint colours- after 6 testers and one paint mix and it being decorated this week-its still the wrong flaming shade.I was trying to get something neutral that toned with the new curtains but who knew there were so many tones of buff.Its ended up with something I would swear is a peachy colour and the curtains are a sandy colour- grrr.Its done now..

Fiona-your ticker didn't offend me  hon I liked it but then I've never been pregnant-but it was very thoughtful of you to remove it.I guess those of us who've had losses may have found it a bit of a reminder.Don't forget though that people can turn off avitars in their settings but i don't know if this switches off tickers.Its such a minefield isn't it.I can vary hugely in how I respond to things depending on where I am in tx 

Where's everyone else?
I've just braved a new hairdresser who lacked a certain amount of tack- she was probably right about I shouldn't be dying my hair at home and ooh yes I see the white coming through-you've missed a bit and are you sure you wouldn't rather have a restyle its boring  I thiunk its turned out quite well but diplomatic she wasn't.

love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

sorry i've not been on for a while but i just dont seem to have had a minute to myself.

jan hope your dad's okay & you & the rest of the family are coping  

janyne & lynn good luck with the stimms

kat sorry to hear you've not been feeling to good, i've been back on zolly for 1 month now & my main problem is when i dont have a sore head i'd be as well having cotton wool in it as my memory is shot to pieces & concentration levels aren't great.

fiona i like your ticker its great to see what stage your little bump is at, but i can see why it may upset some people slightly, everybody copes differently.

lorna glad your hair turned out okay, i hate changing my hairdresser, its worse than the dentist.

kirst glad to see the wee man's keeping you busy.

neave i just had a hsg news wasn't good but at least i know the score. its ivf or nothing.

maz & masie hope you's are keeping your chin up, i sure we will all realise our dream & it will make us all the stronger for all our heartache.

hi to anyone i've missed (told you my heads mince)

donna

p.s.

does anyboy know if yoda (jo) & camsmum (tracey) still post on any boards i would love to find out how they are doing.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning ladies

Donna, good to hear from you.  If you find a post of Yoda and camsmum you can click on their profile and then look up their posts.  It'll show you were and when they've been posting....I think it's called stalking    (only kidding)  I've been meaning to ask you.  What did they say when you asked to be put back on the waiting list?  My understanding of it is that once you've started treatment you don't go back on the list but just get slotted into the next available treatment space as your attempts should be as close together as possible.  You should've been given a date rather than just going back on the list.  (Maybe you have been given a date and just don't want to say - in which case, I'll shut up)    Did you go to the final?  I watched it until you went two nil up then switched it off.  Couldn't face any more .  

Lorna, I recently got all my hair chopped off (more Mia farrow than Britany Spears) and missed a meeting at work to take a cancellation from my hairdresser.  She's cut my hair for 20 years and she was going on maternity leave so didn't want anyone else to do it.  I love it!  So in the end, did you get a restyle or just stay the same?  Don't listen to them about doing your own colour - they just want your money.  How are you getting on with the buseralin?  Are you injecting or sniffing? and have you told folk at work?  This is my 6th go and I've tried it secretly but that caused problems as I ended up having to get time off at short notice and I had to say it was leave or otherwise how would I have known in advance and someone else had wanted leave but had been refused it.....so now everyone knows!!!

Lynn, great news about getting started.  I went in a day early as they were 2 doctors short this week (annual leave and sick).  As it's my 6th cycle, they didn't have to do the first injection etc with me on the Thursday so i went in on Wednesday and just started myself on Thursday.  My lining was 2.2 (apparently fine) and oestrogen (Bad spelling) was below 73 (apparently required!)  he said he could count 10 follicles on my ovary...does anyone know if that's good or bad?    I'm back on Tuesday too at 8.40am  How about you (remember I won't accost you in the waiting room - I'm not like that).  I can definitely feel it working.  I can feel my wee ovary "gurgling" at times - WEIRD.  I only have one so it's like having a stitch on one side at times.  How about you?

Maz, how did the dinner go? and where are you off to, tonight?  I hope you have a great time and not too big a hangover tomorrow.  I remember Christmas 2005 and new Year 2005/6 Stuart and I were sober and I was gagging for a drink.  This Christmas and New Year, we had a ball and then stopped the alcohol after New Year.  I had a hangover from hell on New Years day and a dozen folk coming over for steak pie...I couldn't complain as it had been all i had wanted the year before    I'm sorry things didn't work out for you last year and am guessing what would've been the DD will be difficult for you.  It ALMOST worked for us last time as I m/c at 8 weeks but knew it was never gonna stick after a week of elation but I just can't think about when it would've etc as it would then become something I'd have to do every year so I'm doing what every mental health professional does well - AVOIDANCE    I hope you're okay though...look after yourself and here's to the ibuprofen (reduced swelling of the brain) and pepto bismal (reduces inflammation of the stomach) tomorrow.  

Fiona, I can only speak for myself here but I was SO not offended by your ticker and it saddens me that it might offend others.  We're all here for the same thing and the fact that you have achieved your goal of becoming pregnant delights me.  I'm so glad for you and i want you to be proud of what you've achieved.  

MJ, like I said to Maz, look after yourself and just do whatever you need to do to get through this difficult time.  Look after yourself and try to treat yourself to something nice.  For me, that would be going out for a nice meal with Stuart but I hope you find something to help you feel hopefull again.  You're right - Zita does say that Spring is the natural time for conception so lets get going    Totally ignoring EVERYTHING I said to Maz, i worked out if my treatment goes to plan - my due date would be Christmas.  Now that's what I call a present  

Kat, hope you're feeling better soon.  When was your picture in the hospital taken?  I hope you feel better now.  Good luck with your scan on Tuesday.  I'll probably be leaving as your going in.  

Kirsty, great to hear from you.  How are you doing?  Are you going back to work?

Well, I did my third stimms injection today and all is going well...so far!!!!!  I'm back on Tuesday for a scan so we'll see how I get on then.  

take care and stay hopeful

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning everyone 

Beautiful day, isn't it?! Might go out and do something productive with it  

Donna- great to hear from you, sounds like you are keeping really busy. Now I'm back at work I'm finding it harder to post too (although didn't achieve much yesterday as I was surfing FF for quite a bit of the day. Really hope IT never decide to monitor my internet use    ). Am interested to know if what Jayne said is what happened to you. Have they slotted you in or just put you at the bottom of the list  Don't need to know the date just curious. After both my BFNs I have just gone right back to the bottom again   . Yoda posts on the Scottish girls thread on the IVF board and also on the West Lothian thread in the new Scottish counties board. Camsmum, Yoda, Donna etc.. all mainly post on the Edinburgh- pregnant thread though, I think this is on the pregnancy general chit chat board (in bun in the oven). I pop in there from time to time to see how they are all getting on, the babies are all getting pretty big these days. I think everyone is doing well.

Jayne- glad to hear stimms is going well. 10 follies at baseline is great   I know I shouldn't dwell on things but finding it hard not to   , still got plenty to keep me occupied this weekend   Dinner last night was good broccoli soup, pork thai green curry and apple crumble with a nice bottle of chilled white. It was only really me and Dh drinking and my friends came over from Glasgow so were driving. My alcohol tolerance is zero these days as I was pretty wellied after 3 small glasses  . Only down side to the night was one of my friends announcing she's 18 weeks pregnant; really pleased for her but it just made me more   Anyway out on the lash tonight again down in Leith, it'll be a cheap night as I get drunk so easily these days  

Lorna- glad you liked the haircut but I always thought the point of getting your hair done was so you could feel good about yourself     Would suggest a change of hairdresser next time, instead of little Miss Tactful    I can sympathise regarding the colour scheme, finding it hard to find a green to match our materials too  

Hope everyone else is looking forward to the weekend. Must go jump in the shower and get dressed so will catch you all later.

Maz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Just thought I'd let you know that its actually FF policy not to allow those tickers...please check out this thread which explains why...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32494.0

Avatars can be turned off but tickers can't and for some ladies who have had miscarriages or baby loss, (like myself) it can be upsetting...

Hope that helps...

Good luck & take care

Natasha


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

no big secret i'm just not sure when my next attempt will be, i have a meeting with dr raja on tuesday & laura said it would be around september but she cant be exact at this time.

will let you know if i find out more on tuesday, i've done the not telling anyone bit, too stressfull & no where to turn it wasn't worth it for me, when i'm going through my next ivf you'll all know      i'll never be off the computer with symptoms     & looking for advice.


speak soon

donna


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry I've been a bit lazy about posting since going away last weekend, I've been on to see what's going on but been feeling too lazy to attempt any messages   Please forgive me if I miss anyone with personals but there seems so much to catch up with  

Maz - hope you are having a fantastic time out tonight   I know exactly what you mean about drinking! I used to be able to drink quite a lot, but nowadays because I rarely ever drink after one large glass of wine I'm generally pretty gone   As you say, it makes for a good cheap night out   We had a fantastic time at this lovely little self-catering cottage in Perthshire thanks. We were really lucky and got great weather too, with a mix of snow and sun   We got out walking a lot, which always helps clear my head, though DP needed to be dragged a couple of days because he was enjoying lounging in the conservatory. It certainly proved a good way to get my mind off things, so I'd definitely recommend it   When are you due to go back for your follow up appointment? Perhaps it would be worth asking then if there's any possibility of a cancellation slot?     lots of luck on getting an earlier slot   

Fiona - for what it's worth your ticker also didn't offend me, but I can appreciate that things affect us all differently. It's great to see you get a well deserved BFP and wish youu all the very best for your pregnancy and beyond    

Lorna - don't be too impressed by my good intentions for exercise until I actually get back on track!!I've put in a good start by doing 4 days of walking last weekend, saw the personal trainer Thursday and he set me up a programme which I tried on Thursday lunchtime   I'm a bit achey today but otherwise have survived. Just got to drag myself up early Monday for a trip to the gym before work - phew! Our weekend away was for a short break in a lovely cottage we like in Perthshire. It makes for a great hideaway and we can do a mix of outdoor activities and being a bit bad and eating out and enjoying ourselves  
I used to really hate going to the hairdressers because some seem to have a knack of making you feel bad about yourself, and I kept picking those ones!! I have a fantastic hairdresser now who I've been going to for a couple of years. If you want her details PM me, you can always give her a go - she's lovely and so friendly and seems to have a great eye for what would suit you. 

Jayne - thanks for the info. about the acupuncture, I'll be interested to see how you get on but those ten follies sound promising   Hope everything continues to go well with stimms and Tuesday is a good appointment     This really should be your time   I'm certainly giving serious consideration to acupuncture, anything that might improve our chances is worth a go   I am sooooo impressed at you managing to study with all this going on. I've been utterly useless at work recently and am very lucky my manager is so understanding - she had to take me aside and tell me to stop getting so wound up about things recently, eek   
You're right to give up on any plans for weight loss right now, and I like your holidays plans too   When my boss had her successful IVF treatment she and her DH had booked their first holiday for 6 years (having put everything on hold due to various treatments). As you have they knew the type of holiday would change according to whether they got a BFP or not, so they ended up having a nice relaxing time knowing their beautiful daughter was on the way   I found your comments about the Quality Street really funny   Oh how I relate to that!!

Roma - I also read spring is a better time for getting pregnant and pregnancy rates go down in winter, so hopefully this is a good time for you. Keep thinking positively and hopefully we'll hear some good news from you really soon     Good news about your sister's baby and I'm sure you'll enjoy being an Aunt. My only nephew is now 16, so a bit old for me to make a great fuss over without embarassing him!  

Kat - it sounds like your efforts with home improvement are never ending!! I wish I had your get up and go - sounds like the zolly is horrid but you still manage to keep exercising and working on the house. I'm exhausted just thinking about it!

Kirsty - hello,that picture of wee Caelan is lovely  

Neave - glad to see your appointment went well but sorry AF arrived   I've just started getting PMS symptoms the last couple of days again, so can completely empathise. I still get my hopes up every month that somehow something will happen naturally   If you're thinking of self-funding, I just rang up and asked to be added to the list at the ERI and they sent me out an appointment for about 6 weeks later. At that appointment you get your treatment slot booked and our's was for about 7 months later. You also get a Nurse's appointment when they go into much more depth about what treatment involves. Someone else on the boards messaged me to recommend Glasgow Nuffield, who can start treatment in about 6 weeks. However I think they're about £500 more per cycle, but I'd check that with the clinic for accuracy.

Lynn - hope you're feeling better now and everything is going well     Good luck for your scan on Tuesday   

MJ - yup hold on to those positive thoughts about spring, there are apparently statistics to back up the view that spring is a better time to conceive   Really sorry to hear of your in-laws thoughtless comments. People often say things without realising how insensitive their comments are   Hopefully they will be speaking as fondly about your own wee one really soon    

Donna - hope you're not feeling quite so   now on the zolly. I can't help but think that drug treatment is likely to render me entirely useless because my memory doesn't function as it is   Hope everything is going well for you  

Phew, hope that's everyone and really sorry to anyone I did miss! I was interested in people's comments about whether they did or didn't tell their work. I'm planning only to tell my line manager and our assistant manager because I don't want people to ask too much, plus I don't even plan to tell all my friends or family. What do other people think about that? Is it feasible to keep it so quiet? I don't think I could face lots of people asking what was happening. Bad enough DP recently told a friend we have fertility problems and his response was to say his DP's brother is 'firing blanks' - nice wording  

I'm so impressed with the number of people on here working on their houses too - can you share some of your motivation please!!   I'm just so lazy about these things, we seem to start one job and not finish it before starting another, so everything in the house is half done  
Well, got nothing exciting planned for tomorrow as need to buy some food before we have to resort to eating the remaining tinned food in the cupboards!! Planning to visit a friend tomorrow evening too, but will need to keep it to an earlyish one if I'm to make it to the gym before work Monday.

Must stop havering or I'll have a whole page to myself  

Hope everyone is doing well and here's a little fairydust for you all   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone 

elaine- glad you had a good trip away- sounds lovely.I was just thinking of trying to scrape some cash together  for a couple of cheap nights away for after our cycle in case its negative again.I knew dh shouldn't have persuaded me to go to Canada! Good luck with the gym...  Which hairdresser do you go to? As expected my hair doesn't look the same when i dried it today- how do they do that so well
Give acupuncture a go- it helps lots of things anfd at least you'll rest assured you did everything you could. I found it too painful after several sessions-couldn't cope with that and the IVF injections- woose!

neave-Dundee has about a  6 week wait for1st appointment to see dr then you can start self funded tx as soon as your cycle allows and is £500 cheaper than Edinburgh.Thought I'd throw it in in case you're impatient to start.They also don't make you wait 3 mths between cycles but I think its actually good to ahve a break between.

Maz- how;s the hangover? 

Donna- hope you appt with Dr Raja goes ok.he's so nice isn't he?Roll on sept!

Hope everyone else is ok? Got the electrician finally in to re wire so no heating today or electricity.....can't complain really.
lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Head's not too bad today, got off lightly I think considering the volume of  involved  

Donna- hope the appointment with Dr Raja goes well. He is just so lovely   . We might be cycling together in September then  

Lorna- hope the electrician is quick with things, no leccy or heating  

Elaine- glad to hear you had a lovely time up in Perthshire. We did the same thing a few years back around this time and had a great time. Although we didn't get to do any walking as that wa the weekend the foot and mouth crisis hit so you weren't allowed out to roam the countryside. DH and I opted for a cosy pub instead  

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend (DH is stripping wallpaper and I'm doing the Sunday roast so best go and attend to things!)

TTFN
Maz x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Just nipped on quickly to see how everyone is doing?

Jayne - Not sure what they said about oestrogen - is that a blood test?.  My lining was 3.8, I know in the past that it was always less than this, bit confused and she could see about 4-5 little follicles.  I too have had activity in the ovary region so hoping that is a good sign.  Although no tubes I still have both ovaries, but the last couple of cycles they haven't been too responsive.  But hoping.......  You should just smile or speak if you see me.  I know you arent a mad stalker.   I am medium build and have about shoulder length hair - dark but I have had some highlights put in underneath and I wear glasses.

Maz - Glad you werent too ill after your drinking session.  I cannot drink wine - it goes straight to my head and I blether like a budgie.. 

TC
Lynn x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

still around, just busy with things and not feeling 100%. Also have the pre-season stress starting, and our first game is on 15th April!!! 

Scan tomorrow is scary ... not sure what they are going to tell me about next cycle etc. They may want me to take more time out to lose weight (couldn't shift much despite going to the gym and pool  ). Have horrendous headaches today, 1/2 head like in a vice and now it's still throbbing....  HATE THAT!!! 

Jayne - well done on going to the stimms! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Neave - Lorna has explained the process pretty much ... it's all fine and hopefully for us all worth it!!  

Donna - going to see Julia on Friday.  long time I haven't seen her...

Lorna - are you doing ok, hun? 

Jan - any news on the endoscopy? Thanks for the info re the meet up of the group - never managed it this time, but hope to get there the next time. Keep me updated!! 

Lynn, Maz, Maisie, Kirsty - hope you're all doing fine. 

Weather is surprisingly nice, have been hanging out the washing today, and hope the head is back to normal tomorrow ... if the weather is good I'll tackle the back garden!  

Cinema tonight ... we're going to see "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" after we had a laughing fest last week when we saw the worst ever comic book made into a fairly bad movie .... "Ghost Rider"!!!   

  and  for us all!!!

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Scan this morning went fine, cyst on right ovary is all gone, and the one on the left is 2cms, so going down. No hospitalisation for me in April then...  

As for the next cycle - looks like beginning of May to start the stims (am already down regulated for 5 months now!!) ... which means we can scrap our holiday plans for end of May/beginning of June due to twice weekly trips to ERI and then the whole EC and ET.   Ah well... will have to wait until September/October for holiday now, but at least will have a short week in Germany from 16th April. 

Hope you're all doing fine - still have headaches, so am taking a day out of household duties today - our joiner has now caught the flu bug from his family - poor "boy" - which gives me the chance to relax (as much as possible). 

HUGS.
Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Great news for you then Kat!!

May is just round the corner, and will be here before you know it!

Where in Germany are going?

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

just a quicky...

was at the hospital today.  My lining is looking good I think but only three follicles about 8mm and four smaller ones.  Dr Thong quick to remind me it's early days so here's hoping.  Back on Friday.  How did you get on Lynn.  Stuart's sister works in the unit so you may have seen me and Stuart standing talking to her...

Lorna, how are you fairing?

Glad you're going to get going soon Kat.  

Hi to Donna and Maz and hope everyone else is okay

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Feeling a bit lazy altogether tonight so not going to chat for long. My head and body don't like this clock changing business  I love the lighter nights but feel like it's too early to get up in the morning - Monday I snoozed the alarm in my sleep  It did mean my early morning gym visit went out the window though, so I had to squeeze a visit in at lunchtime  No slacking for me, got to get fit pre-treatment 

Jayne - how are you getting on? Lots and lots of luck  for those follies coming along nicely for you    Hope things are looking good on Friday  I meant to ask how often you get the acupuncture treatment and for how long before a treatment cycle?

Lorna - I've had the glamorous hairdresser transformation followed by next day disaster all too often  My hairdresser is at Philip Politti in Corstorphine, and I'm pleased to say I can usually get it looking _almost_ as good as she does. I'm seeing her this week so looking forward to catching up with her news  Have you been to Canada yet, or is that a holiday you've got booked up? A friend of mine went a couple of years ago and her photos were fantastic. I sat there gazing dreamily at them  My DP takes quite a lot of convincing to get on a plane so our trips abroad aren't so frequent 

Maz - glad to see you survived the weekend and didn't suffer too many ill-effects  Your holiday in a cosy pub sounded lovely, I think my DP would have liked that option better than my enforced exercise regime  Still, if I must suffer to get in shape then I have to take someone with me!! 

Kat - good news about the cysts and getting started with treatment soon 

Wow, look at the time  Need my beauty sleep too much this week! Finally visiting a friend tomorrow who had a baby last December and I haven't seen either of them since. Hoping my major PMS symptoms     have subsided enough for me to deal with it  Going to retreat to the gym later in the day to de-stress, as such!

Hope everyone else is good  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Jayne - Got on ok yesterday too - had 2 follicles about 9mm on left ovary an maybe a small one too.  Looks like there is about 3 small follicles on right hand side.  Lining was 5.2 I think.   Is that good for this stage?  Not entirely sure if I saw you or not.  I saw one of the nurses speaking to a couple, was that you?  Do you have fair hair?  What time were you there at?  I am back on Friday too.

Lorna - how are you feeling?

Kat - How was the turtles film?  I am being pestered to go and see it.

Maz - How are you keeping?

Must dash i am at work.

Lynn x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,
Had the endoscopy on Monday and it was fine, so I'm pleased but still have no explanation - have been referred on to specialist for more checks. Tummy is a bit easier, but I'm v wary and freaking out every time there's a twinge - different type of toilet checking from post IVF knicker/loo paper checking  .
Anyhow, the bloke on Monday said he couldn't see a problem with starting to plan the next IVF and I'm desperate to do something positive, so I'm off to Dundee tomorrow morning for a scan to check my wandering cyst (ovarian or fimbrial, who knows?) is not too huge so I can then get day 3s next cycle and get a programme from Nottingham for the summer (hopefully - health and Dad permitting!). Of course, now I'm worried they're going to find something scary when they scan me   and I'm going on my own as DH has to work so hard before we go on hols on Saturday (again, health and Dad permitting!). 
Dad has his next round of treatment tomorrow and Friday, including chemo into the spine  . He's being so brave - much better than the rest of us.
Will catch up with personals over the next couple of days, but special thoughts to Lorna and Jayne with your cycles (and big thank yous for the kind words about my dad from both), and big hellos to Maz, Maisie, Donna and Kat. Hi to everyone else too and I will do my best to catch up with all the names and posts.
Love to all,
Jan xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
First of all, big apologies! I came on here last week (i think) and introduced myself again (been viewing but not posting since BFN in September) Anyway, not posted since as DH been unwell and been busy with DIY.
Anyway, had baseline scan on Monday and starting Down reg Burserelin (spelt wrong i think) on 12th April then scan on 26th April. All being well, will start stimms on 26th. Had to pay too on Monday (£4030) so skint for the foreseeable future! 
Hope everyone is well and wishing us all BFP this time round. Promise i will send better post soon.Take care


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys,

Jan- relieved endoscopy went ok- must have been nasty procedure.Hope everything settle down digestive wise- typical just when you need an explanation... When are you off to Dundee? Give me tinkle if you need to chat. Don't quite understand your timescales for nottingham/Dundee? hope your dad is not having too many side effects- they say often the treatment for cancer is worse than the actual symptoms. Where are you off on holiday?

kat- great that your cysts are finally behaving themselves but a shame you have to wait till May for tx.Sounds like you're busy though and it'll pass in no time. Sorry you're having such horrible side effects.Our electrician is coming in dribs and drabs for the rewiring so taking ages but its all progress huh?

Jayne and Lynn- good news on the scans-sounds like everything going to plan at this stage.grow follies! I'm feeling dreadful with the side effects- sort of flu like and knackered.Don't know how you all work through it.Scan tomorrow hopefully for baseline and I'll be begging them for stims to give me some hormones back  

Advice-You made me skip a beat when you said you paid £4030 as I only paid £3500 today but forgot you were ICSI. All be worth it Good news on starting soon.Quite  a bunch of us.

neave- I've not yet managed to get fit/lose weight for a cycle but i think i was a bit unique in that last cycle i lost half a stone during stims.they couldn't work it out- I was moving house at the same time and prob stressed.We just came back from Toronto- BIL lives there so more family trip than sightseeing this time.

hi everyone else- off for another early night after i've shaved my legs for tomorrow...
lorna xx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all, Just stumbled upon this thread. I had another ER yesterday at ERI. I am horrified at new ICSI prices !! I just made 2006 prices at £3450 its gone up alot. This is my 6th attempt and I dunno how I am gonna afford another  
Good luck all ! Debs


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning everyone

Just been catching up with everyone (reading our thread) but now no time to post...got to get ready for work.  I can't believe how expensive treatment is now!  I'm a nurse and I know how much our wages have gone up (not a lot) so I don't know how they can justify the rising costs....our first attempt was £2300

Anyway, am feeling very positive and am off on annual leave next week hoping to move straight to 2 weeks sick leave for the two week wait.  Scan tomorrow so I'll be back to let everyone know how I get on.  Will have more time to ask you all how you are at the weekend.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Jayne, Does the dr sign you off ok then ? I always take annual leave(more fool me ) as my boss once said " its not like your ill is it " when I hinted toward sick leave. Well seen she has never done IVF ! I work in the nhs too and know what pressure employers there put you under so well done you !Good luck with your scan tomorrow.   

Debs x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Ta for tell me about this thread, been going through the process of waiting for this appointment for a while now and now due to start in May.  Not looking forward to it but got fingers and toes crossed.  Is it a bad as I think its going to be?

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-

had baseline scan today and all ok.Thank god started stims Feeling quite positive today- you know- why not us? please remind me of that in the coming weeks  Found out that Ciara is taking a career break as opposed to having left for good but wait for it- 2 yr break.her baby is due next month- I've no idea how she hid it so well but so her to try.

Jayne-must be the sun coming out today making us feel more  positive and spring like- why not us this time huh?  good luck with scan tomorrow

debs- i remember your name hon from somewhere- good luck for this cycle- 18 fertilised is that right- thats great   Infertility is recognised as an illness by the world health organisation and you're having surgical treatment and under the care of a consultant gynaecologist so its ridiculous - and probably contravenes all sorts of employee rights-of someone to say you have to take annual leave.Would she say the same to someone having their varicose veins done? I think not. I'd just get your GP to sign you off. grr makes me mad these folk!

Vonnie- IVF is tough theres no getting round it but it won't necessarily be as bad as you expect-lots of people sail through a cycle and if you try to view it as a series of small hurdles to get over and be prepared for the goalposts changing you'll come through fine. We're all here for support and the staff are great too.I was terrified my first cycle so can understand- but find I take it more in my stride now as you get to know stuff pretty quickly.

well the suns come out here after the rain this morning but the wind is very strong...Stopped at ikea on way home from clinic and got the new family card( children -0) and got our tea and coffee for free- thats evertime you visit mon-fri so go get one!
lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll just take it as it comes, probably the best thing to do.  Agree with you the sun makes you feel SOOOOOOOOOOO much more postitive about it.  Bring it on


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Good news, Lorna.  Any idea when your EC will be?

I thought Ciara had gone to America?

Debs, I was also signed off by my GP for the 2ww, although she put the reason as 'Viral Infection' as I didn't want anyone to know, 'none of their business' my GP said!

Vonnie, welcome... you are right, just take it as it comes.  I was very lucky, and didn't have many side effects, although I had a problem at egg collection (only got 5 eggs, as they couldn't reach one of my ovaries, the one that had loads - typical!).  
I got a BFP with my 1st attempt at IVF (with twins, but lost one at 9 weeks), but overall I was one of the very, very lucky ones.

Maz, did you check out Glasgow Nuffield or GCRM?

The sun definately makes me feel better, my DH says I'm like a different person when the sun if shining, think I suffer from SAD.

Here's to lots of sunny BFPs in the next few weeks/months!

Fiona x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls oh is very exciting on here just been catching up with all your posts, looks like you are all on track and have everything crossed for you all

lorna i will keep that in mind about ikea  you like that place dont you, no worry i am the same. Boobs have settled a bit thanks.

donna good luck honey

kat glad to hear you are back on track

jan bet you are glad endoscopy over with, good luck honey, hows your dad doing? 

jayne good luck with tx

fiona like the scan pic honey

lynn good luck

vonnie/ debs nice to hear from you

ok have to run as wee man waking up hi and good luck to anyone i have missed

will be back to check up on you all soon
kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Debs

i always just ask my GP to sign me off from egg retreival to result day.  he's never said no...so...  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

fiona- ciara has gone to america but not to work-american mommy!think her hubby's got a 2 yr job or something.love your scan piccie.counting down the weeks? not sure about EC- 1st cycle I STIMMED 19 DAYS , 2nd 13 or 14.

kirsty- glad boobs improving! we end up at ikea after the hospital as its on the drive home for a quick coffee and now the coffees free with the new card so how can i resist- did no shopping today.

feeling a bit more human already after some gonal-f.Maybe more to do with relief at not d/r anymore 

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

Sorry haven't been about, have been reading just not posting and didn't realise how long it was since I last posted  

Lorna- glad to hear you are more human after starting stimms (and less   ). The buserelin just makes you so grouchy, doesn't it? Will you be in for a scan on Tuesday? Hopefully the travel will be easier for you if you are stimming and having EC during the Easter hols. I hardly saw a car today walking into work.

Jayne- hope all goes well with th scan today. You should have a date for EC by now hopefully     , great that you've got the next few weeks off to relax in.

Kirsty- glad things with you are better  Can't have been much fun for you with the pain. Hope the wee man is doing well

Debs- good to see you back on here. Didn't realise you were going through another cycle. Hope you get good fert rates today. Let us know how you get on. I know what you mean about the £ , can't believe IVF has gone up to £3.5k too   I'd better find some more from under the mattress   Really hope this is the one for you and you don't need to go through any more cycles   . I'm surprised that you're having to take AL for this though? I work for NHS too and spoke with HR before treatement, although there is no policy I was advised I was entitled to all hosp appointments and that most staff take combinations of annual or sick leave to cover the recovery time they need. If I had any issues with time off I was to refer my line manaer to HR to discuss. I would strongly advise you speak with HR about this.

Vonnie-  and welcome to the gang. Don't worry about treatment, as Lorna say just break it into manageable chunks of snall hurdles to get past. We'll all be here to keep you sane (well we'll try   ) Lots of luck for yoru cycle  

Fiona- how's things? I haven't got around to checking out any of the Glasgow clinics yet but I might do that at the weekend. I'm happy with ERI just a bit impatient to start again. Will book a follow up and then take it from there if I can't get a cancellation.

Jan- pleased all was well on endoscopy but hope the specialist can help when you see them. I'm sure you're still feeling uneasy over this but glad things have settled a bit. How did it go at Dundee yesterday? Great that you can get going again for treatment, hope all goes well   Sounds like your Dad is holding up well under the circumstances, hope he doesn't feel too rough with the side effects. Sending him lots of     too

Lynn- how about you, whens the next stimms scan? First one seems to have gone ok if you've got follies developing  

Advice- good to see you back too  All the best for this new cycle  . There seems to be loads of you cycling or starting just now.

Kat- your such a busy girl these days, especially now the season is starting. Fab news that the cysts have all but gone and you are starting again in May    . Such a  that it mucks up holiday plans, but here's hoping you'll be sporting a bump for the autumn holiday. Have a great time in Germany when you go in a couple of weeks.

Donna- how's things? Did your meeting with Dr Raja go ok?

Elaine- you really are putting me to shame with all this talk of the gym   . I've put on a little to much weight for comfort since I started treatment so really should do something about it, if only I could find the motivation   Hope you survived the trip to your friends   I've just had another friend announce a pregnancy (18 weeks) and 2 more had baby boys in the past week so it's been a bit of a tough week  

Phew- so many personals to catch up on! Have I covered everyone  oops forgot Neave and Anne S, hope you are both well  

Right really should go and work (except it's nearly lunchtime   )

Love to all. Have a great weekend.

Maz x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Debs,
my work told me that while doing IVF you actually are covered by similar rights as people on maternity sick leave - they can't touch you. I was told they would not be able to take any sick days during IVF treatment into account when doing salary/bonus planning. And they have kept to this! They however "suggested" I took some time as holidays but I only took 1 week and got a line for the other 2 weeks. Would have got away with taking the whole 3 weeks of I think, but they were being fair on me, so I wanted to return it. Good luck!!!!


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all , thanks for the sound advise re sick leave. If I ever have to go through this again I will defo not be taking it as hols thats for sure. Think I will have to fight about it a little though   .

Well the update is 18 fertilised normally, we got 6 grade 2s and 2 have been transfered today !! The others are not good enough to freeze. We are going to keep the other 4 out a little longer in the hope for Blastocysts(befoe freezing) - its worth a shot just to try something different. Previous FET have been hopeless.

Has anyone else here got any experience in on the Blastocyst front ?

Thanks Debs x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well folks I have some news!! I am starting to dr on the 15th April and it is a Sunday yipee!!  Reading some of the posts it is terrible how some managers treat you.  I am not telling my work, I am taking 3 weeks off just before I get the eggs collected all going well.  I feel that it is such a personal thing to share.  I have checked with my doctor and she said it is none of their business all I have to do is call her and arrange everything so no worries on the side.

Debs - have a restful two weeks I wish you all the luck in the world you deserve it.

Vonnie - going through IVF for the first time can be very scary, just say if you need any information.  the Zita West book is really good.  I got a new one today and it talks about vitamins etc.

To everyone else sticky vibes and hope all your dreams come true.

Love Roma


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning everyone

I should be planning a holy week service and then doing my essay, so I'll be brief.  

I had a scan yesterday.  My lining is 8.6mm.  I had three follicles at about 14mm and some other slightly smaller ones.  Think it'll be Wednesday for egg retreival.  I'm back on Monday for my scan so will let you know when it's been confirmed.  I'm taking two weeks sick from egg retreival to result day.  I'm a community nurse so have to pit people in my diary a week ahead and it's pretty difficult explaining in advance that I'll be off sick so I just tell the young people (I work with adolescents) that I'm off doing my essay.  I factor a weeks annual leave in as well so I am off for three full weeks - otherwise I can't plan my diary because you never know very much in advance what day tour egg retreival will be!  So I am now off for three weeks.  Yippee!!!

Should be around here a bit more often...

Hope you are all okay

jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Debs- well done on ET  . Hope the 2ww goes well for you   I tried to go to blasts last month but didn't have enough in the end   . I had 5 fertilize and had 2 put back on a 3 day transfer. They did monitor the other 3 for us and were going to freeze them if they got to blast but they didn't. Hope yours do better  

Roma- nice to see you back  Wow you're starting in a few weeks again! All the best for this cycle   , we'll all be here to keep you sane   Good to hear that you're taking the time off to relax, hope this helps.

Jayne- great that you've got a date for EC, sounds like you've got some nice follies there, give them a few more days and you should get a good few eggs. 3 weeks off, that would be bliss   Hope the essay writing goes well.

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? It's quite a nice day out so think I might go for a walk (after I've done the housework and hung out the washing   )

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip about the Zita West book, do you have its title?  Also do you have any advise for do's and don'ts for the run up to an IVF cycle?

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

debs- well done- you won't need the rest as these two are the ones.Stay positive.good luck.

jayne- great news- you're ovary is doing her stuff.`fingers crossed for EC wed.

Maz- what are the criteria for leaving left over's to blastocyst? Do they have to be grade 2 or higher? sorry you're surrounded by pregnancies and babies.Its tough.

vonnie- Zita west has a website which should have up to date book info.I think mine might be the older one' Guide to getting pregnant"

Hi everyone else-hope you're enjoying spring.I'm feeling more normal today but have felt really poorly all week, terrible headaches and fluey symptoms which I think are side effects.Really wanted to keep active this time-pants. Still- keep the eye on the prize!

off to listen to my cd and hope I don't fall asleep.
love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

glad to hear you're feeling up beat.  I hope you are totally relaxed after the CD...but not asleep.  

I am getting  real niggly pains down my leg radiating out from my one wee ovary so am sure she's trying her best.  

I bought two pairs of trusers and two tops today in the sales.  Tops are 12s and the trousers 14s.  Am over the moon as I'm normally a 16 all over.  Did lots of dieting for this IVF attempt.  Only problem is I've got to not lose any more over the next three weeks.  Need my body to know it's okay to get pregnant and there's no famine  

I said to Stuart, lets have something nice for tea tonight.  saturday night and not had an alcoholic drink for months.  We went over to the pizza express shelves in sainsburies and stuart decided to pick up a BIG margarita for himself. Well if he's having one...then I'm having a big one    I hope I can still fit into my new clothes tomorrow    AND I'm off to Monster Mash tomorrow with friends for macaroni and chips mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  No wonder I'm normally a 16!

Anyway, take care

Jayne

Lynn, not heard from you.  You okay and is everything going to plan?


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Jambo - good luck for scan 2 mor    

Vinnie - I am sure you are doing it already ; no smoking , no drinking, healthy food, 2 litres of water a day and  generally being far too much of a      for my liking  

Roma - hang in there not too long now,Ihate the waiting it is one of the worst bits !

everyone else hello and thanks for your support        and good luck in whichever part of the cycle you are in !!

Debs x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

How are you all doing, been enjoying the nice weather.  Sorry I havent posted ladies for a few days.

My response rate has not been too good again.  Basically they told me on Friday that I only had 2 good sized follicles.  Although there was 3 on the other side they have been really small.  I was back today and only of the small ones has came up a bit but thats it.  My womb lining is looking really thick too.  I am going for ec on Wed, so we will see.  How about you Jayne, are you Wed too?

Will post a bit later on 

Lynn xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great weather today, feeling positive about things.  Cheers for the advise on I need to give up for give the treatment the best possible hand to work.  Already doing most but had a couple of glasses of wine over the weekend, weather was too nice!!  Guess its a small sacrifice to make for a couple of months, may as well start now as theres no time like the present.  

Vonnie


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Guys

Hope you are all well?

Not had time to read all the posts as I have been away on courses with work and when not on courses working like a trojen.

Just about to go to the Bupa Murrayfield to get an operation to remove my endo. Getting it lasered - Sounds bloody painful!!

Just had my documents through today from Dr Thong, have consultation set up for 24/4 with Dr Raj. And received forms to complete about welfare of child etc etc.

Anyway better dash need to pack my bag for the hossie.

Speal later

Neave
xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Good luck Neave.  I hope all goes well at the hospital.  Why are you having to get it done privately?  I've been treated really well for endo at the NRIE?  Is it just a case of waiting times?  Sorry - doing my NHS nurse thing...good luck  

Vonnie, good luck with the health regime.  I am gagging on an alcoholic drink.  Still, I'll know eather way in a couple of weeks so I'll either be able to have one...or be so pleased that I can't....will just have to wait and see.  

Lynn, they can't be that bad...or they wouldn't go to egg retrieval.  I'm not having mine til Friday.  I had three about 15mm and the rest between 12mm and 10mm.  I have 8 I think.  My lining is 10.6mm.  I've to stimulate for another couple of days and go back at half eight on Wednesday for another scan.  I really hope they get a couple of beauties from you on Wednesday...it only takes one   

Debs, what are you up to? and are you in treatment or between at the moment?

Lorna, how are you getting on?  Didn't we start down regulating at the same time?  but then your stims was delayed for a week.  I'm taking that long...you'll've caught up again.    Any news on when you're going in for egg collection?

Maz, I've got acupuncture again today.  Lena finished last week so I'm seeing Jan...bit nervous.  Will let you know what she's like.  How are you managing to cope after your last cycle not working?  I ask, not to bring it back up and make you feel bad but to let you know I'm still thinking of you.  

Donna, oops.  Think Stuart was one of the louts hanging about in the ground for half an hour yesterday.  Obviously a good day for us.  Any news on treatment dates?

Better go and have some lunch.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's going to be hard to stop drinking especially when the weather is so nice, but its a small scarifice to make for a couple of months.  Doesn't help when hubby was enjoying a few beers yesterday watching the footie .

I've also tried acupuncture, found it relaxing and also helped de-stressed me when AF arrived.  Didn't seem to get quite so upset.

Are there any others who are due to start treatment in May?

Y


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

No time for personals tonight I'm afraid but just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone and let you all know I'm thinking about you. I've been reading posts but too lazy to post the past few days< but will hopefully have more time tomorrow night  
Lorna, Jayne, Debs and Lynn - hope everything is going really well for you all and you're staying upbeat    
Neave - hope all goes well at the hospital    

  for everyone and hope you're all doing well  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm off on annual leave this week until I hopefully have egg collection on Friday.  I have 30 friendship bracelets to make for the church service tonight, the house is a tip, I've got my dissertation to do and tea to buy and cook and all I've done so far is read and post on here and eat two...yes TWO crunchies from my easter egg!!!!!

Better do something....

Hope you're all doing something more productive than me  

Take care

PS back for a scan tomorrow so will let you know if they confirm Friday.  Good luck with your collection Lynn    

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne- how can you raid your easter egg when it's not even Easter yet   Naughty girl   Hope you're doing something more productive by now! Hope the scan tomorrow goes well and your wee ovary is still growing those follies for you  

Lynn- good luck for EC tomorrow, hope it all goes well   Let us know how many eggs they get and keep   as it only takes 1 embie (just look at Fiona    )

Debs- how you coping so far a few days into the 2ww ? Gone   yet? I went back to work on my second week of the wait to keep me occupied but in reality I just spent most of my time on FF anyway     Hope you are keeping  

Lorna- how's stimms going hun? Are you in for a scan later this week?

Vonnie- I know the no alcohol is hard, I must admit I slipped up on a couple of occasions during downreg but I didn't have much, just a couple of small glasses of wine. I pretty much tried to avoid going out so I wouldn't be tempted. DH was off the booze too. Not long to go unitl May and you start too! Not sure if anyone else is in for May but I think there are a few of us on the Septmber list. I'm hoping I can move it forward a bit as September just seems so far away  

Elaine- you too busy to post last night then?   Me too... I phoned my cousin for a chat as hadn't spoken to her since the back end of last year, ended up on the phone for 2.5 hours   Pretty daft really as I'm seeing her at a family wedding in 3 weeks so we'll now have nothing to talk about!

Neave- hope the op to remove the endo went well and you are recovering ok. Thinking of you  

So what's the goss from everyone else? Hope everyone is ok, ozzie, maisie, jan, kirsty, fiona, anne, roma ( less than 2 weeks to go    )

I'm currently avoiding work     . Killing time until tea break but I suppose I really should go and do something productive as that's what they pay me for.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a quick update as away to bed - tummy is in agony!!

Anyway got done at BUPA cos its free through work. Only benefit I have really!!

Anyway Dr Martin, removed the endo with laser and also 2 cysts. But from what I can remember him telling me he said it looked as if both fullopian tubes are blocked. (Was coming round off the morphine)

Anyway he said the next thing for me was a follow up appointment and maybe an HSG?

Tell you what though I am in pain ..................this all better be worth it!

Neave
XX
LOVE TO ALL - SORRY CANT STAY UP AND READ YOUR POSTS - WILL DO SO OVER NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

neave- its good you've got that out the way.Sorry I've not been on to cheer you on last few days. Hope the pain dies down soon- remember to take your pain killers regularly to stop the pain getting too bad for a couple of days. Sounds like they've sorted out 2 or 3 problems for you which is step in right direction but sorry your tubes seem to be blocked. They may be able to unblock them but sounds like IVF may be your best option.Best wait and see what the hsg shows- they may be fine.

lynn- good luck for tomorrow    you only need one you know and people do get pregnant with just one- Ciara our favourite nurse told me so and she's 10 yrs experience at this. You must be feeling a bit  about it all though. 

jayne- you're sounding good   here's hoping ec is frid for you. Will that mean a day 3 transfer on mon? I started a week after you on d/r so am a week behind.
Well done on losing weight though- what a star!

Maz- what a chatterbox you are!I'm sure you'll think of lots of things to chat to your cousin about- namely the brides dress,hair and makeup.the quality of the buffet, the bad speeches  

Sorry no more personals tonight- had the longest day between travelling from fife for my scan, not getting home till 4 ,dog training class- dh wasn't as good as me-looking for dh training classes now...
Scan went well- feeling much better since the weekend so knew the oestrogen was kicking in. Day 5 stims, 9 follies between 7-12mm plus 4 small ones and lining 11.6mm. all seems a bitty rapid this time- hope I'm not going to overstim again.... Staying positive. EC begining of next week.

love ya's
lorna xx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, Just a quick one. Hope you are all well. My embies did'nt make it to frosties either so hears hoping the ones on board do a bit better !!     

Vonnie- make the most of the next few weeks getting   as once your treatment starts, and it works of course it will be a year before you have another one lol !! Have one for me I sure nedd one !

Debs xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Great lining Lorna for only day 5. Also a nice number of follies, you should be ok as you're halfway thorough stimms now and hopefully you won't get too many more developing. Can't believe you'll be having Ec next week (maybe Monday   ). Sending you heaps of    

Debs sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties but hopefully you won't need any as the ones on board will do the trick  

Love to all
Maz


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

just a quick note ... busy as usual!  


Vonnie - the Zita West Book is called "Fertility and Conception". She's giving suggestions about supplements etc. in the book. Very good, I got it myself.  

Lorna - glad your stimming is going so well!! Keeping fingers crossed for you, hun. 

Donna - Had an appointment with Julia on Friday - she was asking for you?! 

Lynn - good luck for tomorrow!!! 

Neave - Have to agree with Lorna - it's good to know at least why the infertility is there - I had both tubes blocked and got them removed. They didn't know why there was so much scar tissue - they only detected severe endo for me after 4 laparoscopies (very elusive thing, endometriosis!!). 

Debs - how are you doing with the 2ww? Frosties would have been nice, but you probably don't need them, hun!!!  

Maz - How's you? 

Jayne - keeping my fingers crossed for Friday for you!!  

Kirsty, Elaine, Fiona etc. - how are you ladies doing? 

I'm on strict-ish detox diet since yesterday (Carol Vorderman) - ordered (well... suggested) by my "voodoo master" Julia ... she suggested it, as I wasn't able to shift weight the last 2 months (here's hoping that fat turned into muscle with my trips to the gym & pool!!!    ) and ACU wants me to lose at least 2kgs so I am down to BMI 32... For goodness sake, bring out the fat pincher!!! BMI doesn't work properly with "well endowed" women like me!!!!!    

It's going ok, just not allowed sugar, caffeine, dairy products, meat, fish, wheat and should avoid processed foods. Reduced to porridge with water (YUK) for breakfast, but it was nicer today after I found out I can have 1/2 water 1/2 apple juice and cut in some dried fruit and add nuts!!  

 to all of you!!! 
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I had another scan today and blood test.  It's all systems go for egg collection on Friday.  Follicles are doing fine.  My hormone levels aren't the highest but they're scraping a pass, so that'll just have to do.  I've got my injection to do at 1am tomorrow morning so better stay awake....the first time I had IVF I fell asleep and ended up doing my injection 3 hours late!!!  

Kat, good luck with the detox.  It really will help your chances and also reduce the risk of side effects.  the many of the drugs we get for IVF have more side effects if your BMI is over 30 so   

Maz, what you been up to?  I went to Jian on Monday.  She is very quiet and she puts the needles in differently from Lena...but hey ho...as long as it does the same thing  

Debs, as long as the one's you've got on board are doing okay - that's all that matters.  What do you have planned for your two weeks of hell?

Lorna, things seem to going really well for you.  It sounds like you've had a tough day or two so take it easy and look after yourself.  Are you taking the 2ww off work.  I'm going off sick from Friday for two weeks.  

Neave, I hope you are feeling a bit better and in less pain.  Have you to go back and see the doc to discuss "what next"  It can be upsetting to hear things aren't as you had hoped but now you know what's wrong you can do something about it.  Take care

Well, it's 3pm and Stuart's interview is for 3pm.  I hope he's doing fine.  I said to him this morning - if you look as good as you smell, you'll look great and he did look lovely in his best suit so as long as he performs as well as he looks, he'll be fine  

Hope all you other Edinburgh girls are well

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to say good luck to those who are having egg collection done this week.  I'll be sending you my    .  Still getting to grips with all the lingo, but what does frosties mean?

Good luck with the Detox Kat, and I'm going to get the Zita West book.  

Looking forward to Easter break, hope the sun stays out.  

Vonnie


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon ladies

What a beautiful afternoon it is today.

Well had my egg collection today - only 2 eggs I'm afraid.  Will find out tomorrow how they do, so fingers crossed eh...

Jayne - Thats great that you are going to ec on Friday.  Good luck with the late night injection tonight.  I was 1.30 the other night there and it was murder trying to stay awake   I was originally supposed to be doing it at 11.30, with 10.30 op today.  But they called me on Monday afternoon to say I was being put back to 12.30 op today.  There was a lot of ops on today.

Lorna - I am so pleased for you, looks like you are doing fab.  That is a really lovely lining you are sporting there and lots of follicles  

Kat - I admire your stamina to do that detox and exercise.  After my IVF is passed I am going to get back at the gym.

Will let you all know how my eggs go tomorrow.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Gorgeous day huh? 

lynn- got everything crossed for your precious eggs- hope they're nicely dividing as we speak.You won't need the gym cos you'll be pregnant- stay positive.Are you sore?

debs- excellent news! Good luck staying sane for the next 2 weeks- lets hope you're the first to a BFP 

jayne- how are you feeling about EC? Good luck staying awake- get some alarms set up  How did the interview go?

kat- I'm impressed you're detoxing.Can only help.

vonnie-frosties are frozen embryos- there a link somewhere here for the lingo.....

maz-hope you got some work done today 

lorna xxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

hello everyone ! 

Lynnm Good luck hope there is a party in the petrie dish tonight for you !! 

Jayne good luck for EC  

Lorna keep filling yourself with water. I had 28 eggs and still managed to get away with ET (just) I swear it was all the water I drunk - apparently it flushes out the follies and kept my E2 levels right down. Like you I had OHSS before and mine lead to a "freeze all" situation - gutting after all the hard work !

Everyone else


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Debs, how are you doing?  Do you have any plans for the next two weeks?

Lorna, when are you back for your next scan?  Is it Friday?  I'm not due in until 10am on Friday.  Hope all is well.  

Lynn, I was going to put I know how disappointed you'll be - but then thought - I don't know how you're feeling, everyone's different.  I guess I just wanted to let you know that I've been there too.  I only got 1 egg on my third cycle.  We were very upset but we still got one to put back in.  My last cycle almost worked and I only got 4 eggs and only one put back so don't worry too much and remember it really does only take one.  That's why everyone is talking about single transfers.  I'm talking a load of nonsense now so I'll go, but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and I hope your eggs are getting jiggy with your dh's sperm as we speak (or are you having ICSI).  Anyway, good luck.  

Am gonna struggle to stay up til 1am but we've taped a couple of decent programmes off the box so planning on watching them.  

take care

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne- hope you're still awake Mrs! Not too long to go until 1am   How did Stuart get on at interview today then? Hope all went well. Good luck for EC on Friday, will be thinking of you. Think I'll go back to acu once Lena is back from mat leave.

Lynn- keep   Hope you get some good news tomorrow. Sending lots of      

Lorna- lots of work today hence no time for posting on FF   Hope all goes well with scan on Friday  

Debs- how you doing so far on the 2ww? Hope you're keeping relaxed and  

Kat- good luck with the detox, I know what you mean about the BMI measurement when you're well endowed. I swear my BMI would plummet to 23 if I was a B cup    

Lots of love to all, must get to bed as got best friend coming to stay tomorrow with the kids (including my 18 month old godson). Will be spending the day at the zoo- what fun !   

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Well, I got too tired at 11pm so went to bed and set three alarms!  Woke up with the first and did my injection in a haze, but all went well.  Looking forward to getting on with things tomorrow.  Stuart felt his interview went well but a couple of people were on holiday this week so they're getting interviewed in a couple of weeks which means Stuart won't find out for ages.  He's totally chuffed folk have asked after him though so thanks.  Maz, have a great time at the zoo.  What a day for it.  I love going to the zoo and taking some fizzy wine and a M&S picnic to have at the top of the hill.  MAGIC!  I'm off to IKEA today to have a wee look round.  Bought a new duvet cover yesterday from Markies so looking for a cheap pair of curtains to match.  Stuart's coming (he doesn't normally) but I think he fancies some meatballs (am sure they've got protein in them so might have a few myself).  

So what's everyone else up to?

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Jayne - Good luck for your EC tomorrow.

Lynne - Finger crossed you get good news tomorrow.

Maz - Hope you enjoyed the zoo, I love it there u never seem to get bored.  

Not up to much over easter probably visit friends in Glasgow or end up shopping, at least its going to be sunny for a change.  Hope everyone else has a good one.

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Jayne- what do you look like? pm me if you like or not.I'll be there at 10am tomorrow too for scan. Good luck-it has to be your turn this time    don't forget to get the ikea family card for your free tea and coffee you can use it straight away and i think ity means Ikea family not "family"....

maz- cracking day for the zoo.Have a lovely time. I love Jaynes idea of a bottle and a picnic- why did i never think of that! 

Lynn- hope you got some positive news this morning  

Vonnie- have a great time in glasgow  don't spend too much!

debs- how aRE YOU FEELING ABOUT 2ww so far?  

more later...dh made me a hot hot cross bun...yum

lorna xx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Maz - i love the zoo I am soooo jealous!

Lynn - Update please    

Jayne - I just wanted to say good luck tomorrow  - Heres hoping for lots of juicy eggs

Lorna- I hope scan goes well for you

 is driving me mad now  5 days till test day. Who thinks I should test early ? I thought I many test on sun (day 12) then I can drown my sorrows if it's another BFN !

Debs x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

debs- its that terrible time in the 2ww where the stakes just get higher and higher. Hang in there. To test or not is tricky isn't it. I've started bleeding on day 13 last two times and tested then just in case I couldn't beleive my eyes.If you test on sunday you may have great levels and test BFP or you may be pregnant but have undetectable levels in which case you'll feel awful unecessarily.If its BFN - testing early isn't going to make it any less painful when you get bloods back. Test away if you'll feel better though.Good luck.

lorna xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Just a quickie to let you know that it is bad news for me - none of my 2 eggs fertilised.

Lynn x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lynn.  I've just swore out loud at your post.  I AM SO SORRY.  I just don't know what to say... I'm thinking of you at this terrible time.  Do whatever it takes to get yourself through this.  I hope you and your dh can be there for each other.  I don't know what else to say but    I know it's not a real one but I really wish it was.  All my love.  

Lorna, I've got short brown hair (just had it all cut off 6 weeks ago) and of medium build (BMI currently 25, previously over 30)...heck I hardly recognise myself these days    honestly....  I'm 5ft 8 (and a half) and Stuart is 5ft7 with his hair shaved (he doesn't fancy a comb-over) .  I'll look for your name on the list, when I arrive.  Think I'll have a black zippy and black trousers.  What about you?  What do you look like?

Maz, I hope the zoo was great.  It'd be lovely in this weather but pretty busy I'm guessing.  

Debs, I wouldn't test early.  My results came back at 46 last time.  They went up, but even when they started to go down and we knew the pregnancy wasn't sustainable, I'd've still tested positive on a home test.  Best to get the blood test done and know for sure.  That said...I know I'd still be tempted  

Yvonne, whatever you end up doing, Have a lovely time (especially if you get to Primark in Glasgow...only reason I ever go there)  

Lynn, just wanted to give you another  

Hope everyone else is enjoying the  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Lynn, I'm so sorry none fertilised, you must be gutted.All that treatment and expectation.Sending you hugs and sympathy.Life is so unfair at times. Hope we can support you through this.Be kind to yourselves. I hope you get some info at your follow up about what to do next if you do want to.Poor kid.  We're here for you.

Jayne- I'm 5'4" have shoulder length brown hair  and blue eyes which is looking a bit bushy these days thanks to the dyeing the greys!I don't want to comment on my BMI cos i feel like I weigh 2 tons at the mo  I'll wear a red zippy jacket. Hope you get a good sleep in preparation  you old pro, but if you're like me you'll be  bouncing off the walls with nerves!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lynn oh hun I'm soooooo sorry for you and DH  , we're all here for you and will do what we can to help. Just shout if you need to cry, rant, rave and we'll be there 

Jayne- good luck for tomorrow      will be thinking of you

Lorna- you too, hope the scan goes well and shows lots of ripe follies. You might even get your date for EC 

Debs- keep  got everything crossed for you.

Yvonne- have a fab time if you end up shopping in Glasgow but go easy on the credit cards  Far too easy to spend spend spend there  Have a great Easter too.

Well I survived the zoo, but only just <phew> . Luckily I've managed to put a bit more distance between the BFN now as it wasn't the place for anyone in a sensitive state 

Must dash peeps as I've got guests to cook for, will be back tomorrow though to catch up on the GOOD news from Jayne & Lorna.

Love to everyone

Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just a very, very quick message tonight because it's so late. Sorry I've not been on much lately but been really busy. Hope to catch up properly over next couple of days.

Lynn - really, really sorry to hear your news     Hope you and DH can find a way to get through this horrible time and that your follow up appointment offers some new hope    

Jayne - masses of luck for tomorrow, hope it goes really well for you        

Sorry I've not got more time for personals tonight but better get some shut eye!!

Best wishes and hugs  
Elaine


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Lynn - I am so sorry for you both. You must be feeling pretty crap at the mo    Try to stay strong it WILL happen for you one day x    

Debs x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'm just back but wanted to pop on and let you know how i got on...

I don't want to get too excited but I got 8 eggs (I only have one ovary) so am delighted.  Really hoping to get to embryo transfer on Monday.  

Hope you're all well

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

left work early today as it was very quiet so i can post before i go to the gym.

lynn  - sorry to hear your news.

lorna how did your appointment go ?

jayne way to go girl roll on monday.

debs here hoping you are the  start of the  eri rollercoaster that just keeps going.

kirsty hows family life ?

jan hope things are going okay for you & your family, think of you  

maz & masie how you girls doing?

kat hows the detox going ?

hi to yvonne, elaine & neave hope you's are well.

i'm just same old, had an appointment with dr raja & it was just a complete rush. his last appointment kept him for 50 mins so he was running late. just told me everything was fine it was just bad luck not getting my bfp nothing else to do but keep trying    bad luck   .

okay better go get ready for the gym, will be back later to see how everybody's doing.

take care

donna


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all are having a nice break, been relaxing with my DH as I figure we won't get many stress free days when the treatment starts next month.

Jayne - Fingers crossed for you on Monday.

Lynne - Sorry to hear your news, I can only imagine what you must be going through.  

Had a great time shopping in Glasgow, unfortunately my bank balance didn't   

Big hugs

Yvonne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

That's bad news Lynne, thinking about you.

Good luck Jayne on Monday.

Only about 6 weeks still I start my treatment, can't believe it.  It is going in so fast.

Fiona xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jayne- sorry i missed you at the clinic to wish you luck.Hope it all went well?? How are you feeling- not too sore I hope.Here's to the eggs and sperm getting jiggy tonight 

What a day.Left the house this morning planning to drop mum off in Edinburgh  for the train before my scan but she took ill on the way and slumped over the back seat all sweaty and very quiet.I thought she was heading for a heart attack or something but fortunately seems like it's more viral or something. Not exactly relaxing for my scan. DH had to sit with her in the waiting room as she was too ill to travel fro 2 hrs home, which meant he couldn;t come to the scan ..again. Then the nurse came in and said another nurse was looking after mum and she was in one of the side rooms having a lie down. Long and short, we had to drive back to forth road bridge for dh to meet his Dad who was on his way to ours in fife and i had to drive mum home on a 3 hr round trip. Not exactly the restful day i had planned! Anyway, have about 10 follies but a bit spread out size wise and EC not till next wed. I think a couple fo the follies will be too big by then as they're already 16mm.Seems to get less follies each time and only seem to get eggs from 50%. Hope I get enough this time.Not bad news ( I know I'm lucky to be responding reasonable well)but still blubbered- just fed up with the hormones by this stage and want it over with.

Off for a lie down,have a lovely easter,

lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls.  What a day   

Lorna, sorry to hear you had such a nightmare yesterday.  I hope your mum is okay, but it's the last thing you need when you're in the middle of all of this.  You sound as if your follicles are doing fine and I don't think that some will be past it by Wednesday.  They'll probably be absolutely juicy and ripe!  A couple came in yesterday just as I was about to go through.  I looked straight at her...but nothing...so she probably thought I was a weirdo   and it wasn't you.  

Anyway, I just popped on to let folk know that the hospital phoned this morning to let us know we have 6 embryos.  We're in on Monday for embryo transfer.  We'll find out then if they're any good.  Fingers Crossed.  

Enjoy the Easter Weekend everyone

Jayne


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just fully functioning again after hospital this week.

I will read backwards (all the posts I have missed) in a second.

Have an appointment with Dr Raj at ERI on 24th April. Do any of you guys have him as your consultant.

I am really down today, was at Dobbies garden center and there were loads of happy families with kids etc. I am now having worries, that the fertility treatment may not work for me. Dr Martin said that it looked as if both fullopian tubes arr blocked. But everything else looks ok.

How quickly do you think things will progress if we go the provate route for IVF. And do any of you guys know anyone who has given birth through IVF who has the same probs as me

Hope all of you are having a great bank holiday weekend.

Neave
xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Neave

I think....IVF was created for women with tubal problems and is the number one indicator for treatment.  Hope this puts your fears at rest.  

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls, 

just wanted to pop in and say hello again to you all. i hope you are all well and as i have been reading a lot sure has happened since i last spoke with you all.
i am due to start our 2nd cycle of ivf over the next few weeks, we have an app with dr thong on 23rd of this month. 
i have to be honest and say that i decided to have a good break from ff after the last failed cycle and i have missed chatting with you all. things with me are not good just now as i have just lost my gran (who was like a mother to me) i miss her dearly and at the present moment finding life hard. i have gave very little thought to the ivf cycle that is coming our was as i feel that i am having to be forced along into (not getting pressured at all) just the way im feeling i guess.....i think part of me is terrified incase all goes wrong again?? i just feel lost at the moment, and i do feel selfish for not being interested in the cycle as i know there are people out there who would love to be in my position at the moment, but i do know its all down to me grieving! oh well i hope i have not depressed you all   

anyhow i hope to pop in more often and i would like to wish you all the very best with all your tx.

jayne all the best for monday, i have my fingers crossed for you both.

happy easter!!

love tracey xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Happy Easter

It is another lovely day I see

Lorna - I hope your mum is feeling better. I know what you mean about your hormones.  You will be a bit all over the place at the moment.  I usually find chocolate makes me feel a bit better    That is fab that you have a good number of follicles.

Jayne - I am so pleased to hear that you have got 6 embryos.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

I am a bit up and down just now.  But I was at my nieces birthday party yesterday and got through it with no tears at all   Only a couple of the close adults there knew about my treatment and there was no mention once at all, which I was glad of - as I seem to think of nothing else just now.  Mind you i was dying on a shot of their bouncy castle  , but no adults were allowed on. Oh and I had a couple of glasses of wine later on too, which was just lovely. I am back at the hosp tomorrow to see Dr Thong.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone   Another beautiful day today 

Jayne- fab news that you've got 6 fertilized  hope all goes well at ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you  

Lorna- sorry to hear about your Mum, what a stressful time you had on Friday   It is good news about the follies though. 10 is still a good number and these few more days of stimms should bring the smaller ones on a treat   I've got everything crossed for you that you get a good number of eggs (remember it only takes 1!). Hope you're hanging in there ok with the hormonal ups and downs. For some reason I was pretty bad hormonally on my last cycle too   , the joys of IVF huh  Just try to relax hun, you'll be fine and lots of     for Wednesday

Neave- glad you're up and about after your op but sorry you're having a bad time of it. I know what you mean about being surrounded by happy families (I was at the zoo on Thursday   ) Don't worry too much about the IVF as Jayne said it's the best option for women with tubal problems and you're also just as likely to succeed as anyone else is. My only useful advice I can give is to try and look at this as a long term thing you are doing over a few years, that way you can deal with the ups and downs of it all. Dr Raja is a sweetie, lovely guy. He's a specialist registrar at the unit. The consultant is Dr Thong, and technically we are all under him but it's just pot luck which Dr you see at the clinic. I've found them all to be lovely when I've been there.

Tracy- nice to see you back  and great news that you are about to start cycle #2     So sorry to hear about the loss of your Gran  , this must be such a hard time for you. It's only to be expected that you're not feeling too enthusiastic about treatment when you are also dealing with personal loss. It always takes time to heal so don't beat yourself up about not being   I'm a bit of a cynic when it comes to frame of mind and positive thinking as I really don't think it affects outcome at all, but it works for some so I'm not knocking it, just don't stress yourself about it. We're all here to see you through this so sending lots of    

Lynn- glad you survived yesterday ok. I was out for coffee with a friend and her 4 month old   . I too indulged in the vino, it was lovely. Imagine I'll be having some more today too   Hope the appointment with Dr Thong goes well tomorrow and you get some feedback on this last cycle. Wishing you all the best for whatever you decide to do for the future  

Yvonne- glad the shopping was fun   We were shopping yesterday and I spent a fortune, but it was all on the new sofa for the lounge   Delivery in 5 weeks so will have to get the decorating finished in time  

Donna- sorry you had to wait so long at ERI the other week! I know how frustrating it can be   Sorry the outcome of the meeting didn't answer any questions. It's so frustrating to be told that there is no explanation. It drives me nuts too. I'm seeing Dr Ding next week and fully expecting to be told exactly the same. I just want someone to tell me why I can't get pregnant with DH, after 4.5 years I'm almost at the point of giving up trying as I'm so fed up with thinking about when we have to have sex!

Hope everyone else is doing well Maisie, Jan, Kat, Fiona, FionaJane, Kirsty, Debs, Elaine (hope I haven't missed anyone)

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone.

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne-  at you staring down some poor woman at the clinic. Fab news about your 6 embryos   Hope you're not too sore or anything- I'm so not looking forward to EC- they gave me  general anaesthetic dose of the sedative last time but I could still feel pain even though I looked unconcious  Least it was better than the first time- me and my biochemistry  Easter mon seems like a lovely day for ET- mine looks like it could be frid 13th 

Maz- timed  stinks.I'm always a bit relieved when it comes to a cycle  so there's no pressure for that month at least for that. Jealous of your tipples- dying for a glass of wine as usual during IVF- don't drink hardly at all usually  Jealous of your new sofa too- currently the oak floor is being laid in the downstairs and everythings in upheaval again for that and the slowest rewire on the planet-now the sofas look worn out-dogs don't you just love em Told them I need peace and rest for the next 2 weeks.

neave- I like Dr Raja too. Good advice from Maz. IVF is best viewed as a journey. If you want quicker self funded tx you can  always go to Dundee.I'm not finding travelling to Edinburgh from Fife during tx bad but then it is easter and I don't work, but its worth a thought.

tracey- so sorry you lost your gran Bereavement is tough at the best of times especially when its a close relative and worse when you're trying to bring a baby into the world which you would have shared with her. Just think she'll be looking down on you wishing you well and still being there for you during tx. I'd suggest possibly postponing a month or two  until you're less raw? it'd  be no problem with the clinic.IVF takes a lot of emotional energy. If not we're here for you.

Lynn-what times your appt tomorrow? I'm in at 10 I think for a scan. Wear a red carnation if you want  a chat -might see Jayne too.Good luck.Babies can be hard to be around, christenings painful. Hang in there it'll be your turn one day.

Donna-sorry you didn't get much useful info at your follow up  Do you think you'll go somewhere else to try a different protocol?

Happy Easter everyone 

Maisie, Jan, Kat, Fiona, FionaJane, Kirsty, Debs, Elaine - what are you all doing for easter?

So tired with all the upheaval of the rennovations-if they want fed and watered today- they can flaming well fend for themselves- I've got eggs to nurture


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

lorna

think i will stick with eri, they are all so nice & i dont think it would make a difference to the outcome.


donna


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Jayne, congratulations on the 6 embryos!!  Good Luck for tomorrow!

Happy Easter everyone!

Love, Fiona x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well, I know this will sound like a daft question but me and my DH were chatting about the journey ahead of us and I just wanted to know long should 1 cycle of IVF take?

Jayne, good luck for tomorrow.

Happy easter everyone

Yvonne


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya everyone again,
Long time between posts from me these days as had visitors for past 8 days s havent been able to get onto computer.  Been reading all your posts and wishing everyone ALL the BEST for their treatment. Lets hope that we aLL get a BFP this time. 
I start down regging on Thursday 12th so not long now. Is it ok to try and lose weight right up to down regging or stimms? I have been slowly losing weight (1 stone 6 lbs ) so far but put on 2 lbs because of visitors!! Blame them, why not!  Can someone remind me what i shouldnt eat and what i should eat? I remember i shouldnt eat grapefruit ( i think) and should drink pineapple juice (not concentrate) but cant remember why or if thats during down regginf or stimms? also, brazil nuts, is that d/r or stimms ? Any advice would be appreciated.

Yvonne, i think everyone is different but last time for me i down regged for 20 days then stimmed for 14 days, had ec on day 16 then et day 19

Hope that helps


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Hi Advice, I've been keeping on top of my weight right up to stimms but then decided that eating the right things was more important.  Stayed the same weight but have put a couple of pounds on since egg collection three days ago as been eating Markies food ALL weekend.  I've got the fresh pineapple juice and the Brazil nuts at the ready for the 2WW but am not sure if you should start them before now.  (too late for me).  Good luck with your treatment and hope to see you around here a bit more often again.  

Yvonne, When you get your period (the month before treatment) you normally go in for a scan.  Depending on what protocol your on, you start your down regulating on roughly day 21.  You then down regulate for a minimum of two weeks up to three, then stimulate for about ten to 14 days.  The injections there for last between four and five weeks.  You then have your egg collection and have a pregnancy test 2 weeks after.  so if you think about it from the start of your period you phone them with - it's three weeks till you start injections, (max) of three weeks d/r, 2 weeks stimms and 2 week wait that would be 10 weeks all in!  That's just a rough guide remember and younger girls probably a bit quicker than older folk etc.  GOOD LUCK.  

Donna, I'm in a similar situation to you - and I know I've been tempted to try different clinics and all manner of weird and wonderful treatments offered at some other clinics but like you - I really like the RIE and all of their treatment is evidence based so have stuck with it.  Hope you're looking forward to your new cycle.  

Maz, am jealous reading about you drinking vino   but know you'd much rather be having to stay off it too.    I'm back seeing Jian after my embryo transfer today.  She puts the needles in really differently from Lena.  It's sorer going in but then she doesn't wiggle them until she gets the sensation (is it quia - or something like that)  Lena's only taking three months maternity leave so she'll be raring to go for your next cycle.  


Lorna, Friday the 13th'll be a great story to tell your baby when they're older    Will you find out today when egg collection will be?  Hoping everything is going to plan.  I'm sure you'll be fine this time at egg collection.  The give you the biggest dose at the beginning as that's when it's sorest and let you come to a bit more throughout.  I woke up during mine on Friday and said immediately "how many eggs have I got" (on one cycle we only got one egg!)  they answered on Friday one egg and I started to panic but then immediately someone said now it's two, no - it's three, and I relaxed again.  

Lynn, how you doing?    I've been thinking of you lots and hope you're doing okay (not GREAT - cause that would be too much to ask, but okay).  

Fiona, what you up to?

Tracey, good to have you back.  I agree with you taking some time away for yourself.  FF is a great place but it has it's uses and other times - it just doesn't fit.  (if you know what I mean)  The fact that your back means your getting your head round your next cycle so good to hear from you  

Neave, how are you?  Not long now til your appointment.  I'll have my results by then so lets hope the time goes fast.  

I'm in for embryo transfer today at 12pm.  I know it's mad - but I'm worried that there'll still be any embryos still alive to put back in but am sure they would've contacted us if there was a problem.  Acupuncture at 2.30pm the nothing....................for two whole weeks!  Will let you know how I get on.  

Enjoy the  

Jayne


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks Jayne for your reply. Just want to wish you good luck for ET today. Hope to hear how you got on soon. Take care


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Hope you are all having a relaxing bank holiday.  Jayne good luck with your ET this afternoon.  The accupucnture will make you feel so relaxed.

Take care

Roma


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Jayne.

Hope you are raring to go.

  

I know you will be sooo excited.

No, its not long 'til my appointment with Dr Raj.  Dr Martin called me this morning to find out how I was healing. Insides very sore, Dr Martin went through what he told me when I was coming round, as I was drugged up on morphine. Anyway, he said he removed the endo from my ovaries. He also removed a chocolate cyst from my right ovary. He said everything looks perfect in there now. My pain was caused because my left ovary was stuck to my bowel (oouucchh) no wonder I was in agony when AF arrived every month.

He said he tried to pass dye through my fullopian tubes, but he couldn't get it to go through. But he reckons my tubes went into spasm, as its a natural reaction with the other organs 'ovaries' etc are being operated on. He wants me to go in for an HSG (Think thats what it is) to pass dye through my womb when I feel better.

The thing that has given me hope is that he has said that my fullopian tubes look ok and healthy, as does my womb and ovaries. I am soooo happy today, he has given us a glimmer of hope we can conceive naturally. But will still keep my Appt with Dr Raj, as we can't wait any longer.

Anyway hope you guys are all enjoying the bank holiday. What a bummer, back to work tomorrow!

DH away playing golf, so I think I will have a chilled out day in my PJ's on the laptop, looking at this site. So if any of you are at a loose end PM me!!

Love & Hugs

Neave
xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all,

Thanks Jayne for the information about the cycle, its made it a lot clearer and good luck for today.  What is the significance of pineapple juice and brazil nuts?    

What a great weekend its been, hope you all had a nice one.

Yvonne


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning Vonnie

Believe Pinapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts help the lining of the womb.

Best place to get pinapple juice (not from concentrate) is from Tesco.

HTH

Neave

x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Neave,  I'm off the buy some now!!    Any idea when the best time to start taking it is?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

what stage are you at on your treatment?

Neave
xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

due to start first ivf cycle in May, so probably starting in 5 weeks.  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just trying to find an info link for you hang on.

Neave
x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Things thought to help implantation:

Pineapple juice
Brazil nuts
Using a heated wheat bag or hot water bottle...my acupuncturist says that in chinese medicine women with fertility issues often have what is called a "cold womb" & he encourages me to keep belly warm at all times. Using a heated wheat bag (or similar) is supposed to warm the womb & encourage implantation

I have taken this from Clomid pg - thing to help with cm and implantation.

I am not sure this is the case for IVF, but would go out and buy Pinapple juice and Brazil nuts. Store them until you speak to one of the experts on here ie Maz or Jayne 9and anyone else I forgotten)

HTH.

Neave
xx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey all, Hope you are enjoing the easter break  . 

I just wanted to let you all know that  nasty AF arrived so it looks like my dreams have been smashed again !! Like some of you other multiple cyclers I have been through the motion of trying something radical but ERI is such a "safe" option for me. I know them all soooo well ,although they must hate me 'cos I make there stats look terrible lol !!

Anyway, next time we are defo going to the Care hospital. Sometimes when the same thing consistantly doesn't work you HAVE to try something different. I already booked to have the Chicago blood tests done and if nothing else these will show if there is any auto immune issues/natural killer cells.

Wishing you all the very best of luck        

Debs x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yvonne

How long have you waited for IVF?

Are you self funding? And if so how long have you had to wait to get your treatment?

What tests have you had done before you commence your IVF?

Who is your consultant?

Neave


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

ps girls the pineapple juice and brazil nuts contain Selenium which can help to aid implantation and apparently it is good to keep your EGGS warm so no flashing your midrifts


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Debs

I am sorry that AF arrived.

My thoughts are with you.

I know it can be heartbreaking.

I dont know much about CARE hospital what is the difference between CARE and ERI?

Neave
xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info on pinapple juice and brazil nuts, you learn something new everyday  .

Neave, we've been waiting for 7 months to start IVF, after a 3 year consultation period and because of the wait at the ERI for NHS we decided to self fund.  During that time the Doctors came to conclusion that our infertility was unexplained as none of the tests showed any problems with me or my DH.  I've had blood tests for ovulation, liver function, various hormones and they came back clear.  Also had HSG which showed no blockages.  The Drs know we can get pregnant naturally as I miscarried at 7 weeks 2 years ago but since then we haven't been able to get pregnant, and after this they did scan my ovaries which were ok.

Prior to IVF we had tests for clymdia, plus those for blood issues which were negative again.  Our consultant is Dr Raj at the ERI but I've never seen him or Dr Thong.

Debs, sorry about your news.  My thought are with you and your DH.  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yvonne

DH and I are due to see Dr Raj in a couple of weeks.

We want to find out about self funding etc. 

As although, we have had a glimmer of hope this morning. We reckon that we will need treatment.

7 months seems like forever to me though- I am soo impatient.

Neave
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

vonnie15 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Thanks Jayne for the information about the cycle, its made it a lot clearer and good luck for today. *What is the significance of pineapple juice and brazil nuts*?
> 
> ...





Neave1976 said:


> Things thought to help implantation:
> 
> *Pineapple juice
> Brazil nuts
> ...





unluckydeb said:


> ps *girls the pineapple juice and brazil nuts contain Selenium which can help to aid implantation and apparently it is good to keep your EGGS warm so no flashing your midrifts *


*Neave*...I see you've been reading my sticky post !!!! 

*Yvonne*....here's the link to the full thread...some may not really be relevant as it was to do with being on clomid but some relates to 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

When it comes to using a heated wheatbag or hot water bottle, during 2ww you should only have them lukewarm (NOT HOT) and use for about 10/15 mins maximum...you shouldn't use for too long as its not good for the embies. Before the 2ww its good to keep your womb nice and warm as well....no bare midriffs as "unluckdeb" says ! My acupuncturist has actually given me a Moxa stick to burn over my womb area for 10 minutes morning and night to warm my womb in preparation. During the 2ww you shouldn't raise your body temperature too much.

As for pineapple and brazil nuts...its not just the selenium content that are important...here's a post where I included lots more detail about these...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90442.0

I'd ensure you have a healthy balanced diet as soon as possible before starting treatment...a small glass of pineapple juice and about a handful (approx 5/6) brazil nuts are all you need a day...you can start taking at any time, not just during 2ww, because your body needs all the nutrients from these to promote healthy womb lining and healthy eggs.

Hope that helps...
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Minxy

Hope you are well.

Can you tell me more about Accupuncture. Do you think in my case it would help just now?

Neave
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Neave1976 said:


> Thanks Minxy
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


I'm doing fine thanks....been downregging for just over a week now...got my baseline scan booked for next Monday...

As for acupuncture, take a look on the Complementary Therapies board as there's lots of information on there. Here's a couple of recent posts that you may be interested in...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90212.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90410.0

Hope those help...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Natasha, thanks for directing me to the thread, will have a look at it.

Neave, I've been going to acupuncture and I find it really helpful and relaxing.  It even helps me stay calm when AF arrives, I've been going for about 3 months now and plan to carry on as at least I can say I tried my best if it doesn't work.  7 months is long but we decided that since we started with ERI we would continue with it, however if it doesn't work may look to go somewhere where the waiting list isn't so long as I ain't getting any younger.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yvonne

Thats interesting.

Where do you go for your accupuncture.

Neave

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Although I live and and am having the treatment in Edinburgh, I've been seeing a woman in Lenzie as its near my Mum's she's got a good reputation so I don't mind travelling through plus I can visit my Mum at the same time.

She also told me the visualise my womb as a warm place and the start thinking of it as a place when good things happen, anythings worth a try !!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Edinburgh Girls

Where do you go for your treatment? Any in Edinburgh.

Thanks Yvonne - sounds like its worth giving a bash.

Neave
xxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Neave,
I have had 3 NHS and 3 private IVF(ICSI) cycles at the RIE. They are a lovely bunch. They have 2 consultants Dr Tay( a sweetheart) and Dr Thong( a real expert but no bedside manner ) 
I am now going to Nottigham Care private hospital to have some more radical testing done before my next cycle. 

At the Care hospitals (England wide)they believe that failure after failure tells us that there must be a immunology issue that stops implantation or causes early miscarriage(of which I have had 2). Some of what they do is not evidence based but they sure have compelling pregnancy rates, especially in multiple cyclers like me. I am sure the RIE will get round to this was of thinking, for example I asked years ago about trying a Blastocycst transfer and was told they did not have the experience or evidence to do this ! Now they want to use this technique all the time. I think what Edinburgh do is great but they only do the bare minimum compared to the States and some ivf clinics in the UK

Its good to know there are other options out there but I am sure RIE will do the trick for you.
Good Luck
Debsx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Debs

Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Neave xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry for being MIA ... busiest time of the year really (Wolves' season starts on Sunday this week!!! :O ) to get stuff organised etc. 

Detox is doing ok ... not happy with no choccies or meat (easter lamb?) around easter ... no eggs either...  First week is done, this is the second and then I am in Germany visiting family for 5 days ... will eat more "unhealthy" stuff then but have to watch my weight. Back to detox from 23rd for a week.  

Lynn & Debs - biiiiiig   ... so sorry about your results!!!  

Lorna - how are you doing? When's EC?

Jayne - how was your EC?

Neave - Donna and I are going to Julia Edmonds. She's either at the Natural Remedies at Saughton Road North or at her own home at Willowbrae - where abouts are you? She's very good, I totally believe in her, she really helped me with my IVF cycle and also cured a head cold and helped with my back pain. Total believer in acupuncture now.

How's everyone else? Enjoying the nice weather? 

Yesterday I started to get a cough .... and since the evening my voice has gone....  nothing there, nada ... had one of my friends phoning me earlier and that just resulted in a monologue, not a conversation!  

Will try to get more on the board here, but cannot promise anything. First game on Sunday, DH and me away from Monday until Saturday, then an away game at Dundee and the week after that another home game!!!   

Big  and  from me.

kat


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kat

Thanks for that.

Are you feeling ok?

You seem hectically busy!!!

Do you have the number for Julia Edmonds, I live at Easter Drylaw Place, so the Saughton Rd Practice is probably best for me.

Neave
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Neave - yes, hectically busy ... but it's normal for the last 3 years...  It's our child substitute to run the team ... and even if they're between 18 and 48 - they still behave like kids!!!   

Sent you a PM with Julia's numbers. 

As for the throat/cold  ... feeling ok, but voice box is not working...   Off to unstitch more jerseys now.

Kat


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Honey

XXX


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just getting to grips with the site but is there a message board for what foods are best to eat and to be avoided when having a ivf cycle?

ta

Yvonne xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Debs, just want to give you a big , glad you are looking at alternative IVF units. What is the Chicago blood works?

Vonnie - food to eat while on IVF and before is:
organic fruit and vegetables, quiona (can purchase at Waitrose, holland an barrat and Sainsbury's). Mixture of seeds (a handful everyday: pumpkins seeds, etc)
When stimmulating I eat a lot of protein as this gives you better quality eggs. Protein like fish (if you can eat it) eggs (organic) pulses such as lentils, mixed beans etc
Drink lots of water my accupuncturist advises to drink a room temperature or boiled water as cold water takes a long time for the body to heat it up. She said you do not want to cool the womb down! 

2 week wait: I did take the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, hot water, rested and went for walks on the second week. Took the 2 weeks of work and this time I will be off from before the EC if all goes well.

Neave

The accupuncturist I go to is Ming Robertson in Bernard Street, Edinburgh. She is excellent and knows if you have had a bug etc. She helped me a lot last year.

http://www.chinamedic.co.uk/main.htm

Jayne - how did it go today, I hope you are resting

To everyone else I hope you are all doing well.

I am on the countdown to Sunday for DR so I am feeling hopeful and nervous at the same time. If anyone can think of any other foods etc that may help please let us know.

Love Romaxxx   

/links


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Roma

Cheers

Neave
xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Roma

Yvonne xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls i did post on sat but it hasnt shown up  

just checking up on you all

lyn/ debs am so sorry about result thinking of you

jayne 6 embries is great have you had et yet??

kat enjoy the game on sat well done on detox, hope you get your voice back

lorna hows it going? hows your mum? follies sounded like were doing well have you had ec yet? was in ikea last week and thought of you 

donna hows you? 

jan you ok? hows your dad?

vonnie i made my dh take selinium and zinc and well man tabs before tx his swimmers were ok but really improved once he had been taking the tablets for a wee while although he wasnt impressed about taking them  just make them feel guilty about what we go through and they will do anything. I drank one glass of pinnapple juice not from concentrate (can get in most supermarkets in fridge section or marks and sparks), also ate some brazil nuts and sweet potatoes/ yams supposed to be good. Avoid eating fresh pinnaple though as this can make uterus contract (whatever causes this is removed when juicing). I also got lots of vit tablets etc from homeopathic guy at york place (jan de vries) he is there 2 days a month and does accupuncture as well, although i never got that. Hope this helps

ok better run sorry to everyone i have missed i will get on for more personals soon, i have been really ill again since friday with mastitus again, ended up in eri sat morning and taking about 20 tabs a day  we are hoping has not turned into breast abscess as will mean surgery, in alot of pain but feeling a bit better today
good luck everyone got everything crossed for you all

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

just a quicky to let you know I've got an 8 cell and a 5 cell both grade 2 on board so it's feet up for me.  Better get back to that settee  

Good luck to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

jayne well done honey good luck take it easy, embries aunty kirsty says snuggle in deep babies

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne, good luck and I'm sending loads of    .  Make sure your DH waits on you hand and foot.

Thanks for the tip Kirsty, managed to persuade hubby to see my acupunturist who has give us zinc tablets and something else to take so hopefully we will see a improvement in his swimmers.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Yvonne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Firstly - wonderful news Jayne  . You know the drill all too well, I know, but make sure DH is doing all the hoovering etc! 8 cell is fantastic - and 5 is pretty great too! Sending you lots of     for the 2ww.

Lorna - How's it going? The news sounds good so far - are you set for EC?

Kirsty - sorry to hear you've got mastitis again - it must be miserable.

Kat - really admire you for the detox efforts but sorry to hear you're suffering with your throat.

Hi to everyone else - Maz, Maisie J, Donna and all the new people and returnees I don't know so well (don't want to miss anyone out).

We managed to get away to York, but I ended up with what looks to be a UTI and had to go to the out of hours service on Saturday. Just back from the docs cos I've been totally worked up with my own health issues and my poor dad (who has now lost all his hair). Nice doc, just back from maternity leave today and I was her first patient - think she'll be wishing she hadn't come back after I jibbered and shook for about half an hour. She's put me on beta blockers to calm me down. I'm still waiting to hear when the colonoscopy will be. In the meantime I'm diagnosing myself with every form of cancer there is (favourites just now being pancreas and bowel  ). I think my dad's sudden diagnosis on top of my own health issues has turned worries into a proper phobia/anxiety complex. I'm just desperate to feel well and get on with things and support my mum and dad. Supposed to be back to work on Monday - possibly it'll do me good.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning all  Wow you've been chatty over the weekend  ,while I've been recovering from my hangover       Back at work today  

Jan- you poor thing  sounds like you're having a tough time just now. Really hope they are able to speed up your tests etc.. as it's horrible when you are being left hanging without a diagnosis. Needless to say I have everything crossed that this isn't anything sinister   Hope you're Dad is coping ok, although it's difficult to deal with the side-effects at times at least it's a sign that the treatment is working. Hope you managed to have a nice time in York despite the UTI. If you're in need of an afternoon of chocolate and sympathy just shout  

Debs- so sorry about AF arriving to spoil your weekend  , I can't imagine it ever gets any easier to deal with a BFN   I'm amazed at the strength and courage that you are showing to pick yourself up and go off to CARE for further tests and treatment. Really hope that you get the result you're aiming for from them     I've got follow up at ERI next week and might start looking at other options too, so will be interested to hear your experiences at CARE.

Jayne- well done on your 2 embies, hope they are settling in nicely     Rest up and take it easy on the 2ww, hope that Stuart will be spoling you rotten.

Lorna- great news on your follies, not long now until EC then. Sounds like you are still busy with the house, loving the sound of the new oak flooring, but how many miles of re-wiring are you getting done  

Roma- only a few days until you start again now. Good luck for this cycle     can't think of any other food advice over and above what you've mentioned or th elinks that Minxy has left. Plenty of water is essential (2+ litres a day) and full fat milk is also good to get the fluid intake up and also to boost protein.

Vonnie- good to hear your DH is doing his bit too   I've had mine on supplements since last summer, although haven't had a further sample done so I don't actually know if they've helped. I'll need to remember to ask on Monday when we go back to ERI. Glad to hear that you've found the acupuncture useful. I'm planning to go back to it before my next cycle (just saving the money just now   )

Neave- both Jayne and I are at the same acupuncturist, Lena Fong and she practices from Mulberry House in the Manor Place at the West End. At the moment she's on mat leave and someone os covering for her but she will be back in June. Just an alternative for you if you're looking around. I'm sure Julia will the one for you though as it's more convenient (both Kat and Donna swear by her). Let us know how you get on if you decide to try it.

Kirsty- love the new pic of Caelan in his beach gear! So sorry to hear that you are unwell again and things have flared up. It must be so painful   really hope that these meds do the trick and clear things up. Thinking of you.

Kat- how's the voice ? Hope you get it back for the match on Sunday as they need you to cheer them on   Sounds like you are crazily busy just now. Have a great time in Germany when you're over on your hols . Well done on the detox too   wish I could have the will power for that (I've been comfort eating for weeks now and have a wedding in 2 weeks, so think I'll need to do a crash detox/diet if I want to fit into anything in my wardrobe!)

Advice- nice to see you back   Hope all is well with you  

Donna- are you still planning to cycle in September? Hope you've got things planned to occupy your time between now and then  

Not a lot to report from me.... AF arrived on Sunday just to make my weekend   Although it's been a bit strange. For the last year or so I've had sore boobs for a week before AF, then bad cramps once it starts. So I'm usually well aware of when it'll arrive. This time round I've had no swollen boobs or any cramp at all   Definitley got AF though   Just wondering if this is a result of the last cycle or anything to do with the course of acupuncture I had. Anyone any ideas? Either way I'm not complaining as I'm not missing the cramp    

Hope all the other ERI girls are doing fine.

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Help - a quickie. AF has appeared early (!) and I need to get day 3s done at my GP but they can't fit me in beofre the "blood bus" comes and they need to work out whether they can fridge the samples overnight and I've gone blank - what do they need for day 3s again - I remember LH and FSH, but do they need oestrogen, progesteron and/or testosterone too??  
How can I forget this? Checked back over previous tests and seem to have had a variety of combinations.
Cheers,
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jan,

Typical AF  

When I've had day 3 bloods done it's been for FSH and LH only but they do sometimes ask for oestrogen, progesterone, testosterone too and thyroid levels. All depends how recent your last levels are.

Can you call the clinic to ask what they wanted taken?

Hope you're ok hun  
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maz,

Can you help, I had my 3 day blood to test my fsh level, I couldn't get an appointment for day 3 so went on day 2  I'm worried that I've calculated my days wrong, if I didn't hit day 3 will it have an impact on my treatment?

Thanks
Yvonne xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yvonne,

Don't worry it won't affect treatment. Ideally you need to get your levels taken between Day 2 - 5 of your cycle as this is when you are back at 'resting' levels and it gives an indication of your lowest natural levels. Day 3 is just a figure in the middle of the testing window.

All they are doing is monitoring your hormone levels to give an indication of whether you are menopausal or not and basically checking that you are ovulating.

Hope this helps. Don't worry.

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Maz,

That's put my mind at ease, I was worrying a bit about it.  I did call the ERI who said if there was a problem they would let me know so must be ok as I've not heard anything yet.  

Also, where do you get brazil nuts, I can't seem to find them.  Is there any other type of nut I could get.  Stocked up on pinapple juice.  DH things I'm going round the bend.   

Yvonne  xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yvonne,

Glad ok with the bloods. The brazil nuts are best I think as they have the most selenium in them (at least that's what I've read). You can pick them up from most of the big supermarkets or the health food shops. Most of my supplies this time came from the shop at ERI (Julian Graves); DH was bored while I was recovering from EC so went 'shopping' and found they had a sale on at 2 for 1 so I ended up with 6 huge bags of brazil nuts     ( 2 milk choc, 2 dark choc and 2 plain- I'm still eating them now!!!)

Personally I would only eat them if you like them, i don't mind them but much prefer them covered in chocolate (and that is also supposed to be good for you in early pregnancy   )

Hope you're not stressing too much already  

Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Brilliant I didn't know you could eat chocolate covered ones, I would of gone for the plain ones.  

Not stressing out to much, don't know what to expect so I'll just take it one bit at a time. 

Yvonne xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Jayne

That is fab news!!

Congrats honey.  Feet up dh will know what it feels like to be a woman and juggle everything!

Neave
x


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello everyone  ,

Jayne Good luck - feet up and dvds on     

Roma Chicago blood test involve lots and lots of blood tubes being sent to the States and checked for things like Natural Killer cells,Leukocyte antibodies and Alpha antibodies (for us both) etc etc The consultant in Nottingham thinks it is important to rule out any treatable causes for my recurrent implantation failure/miscarriage. I think this is the right thing to do next. 
I have also had a whack of blood tests done locally to check my Autoimmune antibodies,clotting factors and immunoglobulin. I read about these tests on this site and just asked for them to be done after the last failed cycle at the RIE - they agreed with some persausion !! These inital tests where ok except my clotting time is slightly long. I kinda wanted them to show something up so I could say "I told you so "   
Dr Ndukwe in Nottingham feel sure the Chicago screen will show something major up (treatable though!) and expressed his anger that colleagues north of the border do not yet take these test results seriously.
It will be intresting to see what they show in a way I do hope they find a reason for this not working  .
Good luck with the DR - you deserve it this time ( as does eveyone on this thread)

Silver Any advise/theory on Chicago test? It looks like you may have had them done  

Debs x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I so long for some chocolate right now....   That detox is really annoying (no eggs in any shape or form, no meat, no milk unless it's Goat (has a funny aftertaste) or soy (creamy but doesn't taste of anything!!!) ... why did I start the week before Easter with it     But have to say I have lost 3kgs now!!!  That's quite a bit for 1.5 weeks, but suppose I had to lose lots anyway. 

Totally forgetting that I am effectively down regging .... just got my last injection from the Zolly. 

Jan - BIG   for you - why can't you just get a break? You got my phone number, just give me a call if you need to talk. 

Off again ... hope everyone is doing ok.



Kat


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Kat, Hang in there you are doing soooooooo well !! Excuse my ignorance but are the Wolves an American football team ??

Debs x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs, 

yes, the Edinburgh Wolves are an American Football team ...   Only Scottish Team of any of our divisions to play in a stadium this year!   

Kat


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good luck Jayne hope you are getting pampered and lots of rest  

Debs, thanks for the info on the blood tests.  How are you?

Vonnie  Did you get your Zita West book yet.  I have started eating brazil nuts as I think I need the selenium at the minute.  I also bought folic acid with DHA (Zita West) recommends (got this from neil's yard) 

Kat you are doing well with your detox.  I empathise your plight regarding chocolate as I am not eating it at the moment together with no coffee. I find it more difficult to give up coffee than alcohol.  I think it is the social aspect of relaxing and having a chat!  My hubby has also given up coffee until my ET!

Masv  Thanks for the info about sweet potatoes did not know about that one so will be eating them shortly.


To everyone else going through their cycle, happy thoughts and lots of     

Romaxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all,

Roma, Zita West book is on its way from amazon and like you I've bought some brazil nuts and pinapple juice to take as well.  What is DHA and whats the deal with sweet potatos?  I've been taking Sanatogen Pro Natal as my supplement.

Kat, great news on the detox.  I'm trying to give up chocolate but its hard, found not drinking alcohol easier but DH is still partaking in the occasional shandy which might put temptation in my way  .


Yvonne xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG- you guys have been CHATTING! I started typing a long reply earlier and got called away and lost the damn thing  so sorry for not much in the way of personals-I need to get off for my bath etc and early night before EC tomorrow- need to leave the house at 6ish.Shave those legs!

Nervous about tomorrow.Have 15 follies but at least half are going to be too small to be any use and potentially the 3 biggest ones might be too big.you can't win can you! Really worried i don't get enough eggs but trying not to get carried away with the head chatter.Shattered and bloated.Fell asleep several times last night waiting up to do the trigger injection.

Special hugs to Debs and Jan.You're both having a tough time, wish you'd get a break and some good news. Debs hope CARE throws up some info for you and Jan hope that appointment/diagnosis comes through soon and stop looking up the web if you can You're so like me.seriously- hope everythings ok

jayne- congrats on a great couple of embryos  hope I get to join you this week  they had 2 staff off  sick yesterday so i had to wait 1 hr 40mins just to have a scan and blood test.

kat- hope the voice is back.Well done on the chocolate and weight loss!!!

kirsty- really hope the mastitis clears up soon without surgery.love caelans beach outfit!cool dude.

hi to everyone else, sorry not to do more personals but thinking of you and following your news.

love lorna xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Wow so much has happened since I last posted properly   It has taken me an absolute age to catch up with all the posts!! I must apologise in advance because I know now that there's no way I'll manage personals for everyone, so will just need to catch up when I can.

Jayne - fantastic news on your ET, hope those embies are snuggling in nicely and you are being spolied rotten       Hope the 2ww   flies past and this time it's a     

Maz - hope you are hanging in there and not going as loopy as me waiting   Hope you enjoyed your drunken Easter weekend  

Kat - what diet is it you're following? Think I need to give it a go! I have a few pounds to shift so maybe that's the option to try. Hope the Wolves play well this season  

Jan - hope you are feeling much better and get that appointment really soon    

Kirsty - Caelan looks absolutely adorable, what a fantastic photo   Hope the tablets are doing the trick and chasing that nasty mastitus away     

Neave - I think you asked who was being seen by Dr. Raja. I've also seen him once at our first appointment at ERI. He seems really nice but ran through things so quickly that my head was left spinning   There was just so much to take in. We were added to the self-funding list at ERI in January this year and have been booked for treatment in August, so it looks like there's about a 7 month wait for treatment. I know someone else who has completely blocked tubes both sides and had IVF at the ERI and has a very beautiful daughter   IVF was, as someone else pointed out, originally devised to help women with tubal problems to have children. PM me if you want to discuss anything else  

Debs - very sorry to hear things didn't work out this time. The very best of luck to you with all the tests you're going through, hope they can find some answers and solutions     

Roma, Yvonne, Advice and anyone else I've missed - a big hello and hope you're all doing well  

Not much to report for me. I started off very committed to getting fit and have fallen a bit flat because the gym was closed for Easter weekend   Unfortunately I wasn't even off work so been as busy as ever  Got to try and get back into my fitness regime though and try and get fit and lose weight before starting treatment this summer, plus I'll hopefully look better in the new clothes I purchased at the weekend   Had a major shopping spree and I still have my eye on some fantastic shoes   Anyway I'm going to spend a wee bit less time on FF because I was starting to go   thinking about how long it is to wait to start treatment. Can't stand all this wishing my life away so I'm going to focus on fitness and sorting the house out  

Hope everyone is well.       to all.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls back to check up on you all again, am routin     

lorna omg didnt realise ec was today good luck honey thinking of you, this is def your cycle  can feel it, hope you dont feel the ec this time and get lots of good quality easter eggies  let us know as soon as you feel up to it

jayne how you feeling today, hope you are taking it easy

kat well done on the weightloss honey.


elaINE ITS AMAZING HOW QUICK AUGUST WILL COME ROUND, WAITING LIST MUST BE GETTING SHORTER AS PRIVATE WE WERE PUT ON IN OCT AND WERENT GOING TO START UNTIL SEPT LAST YEAR oh crap just noticed must have hit caps lock 
good luck with fitness i am so unfit is unreal 


jan sorry you are having such a rough time honey, thinking of you and your family hope you get the all clear soon


yvonne i had saw a report on some tribe that eat lota of sweet pots in diet and they have a high incidence of twins etc naturally so not sure if it helps egg production, cant hurt eating them anyway, they are nice mashed with potatoes or in soup.


roma aparently a couple of cups of coffe a day is good for sperm was a report on news a few weeks ago, maybe dh could have a wee bit  good luck

deb good luck with the chicago blood hope it finds somthing that can be easily fixed, good luck

ok have to go get tidied up got evil health visitor coming to discuss breast feeding options with the mastitus

hi and goiod luck to everyone i have missed will do more personals soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

sorry, just a quick pit stop but good luck Lorna!!  Am sure you'll get a couple of belters!

On Monday when they were running really late, I was supposed to have my embryo transfer at 12pm but it was delayed until 1pm.  I got home and my pal sent me a text to say her mum had dies at 1pm  
We knew her mum had terminal cancer and she had been joking with me that if my IVF worked this time I'd have to name the baby after her....if it works...SPOOKY  

Hi ya to everyone else, but back to bed for me  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope everything went okay today Lorna.  Sorry to be a pain but I'be got another question regarding the protocol for starting a cycle, do I just call the hospital on day 1 of my AF or do I need to call before my cycle just to confirm I'm still booked in for May?

Thanks
Yvonne xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yvonne

the clinic normally send you a letter the beginning of the month before your cycle and ask you to phone them and confirm you still wish to go ahead.  The letter also tells you to contact them once you have started your period.  Good Luck

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Jayne,

Hope your okay and keeping your feet up.

Yvonne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello everyone, long time no see - just popped in to send Jayne a lot of luck and positive sticky vibes for the next couple of weeks!

Also, Lorna - I think I may have been in the bed next to you this morning. Hope you got lots of eggies this time. Big positive vibes to you as well hunny! brrrrrring brrrrrrring....what's that? oh yeah, the phone saying there's lots of lovely embies to go back on board for you! xxxxxxx

I had ec this morning with dr tay and have been seeing dr raja for the last couple of weeks cos of my risk of ohss, which I just got away with as I started going up a bit too much on monday. But as it was my last day of stims they let me go ahead with ec today. Got 12 eggs, but feel like I've been hit by a bus. 

Anyway, sorry no more personals - but I hope you are all doing ok. Big fat squidgy positive hugs for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Neave,

Are both your tubes blocked?  Mine are both blocked as well and I have an endo cyst on my right ovary, they think they will only be able to get eggs from my left ovary.  They never mentioned it reducing my chances so we are going ahead with the ivf in May/June at ERI.  

I was worried sick when I first heard but you have got to give it a chance eh.

Good luck

Fiona


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
quickie.You won't believe my day.First of all EC- they really knocked me out this time so felt nothing till afterwards and got 5 eggs which is more than I thought given the no ripe follies- so relieved we have some room for error.I was discharged at 3pm and have just got in the door at 9pm having sat in a broken down car for 6 hrs because the RAC majorly c***ed up despite dh repeatedly asking them to give us priority given i'd just had an operation and was feeling horrible. I just can't believe what a day ot been.I wouldn't want to eb a supervisor at the RAC when i phone them tomorrow to tear a strip off them.AND it cost us £150 because we were outwith a 10 mile radius- check your policies.

DH is off to an interview tomorrow morning when I've to phone for fertilisation rates so no moral support.boo hoo. painkillers, bed.

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna, hun - hope you'll feel better soon. See, getting knocked out during EC makes things easier, doesn't it  And 5 eggs? Keeping fingers crossed that you'll get nice embies out of that!! 

And fingers crossed for your DH's interview tomorrow.


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Lorna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor you - Just when you want to go home and sleep it off BASTD RAC  
Good luck for fert report I hope the petrie dish is busy for you and good luck for DH interview. Were you in waiting area at 8am ? I saw a couple there with a bag ( which always means EC or ET!!)?  I was waiting to have my BT to confirm BFN

Deb x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

With a day like that Lorna there really must be some good luck just waiting round the corner    
Hope some nice embies are being created right now and you get great news in the morning, and that everything goes well with your DH's interview so it's worth missing out on his moral support   

Big hugs  
Elaine


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking on lorna, oh honey poor you i hope you really kick some rac ass this morning     you def shouldnt have to pay extra after that. Anyway not funny at the time but i bet you laugh about it when you tell your wee baby about it   good luck to steven for interview aswell, what a big day. I am sure all 5 eggs are great and will have fertilised routing for you honey let us know          

oh deb are you ok honey, you are so brave we are here if you need us


kat hows the throat


fiona/ neive yeh ivf was made for tubal blockages so i am sure there is no reduced chances, infact if that is the only reason its not happening for you then chances are probably higher for you, good luck

carol well done on the 12 eggs honey hope they all fertilise and you get them back on board, good luck let us know how you get on

jayne hope you are taking it easy

ok better go and check wee man he is sleeping again, had his first injections yesterday was horrible was ok after it for a few hours then screamed last night for about 3 hrs solid and he never cries, gave him some baby calpol and he slept all night so seems better today.

hi to everyone i have missed, will speak soon 

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kirsty, it's great to hear from you.  How are you getting on?  and what have you been up to?  (you always pop on to see how we are getting on)  

Deb, what did the nurses say?  I take it your result was below 5?  Have you spoken to them about going back on the list?  I always just ask straight away.  If you wait until your doctor's appointment - your next cycle could be delayed by a bit OR are you having a bit of time to take stock?  

Lorna, well done on getting 5 eggs.  I really hope they all fertilise for you.  Don't be too disappointed if they don't.  I don't think it's normal for all of them to fertilise.  As long as you get one or two good ones to go back in - you'll get to the dreaded 2WW ( I always call it the dreaded 2ww as it's a horrible time but really we all are just so glad to be on it)     Stuart had an interview last Wednesday our original date for egg collection but our collection was put back to the Friday.  There were a couple of candidates on holiday so he won't hear for another week or two.  Hope your husband's interview goes well.  Stuart's was for a promotion at his work rather than a new post, what about your husbands?

Carol, great to hear from you.  I'm really glad things went so well for you.  Do let us know how many fertilised and when they're planning on going for embryo transfer.  Good luck  

Hi to Kat, Elaine, Fiona, Yvonne and all the rest of us Edinburgh Hopefulls  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

You are absolutely kidding me- I spent 30 mins typing a huge reply this morning and its gone.AAARRRGGG!I'll try and trace it.
Anyway just phoned and 3 out of 5 fertilised so we're still in it but  I'm not happy with the decreasing numbers. Just means we have to go for day 2 transfer no choice for increasing the odds with a later transfer.Hope Carol has had a great phonecall 

lorna xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Lorna,

I had 5 eggs, resulting in 3 viable embryos! (which I was disappointed with at the time!)

So stay positive!

Good Luck,

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Aw thanks for the support girls, you are a fab bunch. I'm online now cos my tummy is doing summersaults thinking about phoning for fertilisation at 11am. I can't believe how much better i feel this time .Kat- you're right getting knocked out is the way to go.I'm so relieved- I did beg the anaethatist to hit me with a mallet    I had Dr Tay do the EC- ah so thats who he is.I recognise him from around the place.He was nice and obviously didn't reduce my insides to mush as not really in pain today. Amazing.I just need a panty girdle or something as my tummy feels looser than usual if you know what i mean.I  listened to my hypnotherapy cd on the ipod before the procedure which really helped. Newbies you should get it before your next cycle.Fab.

You can tell I'm gabbering on here sorry. I will phone the RAC at some point. MY poor doggie wasn't allowed in the recovery vehicle and was sitting bolt upright wondering why he was on the back or a lorry and we were in the cabin at the front on the first recovery vehicle and then when we changed at the bridge to the second vehicle which was towing the car at an angle poor wee mite was even more disturbed. Poor Max- just as well we did take him with us though as we were away from the house 14 hrs.Stop gassing.


Carol- sorry hon I was so tired last night I didn't read all the posts. Were you in the corner taken last? I worked that out I think cos the girl on the other bed next to me was upset at only getting 5 eggs like I was last time so felt really sorry for her.At least i was expecting it this time. 12 eggs is fab. Your cycle sounds like my first and you will be sore with so many. I hope you're drinking loads of water to flush out the oestrogen- 3ltrs. Bet your a bit more sore today- sorry for going on about how ok i feel comparatively- just checked the posts after writing all that. Which cycle is this for you? IVF? You'll have no trouble getting lots of fertilised eggs if so. here's hoping you have some crackers. I asked them about the criteria for going to blastocyst and lo and behold an info sheet appeared.Why don't they give you all this at the start so you're not left wondering.Anyway you have to have 5 embryos at grade 1 or 2 to risk leaving them to blastocyst. They're trying to do it more and more at ERI altho they don't have full facilites yet. Here's a shocking fact tho- 50% of embryos don't make it to blastocycst but then theres no telling if they would have in the womb. Here's to positive thinking and good luck for us  

Debs- I had on a red hooded top with a red bag- red being my fav colour at the mo.If I was looking haggard and spotty that was me  I'm trying to remember who else was there as I was in a daze.Do you have long dark hair? I'm sorry i didn't know who you were or I could have offered you some support  Are you as ok as you can be? I take it the blood test confirmed BFN. 

Kirsty- hope Caelan has settled down after his injections. I can just picutre his wee face  looking shocked with the needle jab- how guilty can they make you feel?

Fiona and Neave- I had a blocked tube which was cleared by a massage therapy at Clear Passage therapies in Florida.Its definitely worth checking out they have great rates for going on to natural conception and pre IVF success rates of 60%. Not cheap but the physios are wonderful and it was an amazingly healing experience for us as a couple as DH was with me throughout.Sadly hasn't helped us conceive yet but at leats i knwo that tube was clear at hsg when i got back. They treat all sorts of abdominal adhesions not just endo and other things to make the reproductive bits able to move and function normally.All clinically trialled and in mainstream medical journals.The consultants here were sceptical before I had it done but amazed when it worked.

Kat- hows the sexy voice or lack there of?  Hope you're able to communicate once more.How are you feeling on the Zolly? You must be sick of the side effects.All be worth it when it helps you get pregnant next time round.

Jan-Hope being back to work this week is helping to keep you sane.All you can do  when you're waiting anxiously for news about yourself or Dad I guess is to keep some normality going.Thinking of you.Call me anytime.I've been  with side effects and ME flaring up last few weeks or I'd have called. 

Jayne- hows' the 2ww going? I hope you're feeling serence still and excited.It must be hard after the journey you've had to date but you know what? Thats in the past and there is every hope that this will be the one.Its great that you're positive- an inspiration to the rest of us. Your embryos will be starting to snuggle in and implant by now .I can just feel it.Keep us posted with any updates. How are passing the time?  Spooky that your friends mum died-sorry to hear that but I've experienced things like that happening where something with hindsight good come outs of a bad situation.

Elaine- good for you at least attempting to go to the gym. Can understand you not wanting to spend as much time on FF- we all go through that.Sometimes you just need to get on with other things in life to stay sane, so don't worry we'll still be here  I was horrified when i was weighed yesterday-put on 5-6 lbs this cycle and I had a stone to lose anyway- mind you they seem to say that to a lots of us and its alweays the same amount and  we're different builds  Last cycle i lost half a stone- go figure!

Vonnie-the time will fly by till your cycle.I'd really recommend natalhypnotherapy cd on IVF for relaxation.Best £12 I've spent during tx.

Advice, Donna,Roma- Hi girls.Glad to hear you're all starting to eat good things. Zita Wests own brand of vits and DHA are good.You might also want to check out Foresights website- the charity for preconceptual health.They're all about nutrition and supplements and what to avoid when trying to conceive. 


Now that you're all nodding off I'll torture you no more-only 35 mins till phone call. Cr*p.

Maz honey was reading this back and knew I was missing something and realised it was chatting to you! So sorry hon- my heads mince.Whats happening? 

love lorna xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for that Fiona. I don't know why I'm disappointed before this cycle has even finished.its just the panic about not even having the option to have IVF if you know what i mean.Giving ourselves the chance to get pregnant is the only thing that keeps me sane during this IF journey. You are an inspiration though. I must tru and send our embryos some positive vibes instead of stressing out.

jayne- you got more embryos than last time didn;t you? and didn't donna only  get one on one cycle?Did they change your protocol?

Aw well- friday the 13th it is then.So far on way to the clinic this week- had mum flake out and the car break down.Keep your fingers crossed for me 
lorna xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope everything goes well for you today Lorna, sending you loads of    .  Thanks for the tip on the cd, what it called and where can I get it?

Thanks
Yvonne


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

3rd time lucky Lorna, get those positive vibes going!

And ET on Friday 13th, thats good news too!!

I had Dr Tay for EC and ET and he was lovely, even want to call my baby (if its a boy) Clement after him, but no-one else seems to think its a good idea!

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi vonnie,
putting my feet up today to try and recover in hope of having embryo's put back tomorrow. Panic attack over.
search the web for natalhypnotherapy and ivf at the same time. Its this company that does cds for all stages of pregnancy but I found it tricky on their site to find the IVF Companion.I had it sent out within a day.I also got their natural conception one for TTC naturally so depends on your circumstances. I think its really helped with emotions and getting into a positive frame of mind.

Fiona- and why not the name!Its amazing how attached you get to the people who help you on this journey-its such an integral part of our lives I'm not surprised you want to use his name.maybe not Clemantina though for a girl!!! I'll give you a laugh, my DH has an ancestor called Doctor after the grateful mother named him for the DR.Honest to God.You'd have thought she could have asked his actual name but I guess it was the days when you didn't get friendly with Drs so much.

lx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Lorna, I got eight eggs this time and six fertilised     2 had abnormalities on one cell so 4 to choose from.  I'm delighted.  Last time, I had 4 eggs and only 1 fertilised.  On my 3rd cycle, we only got 1 egg but it fertilised   The  other times, we've had varying numbers but they were bigger at the beginning.  The time, I only got one egg, I had been on Zoladex and then took Gonal F so next time went back to buseralin and Menopur.  This time, I've had acupuncture and been taking liquid iron (in addition to anything I did last time)  To be honest, the first three times, I didn't give up drink or do anything special...nobody told me to    so I remember getting rather squiffy on margaritas the day we got the phonecall to tell us how many eggs had fertilised!  As I say, the first couple of times, we got lots so who knows  

Anyway, I'm feeling a wee bit light headed today...too early for any signs so probably cause I've been lounging around in my bed too much  

Hope everyone's having a good day

Jayne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeelllll - there's ten little fertilised cookies sitting in eri for us for ET scheduled tomorrow -           

So lots and ls of very happy tears here, still can't get my head round it!! 

Lorna - it's our first go at icsi, and I was taken 2nd so I don't think I was next to you after all   

Right - off to have a snooze - very tired! Take care all - no news from Angie's dozen yet? love Cx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

eggcellent carol.Can't say I'm, not jealous you have more to choose from but really its great news.You may still get some to freeze. What time you in? I',m at 1pm Good luck


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Carol, if I'm thinking straight - do you mean Angie from the cycle buddy thread?  If you do, unfortunately only one of her dozen fertilised okay so she's pretty worried.  Good luck to you for embryo transfer though

and Good Luck to Lorna too

Jayne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh thanks Jayne - yeah I got my threads mixed up - thankfully didn't put my foot in it on the easter bunnies thread. 

Really sleepy - off for kip. Lots of luck lorna   it only takes one!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon All,

What a glorious day 

Lorna- well done on your 3 embies  Don't be too   as Fiona said look at her!!!! Glad that EC was totally pain free this time. I've always been out of it on mine, I just love that fentanyl and propofol     All the best for ET. Hope the nightmare of the journey home has subsided- you poor thing. How did RAC take their bollocking ??

Carol- well done to you too, 10 is great! Good luck for ET too. Don't over drink though (I did and had to be cathaterized   )

Jayne- how's the 2ww going? Restful I hope - you picked a lovely fortnight for it   Hope Stuart did well in his interview today, let us know how he does  

Fiona- loving the name for a boy  

Oops sorry no more time for personals got to go shopping. Will log in later and catch up.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just popping in to wish Carol & Lorna good luck for tomorrow!!  

Friday 13th is not bad ... two of my family members (used to be three) have their birthday on a 13th, so it's a lucky number for me!  

Weight is still dropping off ... I worry about the week in Germany though    Will have to do 1-2 more weeks detox (it's the Carol Vorderman one) after that. Definitely in the right BMI range now so no problem for Stims from 5th May (unless there's another cyst coming along ...   ).

Throat is better, voice is getting back bit by bit, I still can give Rod Stewart and Tina Turner a run for the money though!  

Off to do some inventory for our tuck shop on Sunday.

Speak soon! 
Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi girls,

What is blastocyst?  Still coming to terms with all the technology!

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Fiona, 

as far as I understand they are day 5 embryos (opposing to day 2 embryos). 

Blastocyst Transfer is usually only with one emby. 

Correct me if I am wrong please, ladies.  

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Kat!

Have you many side effects from the zoladex?  I have been quite lucky, had a headache for a few days with the first jag but been fince since.  Get a few hot flushes now and again!

Fiona


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Hope you are all well today, are any of you taking a Q10 supplement I heard that it helps with the blood through?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

I only came across this site at the weekend but so glad I have.  I've got my first appointment at the ERI at the end of the month and getting myself worked up about it...into the unknown and all that.  

Moonchild, it was really interesting to read about your treatment to unblock your tube. What did it involve, if you don't mind me asking?
I had an ectopic last September where I had my tube tube removed and after surgery I was told that my other tube didn't look too great but I've asked for a HSG to know for sure.

I'll no doubt be on here asking numerous silly questions over the next few months...be gentle with me! 

Take care all 
Lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Finbarina  and welcome to the ERI girls. Sorry to hear about your past problems but hope that ERI will help you to achieve your dream. The team there are all lovely so try not to be too scared about it all. We'll do what we can to help explain things along the way for you. Just shout if you need anything.  

Kat- well done you on the detox and the falling BMI  bet you'll be all smug next time Dr Raja asks you to stand on the scales   Glad the throat is better too. If you're doing the tuck shop can I get some chocolate please   

Fiona- Kat was right about the blastocyst, they've only been doing blast transfer since last year so I don't know if they've gathered any useful stats on success yet at ERI. Would be interesting to know, anyone else heard?

Lorna & Carol- masses of         for ET tomorrow. Lorna how did Dh get on at interview today? Am I getting mixed up as I thought I'd read that Jayne's DH was at an interview today too? I must be going   Serves me right for falling behind on the posts   (been trying to actually get some work done during work hours so it's affecting my ability to keep up with FF!)

Vonnie- sorry I don't take Q10 but I think some other girls on FF have done. Have you looked at the complementary board for any info or threads on this. I'm sure Minxy will have an idea of where you can find info on this.

Kirsty- glad the wee one is better after his jags. Must be so hard to see them go through that, but has to be done. How are you doing? Have the antibiotics helped any? Really hope you are feeling ok too.

Hope everyone else is good- donna, maisie, fionajane, jan, elaine, neave, anne, lynn, debs, tracey (hope I haven't missed anyone!)

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
took to my bed at teatime  with hot water bottle cos think I was overdoing it today 

maz- dh had an interview and was offered the job  He's got 2 more interviews next week before deciding.Be a long commute to Edinburgh- 80 miles round trip- typical.He's still doing property development but thats at an out to tender stage and will take at least 18mths for us to get any investment back out-aka all his salary from previous projects.So back to work as an architect to keep the spondoolies flowing for IVF  God knows what I'll do during the day up here in the sticks  need to get back to work part time now the ME is improving. As for stats on blasts- they just gave me th einfo sheet that quoted 50% don't go on to blasts and when doing a single embryo transfer a woman under 35 has a 35-50% chance of success with a blast which is great.Don't think thats their stats though.

Finbarina- welcome! Its going to be confusing as I'm Lorna too.  Ask away- thats what we're here for.Whats your history with IF? Clear passage therapies were brilliant. I had 20 hrs of intense manual therapy from physios which altho they call it 'massage' is nothing like it.It involves the whole body at what ever points they detect abnormalities, but mainly focuses on abdominal work, intra vaginal work and for the lucky some/most intra rectal work.They kind of use their hands to pull apart adhesions at a deep tissue level which sounds absurd but works.it feels likea rope burn and liek your skin is tearing but it works at adeeper level.Internal work can be painful too but they are so professional you're always at ease and chatting and dh sometimes help out.Its first time we've been treated as a couple and a lot of emoitonal issues came up and were resolved in a safe way.They have a web site but I warn you its not cheap.At the time it was about the cost of an ivf cycle but then a lot of women go on to conceive naturally.I was too ill for ivf back then so felt it was good option. They have the most amazing sucess stories even for women with years of failed treatments and severe problems- they stumbled onto it when they were treating women for abdominal pain  not for IF and suddenly women were reporting pregnancies and revealed their IF problems.I had 2 hsg's which showed one tube blocked, had tx in Florida and another hsg when ERI were ready to perform a recannilisation procedure  a week after i came back showed it was indeed clear and they packed up the tools .I'd recommend anyone to try it even if only for pain relief.I had all sorts of other abdominal pains and pain during sex that disappeared after.It helped period pain too and explained a lot of niggles I had not to mention realigned my coccyx which I had several falls on and had constant back pain.I love em can you tell? 

Yvonne-I'm taking co Q10.I was taking it for ME but then Zita West recommended it in her book and I take her vitamins which already have it in.   Just remember that supplements don't work alone -they all interact so don't take lots of one thing without advice  from a nutritionist or following something safe  like Zita Wests programme. If you're on any medications you should check you can take certain supplements  

bed time nite nite- hope my embies are dividing   

lorna xxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Lorna, I do have long dark hair. Is yours blonde(ish)?? I think I say you DH in the hospital shop later on aswell.
Everyone else hello !!!

I got some re****s of blood tests I demaned RIE do and I am not really sure how to interprate them ( nurse said they were all ok but i asked for a print off) re****s say I am Anti Nuclear Antibody positive by and extremly high ammount !!  So i am off to search the board and try and find out what this means. I know it means my body will react badly to certain cells but does that include "foreign bodies" like an embryo 

Nurses also confimed my BFN and I am booked for blood tests and appointment in Nottingham so I hope we can start next cycle in July down there. Well a change is as good as a rest !!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Debs- sorry to hear both your test results but there's hope in Nottingham.Actually just been checking out their and the University  of Chicago Medical school on that very issue.  Maybe knowing there is a reason and it could be treated will help.Good luck. What tests did you ask ERI to do specifically? I thought they were very resistant to autoimmune issues given how they treated Jan.
I defo don't have blondish hair and we didn;t go to the shop so guess we still didn't see each other  I've got dark hair though the grey is alarming cos not wanting to dye it during IVF. 

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Edinburgers  

Just a week to go for me...I'm going stir crazy so heading off to Tesco today to look at the cheap bikinis for my holidays in 7 weeks.  

Lorna, (Finbarina), welcome to the thread.  There's LOADS of knowledge on this board so if there's something you want ask - someone's bound to know the answer or know where to look.  Some of us have been at this game for longer than we care to mention   however everyone's journey is different so we never assume that we know what you're going through.  Nice to have you on board.  I guess, just to let others know - we've met on a couple of occasions as you sit next to Stuart at the footy.  

Lorna, good luck at 1pm today - let us know how you get on.  I'm hoping for a bfp for me next week and you the week after  

Debbie, what tests did you ask them to do?  and how did you know what to ask for?  Well done you for being assertive  

Maz, it's no wonder you're confused - there is SO much going on at the moment!  Stuart's interview was last Wednesday but he won't find out how he got on a another couple of weeks....a new baby and a promotion to pay for it would be brilliant  

Yvonne, I take Q10 as part of the Zita regime.  I take: prenatal multivit, fish oil (DHA), selenium, vit C, vit B complex, vit E, zinc, and Q10 as well as liquid iron however only take the multi vit and fish oil after embryo transfer. I get mine from Natures Best (online).  there stuff is all really good quality and natural and you can get free dietetic advice either online or by phone.  I'm not on commission or own the company...honest  

Kat, well done on the detox.  How much more do you want to lose?  I was determined to get my BMI to 25 or below for egg retieval and it was 25 on the button but I'll lost another 4lbs since then.  I don't want to be losing at the moment so am trying to add in extra to eat but keeping it healthy.  

Fiona, how are you keeping?  You must've started to buy stuff now...there's a sale on in GAP don't you know?  

Carol, how are you feeling.  bet you are SO excited?  Good luck with embryo transfer  

Well, better head out then, if I'm going to go...

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the tip Jayne, where abouts is seat at Tynie, DH a Hearts fan also and I sometimes get to along when his Dad can't go.

Good luck today Lorna and Carol for your ETs.  Anyway looks like going to be a great weekend, maybe get the BBQ out for it annual outing.

Yvonne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the notes Jayne, Yvonne & Maz 

Well I am reporting live from bed with 2 grade 2 perfectly growing embies on board....so perfect that the consultant questioned putting two in cos if one sticks the chance of the other sticking too is very high and he doesn't like twin pregnancies (cos of the risks, but he's ok). We were frantically nodding our heads too much for him to say no. I think that we're gonna have quite a few frosties left over too. DH says that he'll get his football team out of me yet with our ten embies  (think he's counting the abnormal one as injured or on too many yellow cards). 

I nearly wet myself at dh in his surgical gowns. He's 6ft2 weighs 17 stone and trust me they aint made for big chaps.....he had an ok top but the tight half mast bottoms were ridiculous. He then decided he was chocolate and started pratting around pretending to examine me and have ER/Holby City type emergancies. He even had the flippin consultant joking with him DURING the transfer about ET going home......I am so proud of him sometimes. I think old Dr Thong is in love with him. 

Lorna! I didn't wink at you did I? I winked at one of the ladies in the waiting room that I recognised from being there for ec on wed...........but then remembered that you weren't in until 1pm or so. Anyway, whooever I winked at smiled nicely (in a kinda "thanks a million" kinda way, not a "get stuffed you freak" way). 

Hope it went well for you and any other ladies reading this. Wishing you all much luck and love to achieve your dreams. xxxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Carol, that sounds bl00dy brilliant!  Well done you     Just sit back relax and let the next two weeks drive you mad    When's your test date?

Yvonne, a barbecue sounds lovely this weekend.  I hope it warms up a bit.  Stuart sits in the very posh "platinum" section of the ground.  he bought the seats with his mates long before it was made platinum   but now they have to play platinum cash.  (middle of the Wheatfield) whereas, I sit in a bronze section (cheap and cheerful) in the old main stand.  What about your DH?

I've got my friend's mum's funeral tomorrow.  I was supposed to be singing at a wedding at half two but the funeral is at 1 and I want to back for the thing after - for my friend.  She's got tonnes of mates but that doesn't mean I should support her any less, so will just have to sing my wee heart out at the crem.  Her mum was the one who was trying to persuade me to call my as yet conceived baby after her    She was really nice.   

Anyway, I was at Tesco this afternoon and was going to buy a couple of really cheap bikinis but decided to pay a bit more and get a nice underwired one instead - the my boobs won't look like they belong to a 40 year old!  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
congrats on your embryos on board safely carol!Just as well our dh's didn't meet up mines bit of a joker too.good luck and welcome to 2ww hell!!! Are you taking time off?

Well girls my heart jumped out my skin when the clinic phoned this morning dreading bad news, but they only wanted to move our time forward. Got a 2cell grade 2( slow coach but perfectly normal), 3 cell grade 3(going to culture anyway to se if they can freeze which surprised me), and 4 cell grade 2( lovely).So they put back the grade 2's and everything went super textbookly this time.No changing catheters half way or embryos sticking to catheters.Boy was my bladder full! So muchly relieved and already having crampy pain from the pessaries.We're calling these embryos precious and po po.Wierd thing was having bumped into a  trainee Dr I knew after a scan a few weeks ago in the IF clinic, a girl in my class at uni was taking a meeting with the IF staff today.Amazing who you bump into.

jayne- bikinis!Well it'll be easier to fit the bump in! I couldn't think about bikinis-i need the tummy support until i get fit again! Hope the funeral goes ok.

Yvonne- enjoy your bbq- hope the fog goes away!


lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

to be honest, my BMI is now just under 25 so I'm looking a LOT better in clothes than I have for a long while....however bikini's are a different kettle of fish    Not so good so hence the decision to pay a bit more and look a bit better    (she said hopefully).  I don't know why I'm bothered really as it'll only be me and Stuart and the two couples we're going with around the pool...so who cares.  me for some strange reason  

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for the lovely welcome.   and a special mention to my Jambo buddies  

Lorna - thanks for all the info on Clear Passage, I've had a quick look on the website and it all sounds very interesting and possibly looking into further, hey I fancy a wee trip to the States  . 

My story: I had a miscarriage in July 2004 on our first month ttc then nothing until August last year, unfortunately the pregnancy was ectopic and I ended up having emergency surgery to removed my right tube.  Afterwards we were told that my remaining tube had adhesions and it was extremely unlikely we'd ever conceive naturally and IVF was our only option.  However in December I found out I was pregnant again, total shock, but it was quickly discovered that it was another ectopic though this time treated with methorexate which is a drug and breaks down the cells and they are reabsorbed. Now we're just waiting till the the ned of the month to see were we go from here.  I imagine it'll be a good wee while before we start IVF especially as my body is a bit of a mess at the moment, I've not been especially kind to it since September...lets just say that the 'Beat Yourself Up' diet does make you lose weight but isn't the healthiest! 

Jayne, Lorna & Carol -    Fingers & toes crossed for you all and looking forward to good news in the next few weeks xxx

Jayne - hope the funeral isn't too bad tomorrow x 

My H, Scott, has gone off on a stag weekend to Amsterdam so got a lovely weekend to myself (well me and my 2 furry babies ).  I did have friends coming tomorrow but they've just cancelled...I've got a fridge full of wine & food so any guesses what I'm doing the next few days!  

I'll no doubt be on more after our appointment with umpteen questions.

Take care and have a good weekend xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

So Lorna - I didn't wink at you then??      

Hey ho - someone felt my good luck yesterday, not that I would have wished them any less  

Great news about the transfer - well done you! 

Now feet up girly and best of luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Just popped in to see how everyone is getting on.  

I'm off to a funeral today (my friend's mum) so had better get dressed.  Hope the rest of you are doing something nicer.  My pal's mum really wanted to still be here to see me get preggers  

have a good day and I hope the sun comes out later

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Hope everyone if okay today.  Just chilling out today, can't be bothered doing anything to taxing - decided not to have a bbq.  Hope everything went okay today Jayne.

Finbarina. hi hope you are enjoying the peace and quiet and chilling with a nice cold glass of vino, oh I want one now!!

Anyway better go DH wants on the web

Yvonne


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey all hope you are well. 
In answer to you questions I asked for level 1 immunology test. These tests check blood clotting screen, Thyroid and Antibodies mostly. It involved about 6 blood tubes. ERI are resistant to these test 'cos even if positive(like mine) they won't act upon them as it is "not yet evidence based" to do so........................give them a few years !!  

Catch up with you soon

Debs


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Carol- no winkers but thanks for the thought and the good luck wishes  How are you feeling today? I thought I'd got away with pain this time but it started last night- think my ovaries are swelling.  Snoozed all morning but dying to do something now.here's some baby dust for us all  

tracey- Hope its nice in Edinburgh for the funeral-sunshine always helps.still sane my love?Hang in there you're doing really well.What day is BT?       I can't believe I'm here again but you must know that feeling too well sadly 

Finbarina- thats terrible to have lost 2 pregnancies.I'm so sorry.just take your time, be kind to yourself and get into a good place before you begin tx.All the luck.Good news is you have a high chance of success if tubal problem is the only thing  

Maisie- what you up to just now?Hope you're ok.

Donna- ditto.

kat- busy with sessions this w/e? Was laughing at you doing tuck box duties and detoxing- what will power! 

Maz- Have the new sofas arrived? We've done quite well packing in DIY till last weekend.Got our new floors i 3 rooms and most painted downstairs- just got skirting boards to go back on and then nothing till we get past tx.What you doing next?

Kirsty- how is the mastitis?I can't believe you've had it so long- you're very brave still feeding but you can see from looking at CAelan how much he is thriving  

Jan- how are you honey? any news on your next appointment? worried about you 

dh has become addicted to the xbox after we've had it 3 yrs.Can't peel him away from shooting aliens- had some words last night as he was neglecting to look after me feelign stressed himself. he actually offered me a pot noodle for dinner at 8.30-  and thats nutrition for precious and PoPo He apologised. 

lorna xx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello  everyone,

How are all you   going ?? Driven mad yet by it ?? 

Debs x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Debs...YES!  Going loop-de-loop here    Doing all the things I tell myself not to do...like looking for symptoms... again...  

The funeral went really well yesterday.  The service was really nice and the atmosphere at the tea afterwards was lovely.  Stuart and I ended up watching our wedding video together last night.  It's the first time we've watched it all together without fast forwarding bits (in 17 and a half years!).  It was such a laugh watching it, seeing what folk wore in the 80's, seeing lots of folk who aren't alive anymore and seeing how much fun everyone was having on the dance floor.  It really was great to watch and got us planning our silver wedding...it IS only 7 and a half years away...    

Stuart and I are planning on buying dome plants from Crocus today and I want to enjoy having him around as it's back to work for him tomorrow.  My plan is to get on with some essay, so if you see me lurking around here too much next week - give me a row  

Hope you all have nice plans for today

take care

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Evening all,

Hope you've all had a good weekend, how fab has the weather been! 

I've been a right Charlie Dimmock this weekend (tho' with the addition of a bra! ).  I bought a new lawnmower, so the front & back grass is cut...in lovely stripes too!  I've put up the bench we got for Christmas and also the mini greenhouse.  I'm just in from planting seeds for said greenhouse...chilli, parsley, basil, coriander, rocket and sweetpeas.   I hope they grow, I'm not known for my greenfingers...I've even managed to kill a cactus before!

Still got my fingers & toes for all you 2week waiters xxx

Jayne - I can't believe you've been married for 17.5 years....you're not old enough surely?!

Finding it hard to type now as kitten has curled up on my arm for a sleep...cute but not very comfy!

Take care xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning eri girls - hope you're all ok. Woke up with the major wobbles this morning......all because I feel fine!   

Had sore boobies   yesterday - but not today and well feel fine, absolutely normal, nothing, ditto, squadly dit........och I'm just being silly......having a Jambo moment wanting some symptoms (der it's like 3 days since et you muppet carol - get a flippin grip!). 

Hmmmm.....also a bit cheesed off with one of my best mates who I sent a text to saying our fabulous fertilisation rate to, i.e. our first bit of good luck in nearly 4 yrs of ttc. She's known all about our problems and I have always been there for her through her moments of need (including a full blown breakdown where she came and stayed with us for a week). Anyway, her reply was all about how hectic her day (people turning up late for lunch, kids winding her up, paperwork to do - no time to call etc) was and sorry she didn't call but perhaps it was a day for dh and I - all me me me, and shirking all her best mateness off her shoulders. So I basically told her to get stuffed and now I feel bad so I sent her a note saying sorry last night - I am so weak! Anyway my other 4 mates who know have all been wonderful and gorgeous and I don't know why I am so put out by her.....hey ho that's just me tho! 

Finbarina 
I love planting stuff. Lucky you having a greenhouse. Our garden aint big enough for a garden, doesn't stop me cramming things in there tho  

Jayne 
Glad to hear that the funeral went as well as it could.   at wedding video. We didn't have a video as such, just a cousin taking some footage to show one of our poorly grans who couldn't make it. Needless to say it featured mostly his family and a superb shot of the photographers bottom filling the screen at one point. Did you have big hair? I'm imagining a top-gunesq type perm......

Debs & Vonnie & Kat an anyone else I have missed
Hope you were out enjoying the sunshine! 

Lorna 
How are you doing? I think today may be he start of my 2ww demise, I feel that I may actually be locked up by the end of it! 

Right back to PMA - the inlaws are still here which equals a day of diddly squat (apart from diagnosing that perhaps the hard skin on my right foot is new and therefore an almost dead cert sign that the tx has worked and I am therefore pregnant and therefore never going back to work again!). 

Come out come out where-ever you are? Carol needs some sanity today! 

Love me xxxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Carol- my demise started erm at the latest yesterday  No symptoms is perfectly normal too- some get symptoms others don't. I get loads of side effects which make you think you're pregnant so trying to ignore those this time.Boobs- sooo sore and tummy still a bit sore and very bloated. Am struggling with my positive thinking versus can't possibly happen to me  Keep thinking well its day 6 so if implantation is going to happen it'll be today or tomorrow and then theres nothing I can do. Is this your first attempt? Did you get frosties?  Must make such a difference to get frosties not having to go through the whole fresh cycle again.

As for your friend   sadly we've all had similar experiences- people just don't get it and some people are so self absorbed.Good for you for calling her on it- she should be apologising to you not the other way round.I was just saying to dh last night that even though I've phoned friends and had good wishes, there's nothing lonelier than going through the 2ww. Especially now on our 3rd cycle-people don't even phone to ask how its going.maybe its the progesterone making me feel 

At least we have FF, though its even been a bit quiet on here 

Hope the callous on your heal is a good sign  I'm off to examine mine. Have a good day.   

Jayne- hope you're keeping busy.Those last few days are torture 

Finbarina- hope your fingers are green this time round.good on you.Must dig out some seeds- we've just moved to thsi house a few months ago so waiting to see what comes up where in the garden.we had fog again yesterday.

Debs- thanks for asking  When are you going to Nottingham?

lorna xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you had a great weekend, wasn't the weather fab.  Unfortunately the sun wasn't shining in our house, we and my DH had a huge fight about nothing and everything.  Think I've finally got it through to him what I'll go through next month, he thought I'd go in get an injection and come out preggers 4 weeks later!!!  Only a man could simplify it down to something so easy, if only it were true.  Didn't help when AF appeared yesterday as well.  Anyway I've had my moan.

Going to Berlin for a shortbreak on Thursday so at least that's something to look forward to.

How are you all getting on with the 2ww, it must be driving you mad.  Fingers and toes crossed for everyone and sending you    .

Carol, Some people can be so wrapped in themselves to be bothered as Lorna said we've all got them.  I've now come to the point where I don't bother telling them as I've been let down badly by people close to home in the past, I guess at a time like this you truely realise who your friends are and who you can rely on for support.

Best go and do some work and snap out of the bad mood  

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yvonne.Maybe you should give your husnad the relevant bits of Zita Wests book to read so that he'll know more about what to expect.You sure need support when  you're going through it.Its scary especailly the first time, but you'll be fine.Keep talking  Hope you have a great time in Berlin.Sorry AF arrived.

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Edinburgers    

Stuart and I had a lovely day yesterday, we went round to Homebase and then into Stockbridge.  We sat and had an ice cream in Inverleith Park.  The sunshine and scenery was gorgeous.  We cam back to buy some plants off the web then Stuart decided he wanted a couple of fancy loungers.  He saw a couple he liked on the homebase site but it said they had none in stock for delivery.  The also had them on the Argos site - but again none available for home delivery...so we checked what was available in store, well, did they not only have them in stock round the corner.  We went round and bought two but they were so big, Stuart had to carry one home while i sat in Argos and then he came back round and carried the other one round.  It's only 5/10 minutes away but there was no way I was carrying one and there was no way Stuart to manage both so i sat in Argos for 20 minutes getting a few strange looks    the chairs'll be FAB!  Going to do my essay today.  

Lorna, I am so confused about when implantation can occur as some placed say between 5 and 12 days post ovulation and so that would make me only day 10 but surely it must've happened by now if it was going to?  I'm sorry that your friends haven't been as supportive as they might have been or indeed have been in the past.  I don't pick up the phone very often...I'm much more of a texter or like to speak to people in person.  So much so, that my friend who works with Stuart phoned him internally at work to see how I was doing as she said "if i phone Jayne, she'll probably not pick up" oops - she'd be right    You're right about getting lots of support from here though.  I talk to yous a lot more than i talk to my pals.  I'm not one for talking about my whole IVF journey all the time and no matter how hard they try, it's difficult for folk to understand what it's all about which is why I like here.  My sister-in-law works as a secretary in IVF and even she didn't fully understand it until she watched a programme on telly and then she said "now I realise the importance of some of the information the women phone up about and now i understand why they are so anxious".  Look after yourself.  What have you got planned for the next few days?

Carol, I'm sorry your friend wasn't...(a friend, that is).  Friends are supposed to be there for one another.  I work as a nurse in a counselling and support role and that's how I explain the difference to my young people.  I say, in friendships, they talk a bit about how they are doing and then their friends talks a bit about their needs and troubles too but the relationship I have with them is ALL about them and that I have other places to talk about me (like here for instance)    It sounds like your pal needs to look up the dictionary for a wee bit guidance about friendships.  Don't feel too let down though or otherwise you start thinking about how worthy you are of  friendships etc.  Look to others for support and let us be there for you    As for the wedding....yes you would look at it and could tell it was the 80s but even as a 19 year old planning the day, I said at the time "I don't want people looking at the photos and saying - a 1989 wedding then"    I tried my best to pick things that were not highly "fashionable" but at the end of the day, you can only choose from what's available.  The dresses were Laura Ashley.  Mine had a mandarin collar and was made of cotton brocade.  the bridesmaids dresses were peach   and ballerina length.  My hair was put up but there were 2 bridesmaids with perms    One of the best bits was watching the flower girls (my nieces) ages just 2 and 4 then looking just adoreable.  Now they are 21 and 20 but their personalities haven;t changed a bit  

Lorna(Finbrina), I was just a bit over 20 when I got married and Stuart was a week away from his 26th birthday.  We look so young in the photos.  It's nice when people say we don't look old enough to have been married that long but in all honesty - I think that's cause we don't have any kids.  If this treatment is successful, I'm sure we'll age before your eyes with all the worry and then sleepless nights    Sounds like you have been VERY productive over the weekend.  All the gardening sounds great - especially the herbs.  As someone who's not had a drink in ages, I hope you had a couple of glasses of vino in the garden.  

Hi to Yvonne, Fiona, Kat, Kirsty, Debs and Maz.  What did yous do over the weekend?

Take care and have a good day.  

Apparently this wee sign     is the "pee stick police"  so gonna attach one to my name from now until Friday...unless I succumb  

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Two posts while I was typing so just posted what I wrote and thought I'd add a wee hello to Yvonne.  

Sorry to hear you and your DH had a fight.  Stuart and I were arguing walking down the road to catch the bus for embryo transfer    we made up by the time we got to the hospital.  I think it's hard for your other half to realise how difficult is is, not only to be doing all of the injections etc but also to be examined all the time and then being full of alien hormones - all at the same time!  It's tough.  I would only say one thing in your DH's defence.  As much as we would like our other half's to be mind readers - they're not..and they're no' that good at being intuitive so best letting him know what you want and how you feel    It sounds like a trip to Berlin will be a welcome break.  Relax and enjoy yourself.  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne & Lorna - Thanks for the support feeling a bit better now.  DH is going have a bit of reading to do over the next few days and hopefuly will get his eyes opened.  We were better by the Sunday afternoon once I'd got it off my chest and we've decided to talk things through rather than bottle it up.

Berlin will be fun, I've always wanted to go since school (which was a long time ago).  Hope the weathers nice   

Here's to a fab week for all

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- I've read that about implantation too- who knows- it could probably be anytime after day5- you never know when dealing with human bodies. In other words stay positive! listen to me whos' got it all over be today in her head!

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

I think I've finally lost it  

I made my smoothie this morning and it just tasted SO juicy and very berryish I then began thinking...maybe my taste is different    made some coffee - just to smell   as someone said they hated the smell when they were pregnant but it smelt nice - but then I don't normall like coffee   AND then I looked up the web as I know your smell can change but what about taste as I know they are linked.  It also mentioned a metallic taste in your mouth.  I've not exactly had that but a couple of times when I've been eating, I've had a feeling like the food is interacting with my metal fillings in some way   think I should go to the dentist and lastly had a a wee bit nausea but think that's cause I've needed my brecky.  I don't believe in being able to tell this early on...but it's fun while it lasts  

Jayne  

In fact my tooth's feeling a bit nippy now so think I'll defo need to go to the dentist


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- they could indeed be good signs as you know! but there again the progesterone.... but I'd choose the  positive route. It may well be signs of even higher progesterone because you're pregnant .It doesn't make a bad outcome any easier to be pessimistic  now as you know so you might as well be optimistic.I'm sure its got to be your turn this time  Sorry if I'm being annoying-just let us know what sort of support you want and its yours!

I had a smoothie too this morning as was feeling guilty for not having much fruit and veg the last few days.

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I am SOOOOOOO not doing my essay....

away to have a sanny and then maybe do a bit essay writing

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Signing in from the garden!  

Jayne, Carol & Lorna - I remember the symptom checking all too well, drives you nuts doesn't it, you have my every sympathy xx  When I fell pregnant last Jul/Aug the only symptom I had was the metallic taste and even then it was only looking back that it clicked. 

Yvonne - glad things are back on track, it's good to have meltdowns every so often, least now he knows how you feel and clears the air.  Be nice to yourself and have a lovely time in Berlin xx

Hi debs, hope you're well xx

I should be at work today but as I mentioned before I'm in the garden.  I had the docs this morning and  I ended up a blubbering mess, poor woman she only asked how I was!   It really shocked me too as I thought I'd been doing really well...obviously not.  The red puffy eye look isn't that flattering so I decided to be nice to myself today and relax at home, work were really good which helps too.  Scott's not back till tomorrow and looking forward to a cuddle.

Take care all xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Finbarina- poor you.Is it the IF?or life in general? It can often surprise you I find just when you think you're doinmg fine. We could have had a good ball together this morning -wish i could pick myself up.At least you'll get cuddles soon. How many cats do you have?

Jayne- get that essay done  or don;you've got the perfect excuse just now 

DH took me to Elie for lunch and a wee walk on the beach.Lovely in the shelter.Max had a to do with a couple of bigger dogs- think they were New Foundlands- bain of his life at dog class- one there keeps trying to eat him 

Off out to the garden.

lxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

still not done any essay    that's a lie - I have written the title of my research proposal.  It's at least 30 words  

Lorna (Fin)  am really sorry you have been struggling.  Even though Scott's away, I hope you've been talking to him on the phone and letting him know how you've been feeling    Don't build your hopes up to your meeting at the end of the month being the answer to all your problems...but that said - it will hopefull help you feel more settled and know where you are headed  

Lorna, I love Elie.  Stuart's mum and dad used to have a timeshare at Kilconquar Castle!  I've done nowt all day but planning to go down to my folks in half an hour then off to singing practice tonight.  

Take care everyone else

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Phew! Just taken me ages to get through the posts. Anyone would think you lot are trying to keep yourselves occupied or something    

Sorry I've been AWOL but was really busy at work on Friday and then went away for the weekend. We got last minute tickets for the FA cup semi in Birmingham (DH is a die hard Watford fan- bless ), so we flew down Saturday morning. Had a fantastic weekend in Brum as the weather was glorious (24/25C)  and the shopping was great   Stayed in a plush hotel right in the centre and went out for lunch/dinner and quite a few drinks. Generally just had a fantastic weekend away together away from all our problems. 

Felt so good after that that I even sailed through the follow up with Dr Ding today. Talked us through our last 2 cycles and said that all went well no problems (apart from the obvious   ) , she said it was a good sign that we had the chemical as at least it showed that there was a response and that implantation could occur. Got the results of DHs sample too and his numbers have shot up so that's persuaded him to keep on the horse pills (been a bit of a struggle persuading him to take supplements for his swimmers but I think the improved results today have convinced him). So all in all even though we are still unexplained I'm actually feeling a bit more upbeat about it all and   for cycle 3.

Even better news is that I think I'll get taken in July now instead so I can avoid the next cycle clashing with my holidays    

Sorry for the me centered post but will pop back on later to do personals. But love and hugs to all in the meantime.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- glad the follow up helped and you're feeling upbeat. I think dr Dings right- at least you know your embryos can make it to blastocyst, that they can hatch, and that they can implant.Thats huge progress. I'm sure the next one will stick.She did my ET and was really nice crossing her fingers and toes for us but then she said- thats it, perfect position, good embryos, now its up to you.Well doh- its me thats the problem- like no pressure.Your weekend sounds fab. Distract ourselves- us? are you kidding- tee hee.

What'd'ya buy then in Brum?
Shoes Emelda?

love lx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies oh is very exciting on here now

just taken about an hour to read all your posts, you lot can chat 

you are all doing brill and i am sure all these wee embries are getting comphy inside their mummies

lorna hope precious and po po have implanted nicely and hope dh is making them better dinners than pot noodle   men you gotta love em   whats your actual test date then? is it a week on friday?

jayne oh honey only a few days to go, how are you feeling? 2ww is the worst part, i didnt have metalic taste i dont think, sore boobs and period like crampy feelings were the first signs i had then the sickness started at about 5 weeks, i also cried at finding nemo   but everyone is different and some folk dont have any signs. Aww am so excited for you all cant wait to hear some good news.

carol well done on the embries honey they sound excellent, hope they are nicely snuggled in aswell, do you and lorna test the same day then? hope you are keeping sane


maz yeh glad followup went well and they were positive about success, glad you had a nice weekend, getting away does you good, we are looking for a holiday now for september. Did you get anything nice at shops, glad the horsepills are helping the swimmers 

kat well done on the weightloss, when do you go to germany, glad voice is improving


finbarina hope you are feeling better honey, the staff at the eri are great i am sure they will sort you out  hope you got a nice cuddle from dh


yvonne hope you have a great time in berlin will do you good to get away for a break  glad you and dh managed to clear the air

debs are you ok honey?


jan/ donna hows it going?

hope you are all taking it easy enjoying this lovely weather, i am feeling alot better now thanks and still managing to feed mostly myself but having to supplement alittle with formula as not got as much milk since this mastitus, wee guy is over his injections and took him swimming for the first time yesterday was lovely, will be you soon. Keeping everything crossed for you all will be back soon to check up on you

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kirsty, am so glad you're finally feeling better with the old mastitus!  Where dd you go swimming?  I used to love swimming as a toddler.  Hope you had good fun.   

Maz, your weekend sounds brilliant (the EXACT kind of weekend you plan end enjoy when you are between cycles)    The last time when our hcg levels started to fall Ciara said that the fact we got this far was a real positive step forward so fingers crossed for you this time.  A July treatment...that's hardly any time away...how exciting     when is your holiday booked for and where are you going?

Lorna, I was going demented yesterday and stupidly hung about on the internet all day.  Today is going to be different!  After this I'm going to get on with some essay then pop back on the afternoon after lunch then back to some essay then pop on again this evening...do you think I'll do it......who knows    Any symptoms I had yesterday - I don't have any more today...and that is because I've returned to my senses today   and will just have to wait til Friday to find out.  How are you doing?

Carol, what about you...are you going demented yet? or are you coping?

Hiya to all the other girls and I'll be back later today

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Feeling a lot better today, its amazing how you feel after a great nights sleep and a read of Zita's book

Maz - sounds as if you had a fab weekend, even if the result wasn't what you wanted.  A girl can never have too many shoes, thats what I tell my DH.  Good news about your follow up and getting a date for July.

Kirsty - Glad your feeling better and your infection is clearing up.

Jayne - Are you getting on with your essay today?  I hated doing them when I was at Uni epecially when I got writers block but I got such a buzz when I got a big chunk of it done.  Not long till Friday now.

One question I have is what happens at the pre-treatment scan, does DH need to do anything like give a sample or anything?

Have a great day everyone

Yvonne xx

Carol and Lorna - How are you bearing up?


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi chicks,

kirsty- glad to hear boobies on the mend.Hope you've got an aqua nappy  My test date( and carols) is a week on wednesday  Would be grateful get some level of hcg for once- just to be reassured that it may be possible  

Jayne- good on you- stop stalking the web   it might help you to be absorbed in an essay.How did singing practice go? 

Vonnie- its amazing how all the visits to ERI blur into 1 when you pracically live there...pre-tx scan I don't think they do dh sample as they've probably already got one. You'll have a scan to check womb and ovaries are ok to start eg looking for any new cysts, they'll measure the number of antral(resting) follicles to get an idea of how many may stimulate.You will at some point have a dummy transfer- just speculum and fine tube passed thro cervix- painless tio check which type of catherter they'll use for ET and that they an get access.You'll have a longish time with the nurse going thro everything and filling in the consent forms.Problably 45 mins in total.

Everyone else busy at work?Bit cooler today huh.better go and get showered and dressed before dh getys back from his 3rd interview.He's doing really well so far-todays one was in Fife which is obviously better for travel but he phoned and said it was more like the scoobie doo castle in the office than the slick office he was at in edinburgh last week.We'll have to see.

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya

Lorna, I managed to get a bit of essay done this morning.  I wrote 600 good words which won't need cut back and an interesting appendix of 1800 words so I've done quite well.  I'm planning on finishing this and then heading back for more essay.  (be back here this evening)  Stuart thinks I'm never away from this place    Are you off for the whole two weeks?  I am, but I haven't received my sick note from the doctor yet.  I phoned this morning but he was off last week on holiday.  I wrote him a letter asking him to sign me off but said if he wanted to see me, just to give me an appointment.  

Yvonne, I agree with Lorna - that everything ends up blending into one.  It's a self protection thing for me I think...if I could remember each and every IVF cycle individually I wouldn't have the strength to keep going.  For me - they're in the past, just remember the important stuff and forget the rest    That said, I think everyone's treatment is slightly different as I know Stuart and I didn't get a lot of tests done because I had an op and had bits removed so they what the problem was.  I seem to remember Stuart only having to give one sample as part of the "work up" process then he's given one per cycle and that's all.  I wouldn't like to do it - think I'd rather have egg retieval than have to "go into that room"  

Back to my essay......

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- well done  thats a lot of essay- keep going while you're on a roll! I had to give up work because i had bad ME and was housebound for a few years.Only now getting back on top of things - I do bits and pieces for DHs company when I'm up to it.Just as well- as the IVF drugs knock me for 6 and it takes 2 months to get back to where i was before health wise.Each time I'm getting better though.  Wish I had the distraction of work though.thats why I'm worried about dh going to work for someone else again- who'll I pester during the day  YOU LOT! 

Oi, you lot- hope you're all busy enjoying yourselves 

love lorna xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Evening all - thanks for asking after me - I'm kinda tired. Went for a lovely dog walk with my very well behaved beagle for some reason today. Walks normally consist of starting off well and then searching for her in the woods. But today she met the love of her life a spaniel called snoopy and she was chuffed as. 

Then went for lunch with two pals - one who knows about the tx and the other who doesn't, although I wouldn't mind her knowing, she is due today so I kinda didn't think it was fair to make her feel guilty at all. Not that she probably would, but you know what I mean. Anyway, she brought me flowers today - I really am blessed with some gorgeous friends. 

Sorry for the lack of personals, but I'm a bit flat now. Think I am just tired and you know what I mean - not down or anything, just "phlergh" "flat" "nonplussed" "at a loose end" "did that all really happen" etc. 

Anyway, dh comes home tonight after being in europe for couple of days - yay!

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey all
You lot can't half blether!  

Maz - Your weekend sounded fab, we're always keeping an eye out for Premiership games we could go to. Where you off to on hols? Glad your appointment went well and your feeling positive. 

Lorna - Good luck to H for his interviews, is he likely to hear soon? We've got 2 kittens, Frankie & Ronnie - both girls.  God help our kids if we give girl cats boys names!   We got the cats a couple of weeks after my ectopic in Sept and they helped so much, a total baby substitute but hey xx

Kirsty - Caelan is such a cutie - love the sunglasses! 

Jayne - well done on the essay - what's it on?  Still got my fingers and toes crossed for Friday (tho it does make typing and walking interesting!lol) 

Yvonne - glad your feeling better today xx

Carol - Sounds like you had a lovely day and with lovely friends, make such a difference doesn't it.  Have a nice quiet relaxing night tonight xx

I'm doing a lot better today, just chilled out yesterday and pottered about the house.  I ended up having a wardrobe clear out though and got rid of 2 black bags full...now got plenty of space that needs filled! 

Take care 
Lorna xx

Oh and Jayne    - they are watching!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Girls

Just popped on to read everyone's posts from yesterday.  I'll post later this morning and catch up with folk personally then.  

I've had an AF type pain last night and this morning.  I've never had my AF before test day before so am hoping it's my wee embie snuggling in that's causing the discomfort....I can but hope  

Take Care

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jayne only 2 days   i was positive witch was comming just before bfp, really felt crampy etc so cant tell may be a good sign honey, got everything crossed for you. We went swimming in haddington as the water in dunbar pool is to cold. Well done on the essay writting.

lorna/ carol wow half way through only a week to go my honies. 

lorna tell steven good luck for any interviews he has left, i am sure he will get lots of job offers. Pester us anytime honey 

thanks finbarina i am so lucky to have him, think you do appreciate them more when you have been through so much to get them and waited so long, he is my wee angel, i am sure all of you will get an angel of your own soon and i am keeping everything crossed for all of you 

vonnie good luck with pre tx scan  when is it. 

ok have to run will be back to check up on you all soon

take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Carol- good that dh is back and that your friends were looking after you. I know what you mean about flat-did all that happen. 

Jayne- got everything crossed that the embryos are burrowing deep hence AF pains. You're doing so well, I'm proud of you.   

Twiggy- thanks for the good luck for Steve. He accepted a job in Edinburgh this morning which is great and awful at the same time  Spent 30 mins howling- I'm really going to have to change my life - he's been my rock throughout me being ill and I couldn't have got through it without him working at home.All change.Hopefully I'll be pregnant and won't care  Will really need to meet people locally  What are your plans re work etc? Hope you're still going to strike out on your own with the baby shop when you're ready of course 

Finbarina- you can come and do my wardrobes now.I'll keep you busy  Enjoy restocking them 

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Jayne, Loads on     for your little embies are burrowing in nicely.

Lorna, great news about your husbands new job, are you having to move closer to Edinburgh ?  Loads to   for you and Carol for next week.

Kirsty, I'm due to have my pre tx scan mid May.  So gearing up for it as we speak.

Should be doing work but to busy thinking what to take to Berlin this weekend.

Take care everyone

Yvonne xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

poster very long reply this afternoon...honest...and lost it  

am going out to a meeting but promise to try and remember as much as I can tomorrow  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

maz,

What supplements did your dh take to help his swimmers?

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls you are all doing so well

lorna well done to steven, yeh you wont care you will be to busy thinking about your wee baby/ babies growing inside you  i am not sure about work put an offer in for a shop but didnt get it so have kind of let it lapse, will keep an eye out for any suitable premises comming up but i have to go back to work for a while r loose my maternity leave, unsure whether i will stay or see if go part time etc will see but just going to enjoy my time off now. Carol my sil who was going to do shop to is now starting booking holidays from home as she was a travel agent before she had ben. How are you feeling today?

fiona i made my dh take zinc, selinium and well man tablets (get them in boots) his sperm did improve quite alot not that it was that bad before (was me that had the problem) but every little helps 

yvonne not long until your pre tx scan good luck

jayne wow 1 day to go, how are you feeling today?

ok better go am off to meet a friend in livingston today for some shopping/ lunch

back tomorrow

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Girls

just a quickie as I'm going to the hairdressers...

When I went to the loo this morning, when I wiped there was a pinky/orangy tinge (no blood streaks) but now it's gone again.  Am staying hopeful though...

Tomorrow's my day...finding it very hard to stay away from the evil pee sticks  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- ooh hope its  a good sign.Do what you have to do with the pee sticks though at this stage.Hang in there.

Kirsty- was laughing at your ticker- you're very overdue! Amazing how things have turned round this past year- not so long ago since you were mistaken for being pregnant when it was your SIL and lo and behold! maybe that person( hairdresser?) had a sixth sense.

Vonnie-we just moved to Fife from Edinburgh last november- thats the irony- you just don't know whats round the corner!

Fiona- Zita West makes a supplement for men plus he should also take essential fatty acids- fish oils but not cod liver oil as it may conatin toxins.Antioxidants are the key and zinc, selenuium, vit C etc.Check out Zita's website for more info.

Didn't make any difference to my dh's sperm taking hundreds of supplements through a nutritionis for last 3 yrs but he's had no problems with fertilisation rates which have been higher than average despite having borderline numbers of abnormals.now he takes the basics for men  plus antioxidants  as he jogs and that creates lots of free radicals (any exercise does).2ltrs of water a day too.Ninewells recoomends men ttc should take more than 5 units of alcohol a week which we were surprised to work out that one pint can of tennants lager has 2.3units- you'd have thought it was less as its only 4% alcohol.

Am so tired- must get blackout blinds for the bedroom- keep waking up super early.we found out last night that DH wee brother is flying in for the weekend from Toronto for DH 40th , so he;s fair chuffed.Just means I have to get off my ass and do a little house work...

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all okay today.  Only 1 more day to go Jayne, hang on in there girl.

Lorna, I take you meant to say men shouldn't take more that 5 units of alcohol in a week rather than should.  My DH is struggling to keep his down, he doesn't drink during the week but enjoys a beer at the weekend (not a lot but more than 2 cans on a Saturday).

Yvonne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Afternoon lovelies.......

HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE piles of luck for jayne tomorrow - will be peeking in here to get the good news mrs!     

Lorna - how are you getting on? I'm so cross, in an absolutely stinky mood. HAve been for two days. Sooooooooo cross with the slightest thing. Not sure why   Got sore boobies too. Only really notice them when I get into bed and try to sleep on my front. Apart from that notalot in a paul daniels way.....now who remembers that? 

Had a coffee (well peppermint tea with cake to make up for the lack of coffee) with a friend this morning who was joking on about never calling people....and I was just sitting there with a right cob on thinking "yeah, you're right - you never arrange anything including this flamin coffee". Anyway, needless to say I was sweetness but suggested she arranged the next meet up with our other best mate. See? This 2ww is bringing out the worse in me, normally I'd be like "whatever, get a life caroline". But no it's the most irritating thing EVER!     

Anyway, enough already (slap). Hello everyone - off to hang around the chat room like a bad smell. love me xxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

been hanging about in the chat room this after noon, am needing kept occupied and the essay is so not doing it for me  

Carol, thank's for chatting this afternoon, it really helped me not go mental and kept me away from Boots.  Did you have a wee look on the ESCP?

Yvonne, I know what you mean about beer.  Stuart and I had an agreement the he would have e few before a home match and that was it.  He tended to have 4 pints or 4 Magners before the game but would meet me after and not go back to the boozer.  The good thing was we hardly had any home matches in the run up to our treatment so that really helped.  He stayed off at other times like after squash etc but he drinks a lot of coke...but hell you can't deprive the man of everything in life    Me - I started the healthy living in January  How about you?

Lorna, I've been doing my best to stay away from the evil pee sticks.  My goodness it has been tough as one minute I'm convinced it's worked (not that I have any symptoms) and want to test to prove it's worked and then the next minute I'm convinced it hasn't worked so don't want to wast cash on confirming the bad news    Do you like living in Fife?  We had a holiday in St Monans and LOVED it.  A guy at my work cycles in from Dunfermline every day    He used to be a large chappy but now he is stick thin!

Kirsty, I am SO blinking nervous.  You'd think after 6 attempts you'd take it in your stride...except you don't    Did you buy much in Livingston?  I love going through to MacArthur Glen.  I saw a pair of Armani sandals there once and really liked them but couldn't justify £50 (even though they were reduced from £150) but I phoned and they were in the sale at £25 so I arranged for my friend to pick them up for me.  When she gave them to me later, I said do you want to try them on?  but she replied she'd already had them on in the house and loved them    BRILLIANT.  

Fiona, how are you and what are you up to?  

Finbarina, what kind of week are you having?  Feeling any better?  I hope you're enjoying having Scott home and he doesn't think you're a lunatic for being on here half the time.  Stuart makes fun of me constantly clickety clicking  

Hi to Donna, am hoping to have a bfp to tell you about tomorrow.  Fingers crossed

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone going in the chat room? I'm so miserable today i shouldn't be inflicting myself on anyone so sorry for moaning on. I'm feeling soooo unattractive- probably because my clothes are tight, my tummys still big, I've put weight on, I don't want to dye my grey roots just in case I'm pregnant( ha), I'm spotty and thats just how I look! Carol- I cried at Desperate Housewives this morning- I mean really there are not really touching moments.I'm just losing the plot. I'm so regretting being stuck up here just now as driving the 70miles  round trip to edinburgh to meet any working friends for lunch is just too far just now. Your friend- we've all got them. Sore boobs- yep- progesterone hell- only hope its self produced.
Jayne- I remember the last few days only too well.Its only natural to have hope and desperation at the same time.But the fact you're not bleeding yet means theres still every chance.I haven't made it past day13 before.much sympathy!

loopy lorna x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Afternoon ladies  

Yvonne - have a fab weekend in Berlin if I don't get a chance tomorrow.  

Carol - fingers crossed x All your symptoms are sounding good.  

Lorna - well done to Steven on the new job and hey you'll be too busy looking after your new wee bundle (positive thinking!) that you'll not have time for anything else. x  Have you got a party planned for his 40th?  Hope the housework didn't take too long x

Jayne - your head must be all over the place, I'm so excited & nervous so can't begin to imagine how you feel xx   .  Are you going in for blood tests tomorrow?  It's great to have Scott back home, but he's now decided he's on a health kick after all the excess of Amsterdam!  He goes through phases of this and it lasts about 2 days...   I was telling him all about FF, he thought I knew you all from the football!  

Kirsty - hope you have a fab shopping trip - buy anything nice?

We'll have to have a wee Livi meet the next time you all fancy a shopping trip.  I'm in Livingston, about 10 mins from McArthur Glen - not good for the bank balance though! 
I'm doing good and even went for a run yesterday morning, though the legs are feeling it today!  That's the first time I've been running since last August, I signed up to do the Race for Life in July to give me the push to get back into it again...might have to leave it a few days to go out again though!

Hugs to all
Lorna xx

P.S - Lorna just noticed your post while I was typing.  Sorry to hear you're so fed up - though everyone is entitled to a moan, cleanses the soul...or something like that!    I'll nip into the chat if you're still about.  Sounds like you're in need of some pampering, could you treat yourself to a manicure, pedicure?  Lots of hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry Fin, took myself off to Sainsburys to see if I could shake my mood - would have been better chatting with you if I'd seen your post.Off to eat chocolate-oh I know its got caffeine in it...

grumpy pants x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

moonchild said:


> sorry Fin, took myself off to Sainsburys to see if I could shake my mood - would have been better chatting with you if I'd seen your post.Off to eat chocolate-oh I know its got caffeine in it...
> 
> grumpy pants x


Yes but it also helps reduce your stress - scientifically proven! so get eating!  Especially good for pregnant  women - http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn4854

/links


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Where is this chat room your all talking about.

Jayne,  I kind off started my health kick in March by trying to eat healthy and not drink but I failed on the no drinking front as I was staying with a friend for a few days and we kind of fell of the wagon big time.  But I've been good since drinking 2 lts of water, eating loads of fruit, vegs, nuts, chicken, fish and avoiding red meat.  Haven't had a drink for over 3 weeks and its killing me, so would kill for a nice chilled Corona or a nice glass of wine.   Still haven't managed to give up chocolate but I don't tend to eat a lot anyway but finding myself drawn to it since alcohol is off the menu.

DH on the other had hasn't been as good on the no drinking, coffee or chocolate front.  Okay during the week but at the weekend is another story, like your DH he has beer at the pub before the footie and then a couple at night but I have to admit since I've stopped drinking he's cut down to support me, he's still drinking coffee but like you I feel bad about moaning about all the stuff he has to give up plus can't control what he drinks at work.

You must be all over the place at the moment I can only imagine how your feeling.  Put you feet up and chill out with your DH tonight, I'll be sending up    from Germany tomorrow for that BFP  

Lorna, sorry you are down in dumps today I hate it when you get days like that.  Must be bad if you cried at Desperate Housewives, normally its quite funny.  At least its the weekend soon so you and your DH can hang out together.  Hope your feeling brighter soon.   

Fin, so looking forward tomorrow all baby chat is banned as its a weekend for siteseeing and shopping, apparently Berlin has good shops.  Good for you training for the Race For Life I ran it round Arthur's Seat 2 years ago and I couldn't walk properly for 3 days afterwards but it was so worth it.

Will try and check in later to see how you all are but if not finger and toes crossed for you tomorrow Jayne. 

Yvonne xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I just can't concentrate    I'm hovering about here but can't concentrate to post so apologies

Yvonne, have a great time in Berlin  

Lorna, sorry you're feeling miserable, hopefully a nice bfp on the thread tomorrow (she said hopefully) will cheer you up  

Fin, good for you going out running.  Stuart trained me up for a race for life a few years ago.  I really should try it again as I was four stone heavier then so it must be easier now  

Carol, Maz, Kat, Kirsty, Donna, hope you are all doing fine

Wish there was a wee smiley of someone biting their fingernails as I'd use it!

Jayne    too late now - test tomorrow


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so please save any messages you want to post so you don't lose them....

Thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92404.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------

